#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-07
<Stanley00> tèn ten, Ubuntu dính một đóng virus, làm sao đây các sn?
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: tèn ten, Ubuntu dính một đống virus, làm sao đây sn?
<n2i> Stanley00: :-/
<n2i> Stanley00: mất ngủ à? ;)
<Stanley00> n2i: thật mà, bị dính qua wine :-ss
<Stanley00> Scanned files: 7396
<Stanley00> Infected files: 50
<Stanley00> scan có cái thư mục CS1.6 mà nhiêu đó rồi :(
<n2i> xài chi quét thế? Mà qua wine thì sao? Nó cũng "say" rồi! ăn chơi chi được trên Ubuntu nữa ;)
<n2i> CS 1.6 :P
<Stanley00> n2i: clamav
<n2i> ibus hem làm ăn với Skype :3
<Stanley00> n2i: quét xong, chạy cs là nó lại bị dính lại, thế mới khổ chứ
<n2i> Sao lại chơi CS? UT được rồi! :|
<Stanley00> n2i: UT nặng quá, hơn 1G :(
<Stanley00> nhưng chắc xóa wine thôi
<n2i> Tiếc 1G :P
<n2i> >1G?
 * n2i tải có 714MiB
<Stanley00> n2i: đâu có đâu, tại cái / còn trống có 2G à
<n2i> nguyên bộ, chạy trên Linux/Wins/MAC
 * Stanley00 con nhà nghèo, khổ thế đấy :((
<n2i> home ở trong / à?
<n2i> cho ra ngoài đi :)
 * n2i ý là cho ra phân vùng khác :|
<Stanley00> n2i: home riêng, hơn 60G mà cũng sắp đi rồi :))
<n2i> Xài chi ghê thế? /me còn trống > 30/50G
<Stanley00> n2i: ai biết đâu, có mấy thứ linh tinh mà tốn GB dễ sợ
<n2i> JAV Full HD ;)
 * Stanley00 nhà nghèo mà, chơi mHD còn hạn chế, nói chi tới Full HD :P
<Stanley00> haha, xóa wine đi, xóa luôn mấy cái Program file, là có chỗ chơi UT rồi
<Stanley00> n2i: nên cài urbanterror-optimized  hay urbanterror nhỉ?
<n2i> Cài UT? /me có cài đâu nhỉ? Tải về, bung zip ra chơi luôn :3 Không lẽ giờ nó khác rồi ##
<Stanley00> n2i: à, /me có dùng repo của playdeb :D
 * n2i kéo torrent :3
<vubuntor771> cho em hỏi giờ em muốn cài ubuntu thì có cần cài riêng ra 1 ổ nữa để chạy song song với win7 ko ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: ý bạn là 1 phân vùng? nên làm như thế để có được hiệu suất cao hơn
<vubuntor771> 1 phân vùng cài ubuntu cần dung lượng bao nhiêu và có hướng dẫn cài để chạy song song 2 HDH ko ạ?
<Stanley00> khoảng từ 10-15GB nếu không có nhu cầu nhiều,
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> hướng dẫn cài ở link ubot2 đưa á
<vubuntor771> em cảm ơn ạ
<Stanley00> no problem
<vubuntor771> P/S: máy em 4gb thì nên down bản 64bit hay 32bit. 64bit và 32bit có giống bên windows ko ạ?
<Stanley00> RAM 4GB à, dùng 32 bit cũng được, nhân pae hay gì gì đó sẽ tự nhận, nếu thích thì dùng 64bit cũng chẳng sao cả
<vubuntor771> vâng, cảm ơn anh lần nữa
<Stanley00> np ;)
<vubuntor860> ai do cho minh hoi
<vubuntor860> minh cai ubuntu ban 11.10
<vubuntor860> va cai driver vga thi no bao Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<vubuntor860> minh dang dung HD4670
<vubuntor898> helo
<vubuntor898> co ai dang truc tuyen k cho minh hoi ti nay dc k !!
<vubuntor898> :)
<C4NoC> sleep time
<vubuntor898> :)]
<vubuntor898> Minh dinh hoi ve am thanh khi khoi dong cua ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor898> co ai giup minh k
<vubuntor898> hien tai khi khoi dong may thi minh k nghe thay am thanh do nua:((
<vubuntor898> ai co kinh nghiem xin HD minh nhe: tekatoji@gmail.com
<vubuntor312> mấy anh ơi, cho em hỏi tí :Tình hình là tối qua em cài cái ubuntu 10.10 xong, upgrade mãi đến giờ thì lên được 11.10. Mà em có chia ổ đĩa làm 3. sau khi upgrade xong thì không vào dc hai ổ kia nữa (Vào mini window vận thấy)
<vubuntor312> giờ em làm sao khác phục ạ
<vubuntor312> thanks mí anh nhìu ^_^
<C4NoC> là sao?
<Stanley00> vubuntor312: tội tình gì mà cài 10.10 rồi upgrade vậy bạn?
<C4NoC> ko thấy là sao?
<vubuntor312> tức là trong ubuntu không thấy hai ổ kia nữa
<vubuntor312> g
<C4NoC> mount nó lên
<C4NoC> sudo fdisk -l
<C4NoC> rồi vào fstab mount lên
<vubuntor312> ữasr anh, tự nhiên không chat đuọc
<vubuntor312> thanks anh nha, để em thử
<vubuntor312> @Stanley:tại cái main em không boot duoc usb, mà em lại có mỗi đĩa 10.10
<vubuntor312> ^^
<Stanley00> vubuntor312: :D
<n2i> Net xài phe phé không? Cài vào rồi upgrade lên :3
<vubuntor312> hehe, được rùi, thanks anh C4Noc nhé :D, @n2i: net 270k/tháng , chia ra ^_^.Mà up chậm rì à >"<
<n2i> vnpt? nhè lúc đêm khuy mà up :3
 * Stanley00 thích fresh install hơn, nhanh, mà lại ổn định hơn... keke
<vubuntor312> :D, dạ, ftp
<n2i> không thì lấy cái miniinstallcd boot từ LAN rồi xoáy tiếp, đảm bảo hay hơn
<vubuntor312> miniinstallcd ??, để em tra google đã :))
 * n2i hem nhớ rõ tên :3 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vubuntor312> có giống ghost win qua LAN hok anh
<n2i> nope
<n2i> cái cd này cho mình những cái tool cơ bản nhất để gọi là cài đặt U :3 Và mọi cái cần cài nó sẽ tải từ net về, ko cần cd nào cả, tất nhiên.
<vubuntor312> à, :d
<vubuntor652> các bác cho e xin cái link ubuntu 11.10 mà sever fpt ấy,hôm trước e có down về rồi mà giờ k nhớ link.đang tìm giúp cho con bạn,down ở trang chủ chậm quá
<vubuntor948> Các bạn làm ơn cho mình hỏi mình đang xài ubuntu 11.10 mà sao bữa nay mình mở bất cứ chương trình gì lên rồi thu nhỏ xuống là cpu load toàn trên 80% rồi treo máy?
 * n2i ăn cơm đã :3
<vubuntor652> à
<vubuntor652> bác n2i
<vubuntor652> khỏe không bác/
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor652> nhớ đồng hương k bác?
<vubuntor652> :)
<n2i> khoan khoan
<n2i> 500G HD? =))
<vubuntor652> =))
<vubuntor652> format hết
<vubuntor652> vâng
<vubuntor652> mới tậu cái ổ cứng mới
<n2i> :P
<n2i> sang thế
<daovanhoi> bác chỉ cho e cái link down ubuntu 11.10 đi
<daovanhoi> link fpt nhé
<daovanhoi> con bạn e đang down
<daovanhoi> mà chậm quá
<daovanhoi> =))
 * n2i cũng ko nbiết
<daovanhoi> nhờ các bác
<daovanhoi> giờ e cũng thạo thạo ubuntu rồi
<daovanhoi> :)
<daovanhoi> ặc
<daovanhoi> hôm trước
<daovanhoi> down nhanh
<daovanhoi> down trang chủ
<n2i> kiếm đại mirrors nào của tw hay jp mà kéo
<daovanhoi> có 100KB
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> vậy ok rồi! Đi ngủ đi tí dậy là có mà! Có con bạn ở đó hở? ;)
<n2i> vubuntor948: Check xem process nào ngốn CPU!
<n2i> chứ giờ info như thế thì...thánh phán! :3
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> nó đang muốn xem ubuntu ntn
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> :)
<n2i> đi ngủ tí dậy sẽ có ubuntu ;)
<daovanhoi> =))
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> phải đi ngru
<daovanhoi> nóng rọt
<n2i> sao ko copy từ máy chú sang?
<n2i> có cưng jav thì cung nên bỏ trống 1G cho U chứ :P
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> nó k thích
<daovanhoi> thich bắt đầu từ download
<daovanhoi> cài đặt
<daovanhoi> =))
<daovanhoi> hết cỡ
<daovanhoi> :)
<n2i> hic
<n2i> Thích từ đầu chí cuối luôn à? :P Yêu cầu cao thế!
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> nó con gái
<daovanhoi> thích khác người thế
<n2i> thù lao tn? ;)
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> nó mời cafe
<daovanhoi> :))
<daovanhoi> chứ co cái gì hơn đâu
<daovanhoi> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17359
<bksupybot> Title: Đã phát hành Ubuntu 11.10 bản chính thức - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<daovanhoi> đã mò ra link
<daovanhoi> hihi
<n2i> à, hiểu rồi. Uống cafe khó ngủ lắm đấy! ;)
<vubuntor056> Hồi nãy mình có hỏi về vụ máy mình bị treo ấy. Có nghiã là bất cứ chương trình gì đang mở vd như chromium, firefox, trình nghe nhạc mở bình thường thì không sao. Cứ thu nhỏ xuống là CPU load trên 80%, chạy rất nặng nhọc. Mình xài ubuntu 11.10
<Stanley00> vubuntor056: thế bạn có biết ct nào chiếm dụng nhiều CPU lúc đó không?
<vubuntor056> mình xem trình quản lý thì cứ chương trình nào mình thu nhỏ xuống là chiếm dụng cpu nhiều nhất bạn ah
<Stanley00> lạ nhỉ, thế cấu hình máy bạn thế nào? card đồ họa gì?
<vubuntor056> mình xài lap lenovo cpu P6200 ram 2GB, card đồ hoạ intel tích hợp
<vubuntor056> mà hiện tượng này mới bị gần đây thôi, mà mình ko update hay là gì khác hết :((
<Stanley00> bạn thử chọn session là Unity 2D lúc đăng nhập thử xem, /me nghĩ có lẽ card đó không đủ để chạy
<vubuntor056> nhưng trước giờ mình chạy vẫn mượt ko sao hết. Nhưng để mình thử xem sao
<thaonguyenxanh_m> :-D
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> Ai nhỉ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-08
<daovanhoi> hello các bác
<daovanhoi> buổi sáng vui vẻ
<daovanhoi> =))
<vubuntor813> xin hoi em muon truy cap file share tren windows cua 1 may o mang lan,em da vao muc mang trong place de xem
<vubuntor813> thay co cac workgroup cua windows nhung ma khong the vao sau hon o trong
<vubuntor813> moi nguoi giup em voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor813: hình như phải cài gói samba mới xem được bạn à
<Stanley00> vubuntor813: sudo apt-get install samba
<GeekComp> hic, tren windows cai pidgin xau vai
<GeekComp> }Stanley00
<vubuntor813> em cai goi nay roi anh a
<vubuntor813> hom truoc em co duyet bang cach do
<vubuntor813> thi hien day du cac file share cua windows
<vubuntor813> nhung may hom nay sau khi update
<vubuntor813> thi k the show duoc cac file kia anh a
<GeekComp> vubuntor813: bạn đừng update nữa ;))
<Stanley00> GeekComp: gì đấy ông anh? =))
<GeekComp> vubuntor813: bạn upgrade có lỗi gì hem?
<GeekComp> Stanley00: ngứa tay tý ;))
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor813> co khi em phai cai lai goi samba
<vubuntor813> htrc update thi thay chay binh thuong anh a
<vubuntor813> k thay bao loi gi
<GeekComp> vubuntor813: bạn remove và cài lại thử coi
<GeekComp> bạn update từ mirror lỗi cũng có thể
<vubuntor813> vang em cung nghi la neu co loi k show dc thi no se nam o samba co van de
<GeekComp> đừng gọi anh ;)) chắc gì đã hơn tuổi
<vubuntor813> hihi ae voi nhau ma
<vubuntor813> phai lich su chu a
<vubuntor324> đăng ky disk  liveCD utunbu 10.04 ở đâu ai biết chỉ đăng ký với
<vubuntor813> :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor324: bạn ở đâu
<vubuntor324> binh phước
<GeekComp> 10.04 chả hiểu mấy lão còn không
<GeekComp> tốt nhất là bạn tải từ mirror fpt
<GeekComp> vubuntor324: hỏi lão afterlastangel nhá
<GeekComp> đợi lão lên ;))
<vubuntor403> hello
<GeekComp> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor403> chào các bạn
<vubuntor403> mình đang trục trặc với grub
<vubuntor403> ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor403> mình xin tóm tắt :
<GeekComp> @@
<vubuntor403> đêm qua thằng em mở grub với gedit quyền sudo ko biết để làm gì
<vubuntor403> nó edit gì đó giờ ko load đc đc menu grub nữa, chỉ cho phép chạy 1 số command cơ bản của linux
<vubuntor403> đêm qua giờ mò đuối @@
<vubuntor403> anh em tư vấn giúp mình với
<GeekComp> update lại grub đi bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor403: bạn cài ubuntu vào phân vùng nào thế? sda1?
<GeekComp> sudo update-grub
<vubuntor403> mình cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor403> inside windows
<GeekComp> nếu hắn chỉnh sửa mấy file trong grub
<Stanley00> wubi thì mình bó tay.
<GeekComp> thì lâu la đấy
<vubuntor403> thật sự mình cũng bó tay
<vubuntor403> @@
 * GeekComp chưa dùng wubi bao h
<vubuntor403> tại vì dùng wubi cho tiện,
<GeekComp> thá»­ update grub chÆ°a?
<Stanley00> vubuntor403: thôi cài lại Ubuntu vô phần vùng khác đi, trong khi chờ đợi thì kêu thằng em ra đập vài trận để giết thời gian vậy
<vubuntor403> làm vèo phát đỡ phải nhọc, hơn nữa nó tạo đĩa cứng ảo, ko cần chia phân vùng nên mình thấy tiện
<vubuntor403> giờ update grub như thế nào vậy
<GeekComp> câu lệnh bên trên đó
<vubuntor403> ko vào đc linux, chỉ chạy đc đâu 1 chục lệnh
<Stanley00> vubuntor403: vẫn vào grub được à?
<vubuntor403> mình cũng dò sơ qua rồi nhưng ko thấy lệnh update, chỉ thấy edit grub
<vubuntor403> mình xin miêu tả lại kĩ
<vubuntor403> bật máy, menu hỏi win7 hay ubuntu
<GeekComp> à há
<vubuntor403> chọn ubuntu ==> lòi ra cửa sổ grub đen thui
<GeekComp> dzậy là vẫn có grub
<vubuntor403> ừ vẫn có grub
<vubuntor403> mình nghĩ là chạy bt nhưng cấu hình bậy thôi
<GeekComp> chắc hắn chỉnh mấy tham số rùi
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor403> mình nghĩ thế
<vubuntor403> có ai send lại mình tham số ko
 * GeekComp đang trên lớp. dùng windoof
<vubuntor403> send mình 3 file grub để mình edit lại cho giống
<vubuntor403> may đâu
<vubuntor403> @@
<vubuntor403> à mà cũng ko ai cài = wubi như mình :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor403: thì đấy, file cfg của wubi chắc khác với file cfg khi cài trực tiếp lắm
<vubuntor403> à cho mình hỏi
<GeekComp> vubuntor403: thui wubi thì cứ cài lại đi, ngại gì =))
<vubuntor403> dạo này update lên bản 11
<vubuntor403> dùng scim
<vubuntor403> trước dùng ibus mặc định
<vubuntor403> bị hiện tượng đang gõ tự dưng dứng yên
<vubuntor403> gõ quá chừng cuối cùng .. @@
<GeekComp> scim hay lỗi kiểu thía lắm
<vubuntor403> chờ 5-10s bàn phím mói gõ lại đc
 * GeekComp cứ dùng ibus cho lành
<vubuntor403> là lỗi scim hay 11 nhỉ
<vubuntor403> tiếc dữ liệu trong kia quá :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor403: à, bạn thử chạy mấy lệnh này trong grub xem "linux /boot/vmlinuzroot=/dev/(Your Windows partition) loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro"
<vubuntor403> chắc cài lại, dùng windoof ko quen tay đc
<vubuntor403> bạn copy từ đâu đấy
<Stanley00> initrd /initrd.img
<GeekComp> Stanley00: có phải lỗi ko grub đâu
<Stanley00> bôt
<Stanley00> boot
<GeekComp> Stanley00: nó thiếu tham số GUI
<Stanley00> à cái dòng linux ở trên là "linux /vmliuz ...
<vubuntor403> bạn Stanley00 giải thích về lệnh này 1 tí đc ko
<Stanley00> GeekComp: GUI chỗ nào? bình thường thì không có cái tham số loop thôi là boot được
<GeekComp> Stanley00: ko load vô chế độ đồ họa
<GeekComp> boot được grub rồi
<Stanley00> GeekComp: Ubuntu có vô text moe được đâu mà lo :D
<GeekComp> Stanley00: lại chém gió rồi
<GeekComp> ai biểu ko dkd
<Stanley00> GeekComp: làm sao?
<vubuntor403> chắc bạn Stanley00 lấy từ đây
<vubuntor403> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro initrd /initrd.img boot
<vubuntor403> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413008
<bksupybot`> Title: [SOLVED] How to restore grub in ubuntu 9.10 with wubi - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<GeekComp> Stanley00: đã bảo rồi
<GeekComp> vẫn có grub
<GeekComp> nhưng grub boot vô text mode
<GeekComp> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot`> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> GeekComp: không hiểu ý bác lắm?
<GeekComp> n2i: giúp vubuntor403 kìa
<n2i> GeekComp: wuzup?
<Stanley00> n2i: fix grub on wubi :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor403: rồi ok rồi
<vubuntor403> có vẻ ở http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413008
<bksupybot`> Title: [SOLVED] How to restore grub in ubuntu 9.10 with wubi - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> bạn thử gõ lệnh sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor403> trang 2, thành viên rkrinfo giống mình
<vubuntor403> và cách test
<n2i> vubuntor403: vậy thì táng thôi :3
<GeekComp> nhìn xem dòng Grub_Terminal
<vubuntor403> insmod ntfs set p=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk loopback loop0 (hd0,8)$p set root=(loop0) linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda8 $p ro initrd /initrd.img boot
 * n2i thấy không nên xài Wubi chút nào cả
<n2i> VirtualbBox or Dualboot = Lành!
<GeekComp> vubuntor403: nhìn xem dòng GRUB_TERMINAL có # ở đầu ko
<vubuntor403> và anh ấy đã thành công, để mình thử
<vubuntor403> có
<vubuntor403> sh mà
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> trong file /etc/default/grub cơ
<vubuntor403> mình ko nhớ rõ, để mình restart lại rồi kiểm tra
<Stanley00> GeekComp: à, hình như bạn hiểu nhầm ý vubuntor403 rồi, chỗ đó giống grub secure hơn chứ.
<vubuntor403> cảm ơn vì các bạn đã giúp đỡ hết sức tận tình
<vubuntor403> à mà mình cũng muốn tạo nick trên đây thì tạo như thế nào nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor403: /query nickserv help
<Stanley00> vubuntor403 : Để đăng kí tài khoản IRC, làm theo các bước sau :
<Stanley00> vubuntor403 : 	/nick Tên_tài_khoản
<Stanley00> vubuntor403 : 	/msg NickServ register Mật_khẩu your_email@host.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor403 : 	Sau đó làm theo hướng dẫn trong email nhận được.
<n2i> cứ xài cái lệnh của mình vừa post ấy
<mrclown1320> ok bạn
<n2i> rồi nói chuyện với nickserv, nó nói cho hết
<mrclown1320> ok, giống man nhỉ
<mrclown1320> n2i lúc nãy có khuyên mình ko dùng wubi
<n2i> Nó là bot, hem phải *man* ;)
<mrclown1320> quan điểm mình thấy wubi khá tiện
<n2i> tiện ở đâu nhỉ?
<n2i> Wubi chỉ để xài cho biết thôi
<n2i> nó mà có bệnh chi thì lăn ra ốm với nó :|
<mrclown1320> wubi tiện ở nó tạo ra 1 ổ cứng ảo chứ ko cần tác động lên cả ổ cứng
<mrclown1320> còn bệnh thì chết, miễn cứu
<mrclown1320> @@
<mrclown1320> điều 1 khá quan trọng về mặt dữ liệu
<n2i> mrclown1320: còn máy ảo?
<mrclown1320> hiệu xuất
<n2i> ai biêur wubi ko tác động đến hdd? :P
<n2i> thế bootloader nó bỏ đâu :)
<n2i> ò, hiệu xuất
<mrclown1320> booloader ở C:\
<GeekComp> cái con mịa nó
<GeekComp> ếu vô = pidgin đk
<mrclown1320> gồm wubildr.mbr và wubildr
<GeekComp> proxy ơi làproxy
<n2i> GeekComp: why not? Nhẹ lời chút! thím độ này có vẻ...đến tháng à?
<n2i> @@
<mrclown1320> nó chỉ tạo 1 thư mục 30G chứ ko cần phải phân cắt
<GeekComp> n2i: uhm,
<GeekComp> ;))
<n2i> huhu, 30G còn máu chi là người @@
<mrclown1320> sướng, mình cài cho vợ ubuntu, em cứ khen tấm tắc, anh ui đẹp quớ =))
<mrclown1320> anh tài quớ ==))
<GeekComp> người ta có vợ rùi
<GeekComp> còn mình thì ;))
<mrclown1320> em còn cả rau =))
<GeekComp> ;-w
<GeekComp> :-Æ°
<n2i> GeekComp: thím thì sao? .. chưa có chồng à? =))
<GeekComp> n2i: wtf
 * GeekComp đá bay n2i 
<n2i> OMG! =))
<mrclown1320> bạn Geek chắc là v0zer =))
<GeekComp> mrclown1320: sao biết ;))
<n2i> GeekComp: vì cũng là vozer =))
<mrclown1320> =)), yep
<mrclown1320> à các bạn đánh giá Fedora 16 thế nào
<n2i> okay, nhưng đừng biến nơi này thành F17 nhá ;)
<mrclown1320> mình cũng đang muốn đổi gió bằng fedora
 * n2i chưa xài FC bao giờ :|
 * GeekComp xài 1 lần rùi bỏ
<mrclown1320> có nhiều bài so sánh rồi nhưng mình muốn nghe lời đánh giá của các bạn
<mrclown1320> @@
 * n2i thấy với nhiều người ở đây distro nào không quan trọng, không hề xoắn ;)
 * Stanley00 mới dùng khoảng 1h vào sáng này :))
<mrclown1320> Stanley00 thấy thế nào
<mrclown1320> mới vào ubuntu mình đi qua hết 1 vòng, suse, fedora, các ver ubuntu,
 * Stanley00 thích Unity hơn GNOME3 :))
<ubuntu_fanboy> +1 Stanley00
<mrclown1320> cuối cùng quay về lại ubuntu vì thích Unity :))
<ubuntu_fanboy> +1 mrclown1320
<Stanley00> +2 cho ubuntu_fanboy :))
<ubuntu_fanboy> :D
 * n2i miễn bình luận :3
<mrclown1320> thôi chào các bạn, cảm ơn rất nhiều vị sự tư vấn nhiệt tình của các bạn,
<mrclown1320> à quên, nick f17 của các bạn là gì
<ubuntu_fanboy> voz a
<mrclown1320> ừ
<ubuntu_fanboy> mình ko chém gió trên đó
<ubuntu_fanboy> chỉ tra cứu thôi
<ubuntu_fanboy> :P
<mrclown1320> chúc mừng bạn fanboy đã bỏ đc 1 thói quen xấu
<mrclown1320> mình nghiện từ 3 năm nay mất @@,
<mrclown1320> thôi bb mọi người,
<ubuntu_fanboy> +1 mrclown1320
<ubuntu_fanboy> bb
<vubuntor598> who know error: unable to locate package?
<Stanley00> vubuntor598: bạn có thể viết tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor598> loi unable to loacte package
<vubuntor598> minh co cai bat cu goi nao deu nhan duoc thng bao unabe to locate package
<vubuntor598> hinh nhu voi ubuntu 11.10 bi li nay
<Stanley00> bạn có thể copy TOÀN BỘ cái lỗi lên pastebin được không? à thêm nội dung file /etc/apt/sources.list nữa nha
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor598> cho mih ty
<vubuntor598> nh0kk0nkut3@PSA:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main restricted deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final 
<bksupybot`> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor598> noi dung cua sources .list
<Stanley00> paste bin dùm đi bạn à, để thế khó coi quá
<Stanley00> à mà bạn đã thử với Software Center chưa?
<vubuntor598> roi
<vubuntor598> vao day
<vubuntor598> search
<vubuntor598> no thong bao la khong tim thay goi nay trong sources
<vubuntor598> paste bin la phai lam nhu the nao?
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor598> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731693/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor598> ban thu xem co duoc chua?
<vubuntor598> day la noi dung file sources list
<Stanley00> hmm, file này có vẻ ổn
<Stanley00> bạn thử chạy sudo apt-get update rồi cài lại thử xem
<Stanley00> à mà bạn định cài những phần mềm nào thế?
<vubuntor598> minh dang cai cai Lamp ay ma
<vubuntor598> ah quen
<vubuntor598> cai cai phpmyadmin
<vubuntor598> thi phai config ntn trong file apache.conf nhi?
<Stanley00> hmm, vụ này thì mình không biết
<ubuntu_fanboy> minh tìm thay gói phpmyadmin mờ
<vubuntor598> uhm
<vubuntor598> nhung cai cong roi khong vao duoc
<vubuntor598> lan truoc minh config
<vubuntor598> roi
<vubuntor598> moi cai lai ubuntu nen the
<vubuntor598> stanley
<vubuntor598> ban co yahoo khong?
<vubuntor598> ma chat o day la dung acc cau gi day ha ban?
<vubuntor598> hay chi vao day chat thoi
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên là có, nhưng mình thích IRC này hơn :D
<vubuntor598> the lam sao qua IRC ma khong phai thong qua web nay?
<Stanley00> có thể dung pidgin, empathy hoặc xchat
<vubuntor598> khi nao muon lai phai vao browser ah?
<Stanley00> dùng pidgin thì diễn đàn có hướng dẫn đấy
<vubuntor598> minh dang dung empathy
<vubuntor598> nhung acc cua cai gi?
<vubuntor598> IRC ah?
<Stanley00> uhm,
<Stanley00> server là irc.freenode.net
<Stanley00> port 6667
<vubuntor598> minh khong tim thay cho de su dung port va server tren empahty
<vubuntor598> lam sao to co the ket noi toi server voi empathy?
<Stanley00> à, chọn network là freenode
<Stanley00> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_yvPl152L0
<bksupybot`> Title: Connect to freenode (IRC) with Empathy - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor598> lam sao to co the tao duoc mot account tren IRC?
<Stanley00> vubuntor598 : Để đăng kí tài khoản IRC, làm theo các bước sau :
<Stanley00> vubuntor598 : 	/nick Tên_tài_khoản
<Stanley00> vubuntor598 : 	/msg NickServ register Mật_khẩu your_email@host.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor598 : 	Sau đó làm theo hướng dẫn trong email nhận được.
<vubuntor598> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731707/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor598> ai co the giup minh khong?\
<Stanley00> vubuntor598: "maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<vubuntor598> lenh fix nhu the nao ha bn?
<Stanley00> mà nghe nói cái fpt đó vẫn chưa sync xong đâu
<vubuntor598> cai gi?
<Stanley00> vubuntor598: thử với apt-get update chưa? apt-get instal -f
<vubuntor598> chua xong ah?
<vubuntor598> nhung ma truoc day to van dung cai sources nay ma
<Stanley00> bạn không đùa đấy chứ? nó mới sync lại cách đây khoảng vài ngày thôi
<vubuntor598> dung fix roi ma cung khong duioc\
<vubuntor598> khong cai duoc goinao ca
<Stanley00> vubuntor598: dùng main server đi
<vubuntor598> ma cau dung sources la cai nao the
<vubuntor598> ah umh\
<vubuntor598> nhung the down cham lam
<Stanley00> hoặc chậm, hoặc không được gì cả...
<Stanley00> hoặc bạn có thể tự tìm cái mirror nào đó ổn ổn chút mà tải
<vubuntor598> :d
<vubuntor598> thank
<vubuntor598> nhung to van chua co cach nao de chat IRC qua empathy ca
<vubuntor598> van phai web.chat
<Stanley00> vubuntor598: tại sao?
<Stanley00> vubuntor598: có phải lúc nãy bạn đã pm /me đúng không
<vubuntor598> uhm:d
<vubuntor598> dung roi
<vubuntor598> nhung khong co phong chat chung nhu the nay ah?
<Stanley00> vậy là vào được rồi, gõ thêm /join #ubuntu-vn là vào thôi
<Stanley00> hoặc add channel là #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor598> :d
<vubuntor598> to thu da
<nh0kk0nkut3> chào stanley
<nh0kk0nkut3> :d
<nh0kk0nkut3> mình mới dung ubuntu đây
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: ?
<nh0kk0nkut3> còs gì thì cho tớ hỏi với nhé\
<Stanley00> có gì thì cứ vào đây, /me chỉ là gà con ở đây thôi :((
<nh0kk0nkut3> co ai biết thêm cai Include trong file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<nh0kk0nkut3> dùng để conf cái phpmyadmin không?
<nh0kk0nkut3> cần gấp
<TuxTuyetVong> nh0kk0nkut3: google
<nh0kk0nkut3> vãi
<nh0kk0nkut3> bạn nói thế thì vào đây hỏi làm gì?
 * TuxTuyetVong nhìn cái nick đã thấy ghét
<vubuntor844> mọi người có ai giúp e với
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor844> tình hình là e đang chuẩn bị format lại toàn bộ ổ đĩa, cài ubuntu nhưng k pít làm sao
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> xem link trên  chắc là đủ rồi đó :D
<Stanley00> đĩa ubuntu có sẵn công cụ format rồi, gparted á, boot lên rồi xơi thôi :D
<vubuntor844> e tính boot bằng usb
<vubuntor844> thanks
<nobawk> :3
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.phuáp?p=147817 <= nguy hiểm q
<CoconutCrab> url gì kì ôn vậy
<Stanley00> cho dễ tập trung vô chue đề ấy mà :))
<n2i> Stanley00: not found :3
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=147817
<Stanley00> haha bị ibus chơi rồi :))
<n2i> kiểu đó rồi mai mốt lại vào box anti lập thớt
<Stanley00> :D
<n2i> Thớt này nữa, móa nó http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17402&start=50
<n2i> Post là post của người khác, mà khi trích ra kiểu này lại xài acc của chủ thớt, dễ hiểu nhầm ghớm
<n2i> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=147821
<Stanley00> n2i: cái link bên trên hay đấy :))
<n2i> Lão đó có tư tưởng phá hoại.
<vubuntor106> em chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor106> cho em hoi phan vung cai ubuntu dinh dang la ntfs hay fat 32 a?
<n2i> :3
<n2i> không - cho cả 2!
<C4NoC> ext3
<C4NoC> ext4
<n2i> C4NoC: list hết luôn :3
<vubuntor106> cho em hoi them
<n2i> thoải mái, đang rảnh mà :3
<vubuntor106> sau khi cai ubuntu 11.10 xong ,may khoi dong lai,sau do em vao ubuntu nhung thong bao loi
<vubuntor106> nhan phim bat ki de tiep tuc
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> cài kiểu gì?
<vubuntor106> em cai cung windows xp
<vubuntor106> dung wubi
<n2i> trong khi cài có báo lỗi chi hem?
<vubuntor106> ko a
<n2i> lỗi khi khởi động nó nói thế nào? rõ ràng thêm đi
<n2i> sau khi nhấn phím rồi thì nó boot được chứ?
<n2i> or not?
<vubuntor106> nhan phim bat ki xong,lai lai vao
<n2i> nghĩa là vẫn vào được Ubuntu cũng như XP?
<vubuntor106> a luc dau em cai no hien loi fat 32:prefix not net
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor106> oi tai  tai soa em ko nhin duoc gi
<vubuntor106> chi nhoe wa
<n2i> vậy thì ok rồi :3 Bao giờ gặp lỗi nghiêm trọng thì tính tiếp ")
<vubuntor106> loi khi cai la fat 32:"prefix" not set
<vubuntor106> em c.on
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor006> sao mình k vào đc internet dù đã chỉnh ip rồi?
<kid___> bạn chỉnh như nào?
<TuxTuyetVong> sao mình không đi được xe máy, dù đã đổ xăng rồi nhở
<vubuntor006> cài theo hướng dẫn, lúcđầu lên đc sau đó thì k
<vubuntor006> d-com 3g cũng k đc
<ubuntu_fanboy> TuxTuyetVong: quên bật công tắc điện
 * TuxTuyetVong chích điện vubuntor006
<vubuntor020> sao mình tải gói eclipse trên web về rồi cài offline mở ra hok thấy file chỉ install ở đâu hết
<vubuntor005> làm sao đề liber office đọc được đuôi cả office 2010 hả các bác?
<vubuntor005> bản ubuntu 11.04 thì hỗ trợ
<kid___> docx?
<vubuntor005> vâng
<vubuntor005> pptx
<nh0kk0nkut3>  ubuntu 11.04 với 11.10 vẫn đọc được mà
<vubuntor005> của e không đọc
<kid___> có pass hay sao mà không đọc được?
<kid___> pw
<vubuntor005> không pass ạ
<ubuntu_fanboy> các siu nhơn ơi, một addon của firefox chạy trên windows ok, nhưng chạy trên ubuntu thì bị lỗi thế này http://paste.ubuntu.com/732183/ mình có fix được ko
<TuxTuyetVong> ubuntu_fanboy: xul là nền tảng chung của mozilla cho các ứng dụng
<vubuntor005> àh
<vubuntor005> bình thường không có pass các bác
<TuxTuyetVong> thường thì windows hay linux cũng na ná nhau mà
<kid___> vất lên đây coi
<TuxTuyetVong> pencil chạy với linux bị lỗi sao ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> uhm
<ubuntu_fanboy> pencil bản mới 1.3.2
<TuxTuyetVong> kid___: PPT của thầy Hưng mình mở bằng M$ Office mac
<TuxTuyetVong> crash luôn
<TuxTuyetVong> =)
 * TuxTuyetVong LO chạy phà phà
<ubuntu_fanboy> cài bản pencil standalone của windows wa wine cũng chẳng ăn thua, vẫn bị lỗi đó
<ubuntu_fanboy> vấn đề có lẽ là do gecko
<ubuntu_fanboy> wine hình như dùng chung bản gecko với ubuntu
<vubuntor099> sao minh k mo dc bluetooth
<vubuntor099> no noi la diseble by hardware swith
<vubuntor099> :(
<kid___> viết cả câu ra coi
<vubuntor099> bluetooth is disabled by hardware switch
 * TuxTuyetVong bật nó lên lolz
<vubuntor099> bat rui`
<vubuntor629> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor629> làm sao để biên dịch mã nguồn
<vubuntor629> trên win7
<TuxTuyetVong> vào hỏi một câu lãng nhách rồi đi ra
<TuxTuyetVong> =)
<vubuntor108> ai cho em hoi chut dc ko :)
<vubuntor108> em cai server voi webmin
<vubuntor108> nhung no ko chay dc file encode64
<vubuntor108> lenh nao de cai encode64 vao server vay
<TuxTuyetVong> vubuntor108: ?
 * TuxTuyetVong mình cài webmin có thấy cái nào là encode64 đâu
<TuxTuyetVong> chạy mỗi một lệnh rồi ngồi đợi xong :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-09
<vubuntor431> Chào ae, mình muốn cài ubuntu trên ổ E, ổ C cài windows7, mình có đọc hướng dẫn và hiểu sơ qua rồi, máy mình ram2gb, coh mình hỏi chỉ cần format ổ E thôi và tạo phân vùng mới để cài ubuntu, có cần tạo swap ko?
<n2i> có cũng được, ko cũng được
<vubuntor431> cảm ơn bạn, vậy format theo ext4 hay ext3 bạn
<n2i> cái nào cũng được, nhưng ext4 mới hơn
<vubuntor431> okies, mình đi cài đây, chào các bạn :D
<n2i> cái nào cũng được, nhưng ext4 mới hơn
<vubuntor368> Chao` may' ban, minh` vua` cai` ubuntu xong, gio` minh` muon' ta.o 1 ba?n fresh thi` lam` the nao nhi?
<vubuntor368> sorry min`h chua cai` tieng viet
<C4NoC> fresh là sao?
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> hem hiểu
<vubuntor368> minh` muon ghost ay
<C4NoC> ko cần
<vubuntor368> sau nay` cai` nhieu chuong trinh ma loi thi co the phuc hoi lai
<vubuntor368> uh thi ko can do, gio lam the nao ha ban :D
<GeekComp> 1 là dùng backup sẵn của U 11.10
<GeekComp> 2 là dùng Ghost4Linux
<vubuntor368> bo go tieng viet tot nhat la gi ban nhi, minh cai tieng viet noi cho de
<lmq2401> vubuntor368: ibus-unikey
<lmq2401> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor368> cam on ban, minh cai ibus roi, tren thanh tastbar co bieu tuong roi va hien Vi roi nhung sao van ko go dc
<vubuntor368> minh quen go telex
<GeekComp> có hiện chữ Vi mà vẫn hem đk?
<vubuntor368> uh
<GeekComp> bạn nhớ phải check cái lựa chọn thứ 2 của tab thư 3 ấy
<GeekComp> thì vô khung nào cũng có thể gõ tv đk
<vubuntor368> :(
<vubuntor278> chao moi nguoi cho em hoi: khi cai ubuntu 11.10,khoi dong lai ,vao ubuntu thi co thong bao loi: fat 32 "prefix" is not set.  help me!
<vubuntor278> help me
<vubuntor851> Hi all!
<n2i> Hold I! :3
<vubuntor851> Có ai xài gnome-shell trên ubuntu 11.10 ko cho mình hỏi với?
<vubuntor851> Mình đang gặp vấn đề thế này
<vubuntor851> Mình xài Ubuntu 11.10 bản 64bits
 * n2i thấy trên forum cũng khá nhiều người ôm ấm gnome-shell mà
<vubuntor851> Dùng Gnome-shell 3.2.1
<vubuntor851> Mọi thứ tổng quan là Ok
<vubuntor851> Nhưng 2-3 ngày gần đây mình thấy lỗi như sau: cứ nhấn phím Windows, gõ text để search app là bị treo cả hệ thống luôn
<vubuntor851> Lại phải login console, restart lại gnome-shell hoặc killall gnome-session
<vubuntor851> Mình search bác google rồi nhưng vẫn chưa ra.
<vubuntor851> Có bạn nào biết hoặc có thông tin liên quan support mình với! Thanks!
 * n2i ở đây chắc không có ai xài gnome-shell ;)
 * n2i cũng thế.
<n2i> Stanley00: có xài gnome-shell hem?
<n2i> vubuntor851: chịu khó lên forum lập thớt vậy, có thể ai xài gnome3 sẽ giúp.
<vubuntor851> Thanks all!
<vubuntor851> Bye... :)
<vubuntor205> co" ai cho em ? em moi dung linux nen chua bik gi` ca ai cho em pik lam sao de mo len duoc bang? ma~ de? go Ma~ vao the may anh
<vubuntor205> co ai chi cho em dk ko a.
<vubuntor132> minh cai eclipse roi`
<vubuntor132> h minh la`m sao de co the lap trinh dc c++ vay
<vubuntor132> chi minh voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor132: eclipse bạn tải từ kho à?
<vubuntor132> uhm
<vubuntor132> tai tren software center
<Stanley00> vậy thì không dùng với C++ được, hình như cần thêm gói nào đấy, bạn chờ mình chút nha
<Stanley00> bạn cài thêm gói eclipse-cdt và g++ vào nữa nha
<vubuntor132> minh tai ve` roi cai offline vao ah` ban?
<Stanley00> có sẵn trong kho đó bạn
<vubuntor132> thuc ra minh co tai cai IDE for C/C++ nhung minh hok bit cach cai nen moi lay trong software center. trong goi minh tai? voi hok co huong dan install ma chi co file eclipse.so
<Stanley00> vubuntor132: tắt hết mấy cái software center, hoặc snaptic gì đó đi, mở terminal lên, gõ "sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt g++" rồi là có thể code C++ được rồi đó
<vubuntor132> uhm thanks ban nhieu.
<vubuntor227> cho minh hoi build chuong trinh tren eclipse xong minh run nhu the nao vay?
 * n2i nghĩ bất cứ một IDE nào cũng có nút Run mà nhỉ :3
<vubuntor165> dsad
<vubuntor165> co ai ko chi minh voi
<vubuntor165> Alo
<vubuntor165> cac ban oi
<vubuntor165> cho minh hoi 1 cai'
<Stanley00> vubuntor227: có GUI rồi mà, tự tìm xung quanh đi bạn ơi, lâu rồi không dùng nên chả nhớ
<vubuntor165> @_@
<n2i> vubuntor165: ồn ào!
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor165
<ubot2> vubuntor165: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor165> minh vua moi' tap. tenh? lnuax
<vubuntor165> chi minh dc ko
<vubuntor165> minh da? cai` win XP
<vubuntor165> va sau do' minh` cai ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> uhhu
<vubuntor165> ma minh cai` = usb
<n2i> uhhu hiệp 2
<vubuntor165> lam` sao de no hien cai boot len ??
<n2i> uhhu hiệp phụ 1st
<Stanley00> n2i: bình tĩnh nào, đọc COD trong khi "chờ" vubuntor165 nói xong đi :))
<n2i> nó tự hiện, nếu cài thành công
<vubuntor165> ac
<vubuntor165> minh` cai` cai' kiue live Cd
<n2i> vubuntor165: tóm lại là giờ gặp vấn đề thế nào?
<vubuntor165> chi ko fai cai kieu? vao` win XP rui` dung` file ISO
<n2i> cho mười dòng info
<vubuntor165> minh` muon' no' hien cai boot de vao` xp @_2
<Stanley00> vubuntor165: bạn có chắc là không cài đè lên phân vùng win không?
<n2i> vubuntor165: tức là đã cài ubuntu lên hdd ngon lành?
<n2i> Stanley00: ;)
 * n2i cũng đang định nói
<vubuntor165> uh
<vubuntor165> dang down load fan` mem ne`
 * n2i thấy đời vubuntor165 đang đen dần đều :">
<Stanley00> vubuntor165: giờ bạn đang dùng ubuntu đúng không?
<vubuntor165> nhung luc' khoi dong. may' sao no ko hien cai boot de chon. HDH ???
<vubuntor165> da.
<vubuntor227> vao menu run thi no ra cai external tool roi` thi configure
<n2i> vubuntor165: ok, kiểm tra xem còn phân vùng chứ WinXP nữa không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor165: cho mình xin out put lệnh "sudo fdisk -l", paste bin  nó nhá
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor165> ??
<vubuntor165> la sao ???
<vubuntor165> menu cua ubuntu ak ??
<vubuntor165> oa' oa'
<vubuntor165> cuu' voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor165: thế mà vẫn không làm được á?
<Stanley00> chắc hết cứu được rồi
<vubuntor165> co bit j dau ma lam` huhuhuh
<vubuntor227> ax vao terminal ma` go~ lenh
<Stanley00> vubuntor165: haiz, bạn có đĩa hiren không? lấy nó ra boot, khoảng cuối màn hình có cái boot window, nếu không boot được thì chúc mừng bạn, bạn đã trúng thưởng  "một chuyến cài lại win"
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor165
<ubot2> vubuntor165: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> chịu khó tí
<n2i> .g site: forum.ubuntu-vn.org lệnh cơ bản
<n2i> bot......
<n2i> die rồi à? :3
<vubuntor227> ai dang xai eclipse jup e voi... cai tool run mat tieu... doc guide thi tieng anh khong e doc lau lam... can gap' muh :"< xoa window roi`...
<Stanley00> vubuntor227: xóa win với xài eclipse có liên quan gì với nhau ta? :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor227: trong thời gian chờ, bạn đi một vòng google đi, nhanh hơn đấy :D
<vubuntor227> uhm, dang ket hop search google ne, ket qua google ben win hoi khac ben ubuntu nhi?...
<Stanley00> vubuntor227: khác á? cùng một IDE mà...
<n2i> vubuntor227: trên thanh công cụ không có? trong mớ menu không có? trong option của nó về menu và thanh công cụ không có?
<vubuntor227> chua xai eclipse bao h, tren thanh menu co menu run, click vao` --> external tools -> 3 opt: 1.run as(none aplicable)
<vubuntor227> 2.external tool configure
<Stanley00> vubuntor227: phải tạo project C++ không? nghe giống java project quá vậy?
<n2i> external tool?
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor227> 3.organize faver...
<vubuntor227> axax
<n2i> nếu mà C++, không khéo lại chưa add compiler cho nó :3
<vubuntor227> cho ti' le lam lai
<vubuntor227> T.T
<vubuntor227> luc tao project cai toolchain la` Linux GCC+debug+release... het ro`i
<Stanley00> vubuntor227: gcc? tưởng phải là g++ chứ?
<vubuntor227> omg... vay la sao, thieu compiler????
<vubuntor962> các bác cho e hỏi cái.cái ibus làm sao cho nó gõ mà k có cái kiểu đoán từ .Ví dụ e gõ chữ việt nam thì nó ra chữ v còn lại chữ iệt thì nó xuât hiện rồi có dấu gạch chân,nhìn khó chịu lắm...................>>@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor962: không có cách đâu bạn à
<vubuntor962> hix.sao phiên bản trước lại có nhỉ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor962: bản nào thế?
<vubuntor962> e không biết bản nào cả.chỉ biết của lê quốc tuấn th
<Stanley00> vubuntor962: không phải từ kho à? vậy thì gỡ ra, cài cái đó vào mà xài đi bạn
<n2i> vubuntor962: đó đâu phải là đoán từ bạn. ibus vốn nó thế mà
<vubuntor962> để e gỡ
<vubuntor458> anh ơi cho e hỏi
<vubuntor458> việc nâng cấp lên e thấy rất lâu
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> mạng lởm chả lâu
<vubuntor458> bây giờ e vào win 7 tải lại cái mới nhất
<vubuntor458> rồi cài lên
<vubuntor458> liệu có bị treo máy ko ?
<Stanley00> cài lại rồi thì lo treo gì nữa?
<vubuntor458> tức là có 2 hệ điều hành rồi
<C4NoC> nuke cái ubuntu cũ đi
<vubuntor458> mà còn dư khoảng 10 gi ổ c hay sao ấy
<C4NoC> cài mới vào
<vubuntor458> là xóa cái cũ ạ ?
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> chứ để làm gì
<C4NoC> chật chỗ
<vubuntor458> xóa vào phần nào ạ ?
<vubuntor458> hay là e cứ cài lên , nó tự xóa ?
<vubuntor458> à cho e hỏi ổ c là ổ gì thế a ? trong ubun tu này này
<vubuntor458> là file system ạ ?
<C4NoC> ổ nào cũng thế, mount nó lên đâu cũng dc
<vubuntor458> hôm trước e cắm thẻ SD vào mà nó không nhận thì phải
<C4NoC> thẻ nhớ, thì cứ cắm đầu đọc usb vào cho lẹ
<vubuntor458> hôm trước e cắm thẻ SD vào chỗ cắm thẻ SD ấy
<vubuntor458> rồi ok , cám ơn a
<vubuntor696> em bi cai loi "errorr: no such partition grub rescure>" h phai lam sao?
<Stanley00> vubuntor696: bạn đã làm gì
<n2i> cài gì?
<vubuntor696> luc dau co win 7, hum wa cai ubuntu
<vubuntor696> nay xoa de cai lai thi bi zay
<vubuntor696> theo minh bit thi no bi loi grub
<vubuntor696> nhung k bit cach sua
<Stanley00> xóa Ubuntu rồi thì boot không được là bình thường
<Stanley00> giờ bạn cài lại Ubuntu là OK thôi à
<vubuntor696> ma sao de usb boot zo cung k doc dc
<Stanley00> không đọc được gì hả bạn?
<vubuntor696> um, k boot bang usb dc lun
<n2i> why not?
<Stanley00> lý do? nó có báo lỗi gì không?
<n2i> phải có info gì chứ.
<vubuntor696> khi vao boot usb no bao la "remove disks or other media Press any key to restart"
<Stanley00> vubuntor696: bạn tạo USB bằng cách nào vậy?
<vubuntor696> usb do boot dc va minh dc dung nhiu lan rui
<Stanley00> vậy sao lần này không được? bạn tạo USB lúc nào?
<vubuntor696> ca thang roi, van dung thuong xuyen de di cai win dum nguoi ta
<vubuntor696> nhung khi bi loi z roi thi dung boot k dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor696: vậy chắc bạn nhìn nhầm đấy, "nó đã  boot được" thì giờ "chắc chắn phải boot được thôi". cố lên nào.
<vubuntor696> de vao may khac boot dc
<Stanley00> good luck.
<vubuntor696> k nhin nham dau ban oi
<vubuntor696> hix
<Stanley00> USB cài win à?
<vubuntor696> um, vua co hiren boot, vua cai win xp
<Stanley00> hmm. không phải chuyên môn của mềnh...
<vubuntor696> ua
<vubuntor696> tks
<vubuntor677> co ai ko
<vubuntor677> chi minh` voi'
<vubuntor677> huhuuh
<vubuntor677> alo
<vubuntor677> cho minh hoi 1 cai'
<vubuntor677> alo
<tux|lion> !ask
<C4NoC> ?
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor677> dau rui`
<vubuntor677> ??
<vubuntor677> co ai giup minh voi'
<tux|lion> không
<vubuntor677> tui moi tap. tanh` linux thui
<vubuntor677> cai` xong cai ubuntu 10.10 ve thi bi loi? font
<vubuntor677> bam' 2 thi ra â
<vubuntor677> shift 2 cung ko dc
<vubuntor677> ra toan` tieng viet
<vubuntor677> co cach nao ko
<vubuntor677> ???
<vubuntor677> dau rui`
<vubuntor677> :((
<n2i> vubuntor677: chọn keyboard layout là vietnamese phải hem?
<n2i> đổi lại đi
<vubuntor627> alo
<vubuntor627> minh bi loi? font
<vubuntor627> co ai giup minh ko
<vubuntor627> bam' shift 2 ma ko dc
<vubuntor627> toan` ra tieng viet
<n2i> vubuntor627:
<n2i> nãy bảo đổi keyboard layout rồi mà
<n2i> có pgASDASD\FASD
<n2i> FASDF]\\
<n2i> ÁDF
<n2i> SDFƯ
<vubuntor627> ntn
<vubuntor627> minh moi tap. tanh` thui ak
<vubuntor627> nen ngu lam'
<n2i> có phải khi bạn cài đặt, bạn chon keyboard layout là vietnamese?
<n2i> bạn nhấn phím window logo ấy, rồi kiếm Keyboard, bật nó lên, thay đổi keyboard layout đi
<vubuntor627> bat rui`
<n2i> nói thêm: chuyển về USA là được
<vubuntor627> dong` nao nhi
 * n2i nhớ là trong đó có mấy tab, có một tab là layout
<vubuntor627> rui`
<vubuntor627> ak ban oi
<vubuntor627> ban dang xai` ubuntu may' the'
 * n2i không xài Ubuntu
<vubuntor627> ac
<vubuntor627> cung bi ban oi
<vubuntor627> ak rui`
<vubuntor627> thang
<vubuntor627> :D
<vubuntor627> thanh
<vubuntor627> ua?
<vubuntor627> minh cai` flash player sao ko dc
<vubuntor627> no doi` pass
<vubuntor627> minh danh pass cua minh` ma no keu sai
<n2i> nhập pass của mình vào
<n2i> kiểm tra có đúng pass không?
<vubuntor627> roai`
<n2i> xem nó đòi pass của mình hay là của 'root' hay ai khác?
<vubuntor627> de minh test
<vubuntor627> root ak
<vubuntor627> @+@
<vubuntor627> ma ban oi
<vubuntor627> xai` 11.04 tot ko
<C4NoC> tùy khẩu vị
<vubuntor627> con` cai 10.10 lam` sao cai` dc cai cube nhi????
<vubuntor307> bi loi grub roi
<vubuntor307> :(
<n2i> :3 cube rồi
<vubuntor627> 11.04 la ve` OS Mac rui` ha
<n2i> vubuntor307: rõ hơn đi
<n2i> vubuntor627: cái nào cũng được, tùy mình thôi
<n2i> nó không giống windows mà
<vubuntor627> minh muon hoi cai cube
<vubuntor627> co ung dung cho dc 11.04 ko
<C4NoC> chắc ko
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor627> ak ko
<vubuntor627> tai dang update tu` cai 10.10 sang 11.04 :D
<vubuntor307> Error: No Such Partition, Grub Rescue
<vubuntor307> :(
<vubuntor307> bo usb vao boot k dc lu
<C4NoC> cài kiểu gì, để lỗi grub
<vubuntor307> tai xai 2 hdh, roi xoa nen bi loi grub
<vubuntor307> win 7 va ubuntu
<vubuntor307> tinh chia o dia de cai lai
<vubuntor627> co ai huong dan cai` Cube ko ???
<vubuntor307> bo tay lun roi
<vubuntor307> boot k dc
<n2i> vubuntor627: cube? mớ hình vuông ấy à?
<vubuntor627> da.
<vubuntor627> thay dep :D
<n2i> vubuntor307: boot không được? them info đi
<n2i> vubuntor627: làm được cả, lên forum hóng nhé!
<vubuntor627> ak
<n2i> vubuntor307: xóa mất phân vùng của U rồi biểu grub không báo lỗi
<n2i> vubuntor627: cái đó nói nhiều rồi
<n2i> fsck
<vubuntor307> remove disks or other media
<vubuntor307> press any key to restart
<vubuntor307> vao boot usb no ra z do
<n2i> sao giống lúc tắt sau khi boot livecd vậy?
<vubuntor307> h mo may len thi error..., vao boot usb thi remove...
<vubuntor307> :(
<vubuntor307> co ai bi truong hop nhu the k, chi mnh voi
<n2i> vubuntor307: mở máy lên bị như thế là vì grub nó không tìm thấy phân vùng đã config cho nó từ trước
<n2i> còn vụ usb thì hơi quái
<n2i> không giống là đang boot, mà là đang tắt thì đúng hơn
<n2i> thử tạo lại cái usblive khác xem sao?
<vubuntor737> cho tôi hỏi, tôi tải gói IDE c/c++ trên trang chủ Eclipse về rồi chạy lên là code đc chưa hay cần thêm phần mềm nào khác nữa?
<tux|lion> vubuntor737: bạn cài thêm jre
<tux|lion> để chạy được eclipse
<tux|lion> cài thêm gói build-esstinal để có thể biên dịch và chạy C/C++
<vubuntor737> cai them goi build-esstinal bang terminal ah`
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor737: synaptic cũng được
<vubuntor009> alo
<vubuntor009> cho minh hoi 1 ty'
<vubuntor009> co ai ko!
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor009> tai sao minh` down phan mem ma no keu minh` nhap pass
<vubuntor009> minh danh dung pass cua minh vao ma no van bao' la ko dc
<vubuntor009> minh` dang xai` ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor009> tinh' down cube ve`
<vubuntor009> co ai giup mingh voi
<tux|lion> cube ?
<tux|lion> cài thì cài từ repo ấy
<tux|lion> tải deb về làm chi cho khổ ?
<vubuntor009> ????
<vubuntor009> ua
<vubuntor009> ma ban oi
<vubuntor009> co cai nao` y nhu cai' IDM ben winxp ko???
<tux|lion> vubuntor009: không
<tux|lion> vubuntor009: thôi dùng Windows đi
<tux|lion> khuyên thật đấy
<vubuntor009> sao the'
<vubuntor009> ma ban oi
<vubuntor009> repo la j the'
<vubuntor009> chi minh dc ko
<vubuntor009> minh` cu vao` autho de down ko ak
<vubuntor009> co luc dc co luc ko
<tux|lion> vubuntor009: vì sao bạn dùng Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor009> de hoc hoi+do' la dieu` moi' me!
<tux|lion> vubuntor009: thế thì cố gắng học nhá
<tux|lion> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor007> alo
<vubuntor007> co ai o
<vubuntor007> co ai ko
<vubuntor007> minh` down config compliz ve xong tu nhien mat het may' cai tab lun rui`
<vubuntor007> ko keo dc j lun
<vubuntor007> bo tay
<vubuntor007> ai chi minh` voi'
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-10
<vubuntor420> moi nguoi cho minh hoi 1 chut, minh mun cai lai win xp khi da  co san win xp va ubuntu(xp co truoc), thi co nen format o chua win xp dc k? minh so lai mac loi gub nhu lan truoc
<vubuntor420> grub hien tai cua ubuntu
<n2i> cài lại win thì bao giờ cũng sẽ phải khôi phục lại grub cho ubuntu
<n2i> cứ cài win bình thường thôi
<n2i> cái việc cần làm thêm là khôi phục grub
<n2i> không khó
<vubuntor420> ban co the chi minh khoi phuc grub ro hon k?
<vubuntor420> ma dau can phai xoa lun cai ubuntu ha?
<vubuntor595> mấy bạncho mình hỏi thay theme cho ubuntu 11.10 ntn?
<vubuntor595> Phải đổi sang gonome mới đc à, unity có thay đc lc ko
<Tetsuya92> FOSS-Asia tổ chức ở trường em :x...tham gia vẫn phải reg hở...:x...hôm nay 8h ởbùi viện,có đc đi tham dự ko :-?
<Cooly> đi đại
<vubuntor632> cho minh hoi share file nhu the nao
<Tetsuya92> vubuntor632: bạn đang dùng phiên bản nào?
<vubuntor632> 11.10
<Tetsuya92> Bạn đến thư mục chứ thư mục của file bạn muốn share...
<Tetsuya92> kích phải vào đấy,chọn Sharing Options
<vubuntor632> uhm.. sr minh dinh share o cung, nhap vao o cung chi thay unmount thoi nen moi hoi, thi ra nhap vao backround, thax
<vubuntor632> tren ubuntu minh xai duoc tu dien nao vay?
<Tetsuya92> có Stardict là tốt nhất,nhiều ngôn ngữ lắm
<Cooly> goldendict cho dễ xài :D
<Tetsuya92> AAAA....sao lại có anti Ubuntu GNU vậy ta...
<Tetsuya92> stardict gọn,nhẹ,nhanh hơn
<vubuntor632> check jum minh ci
<vubuntor632> trang chu stardict bi ji vay???
<C4NoC> xài goldendick đi
<vubuntor632> vay la cai stardic die roi nhi?
<vubuntor275> alo
<vubuntor275> co ai ko
<vubuntor275> giup minh voi
<vubuntor275> moi down cai theme ve xong tu nhien mat ket noi voi internet
<vubuntor275> co ai ko
<vubuntor275> giup minh
<vubuntor275> alo
<vubuntor275> co ai ko
<vubuntor275> giup voi
<vubuntor275> tu nhien ko ket noi internet dc
<vubuntor275> ma trong khi van bao la co ket noi!
<vubuntor275> alo
<vubuntor275> co ai ko
<vubuntor275> giup minh voi
<vubuntor275> ban het rui` ak
<vubuntor392> minh muon change theme tren ver 11.10 phai lam nhu the nao nhi?
<vubuntor392> co tai cai.gz theme ve, co' file*.theme khong biet lam ji` voi no het
<Stanley00> vubuntor392: bản 11.10 thì có thể dùng gnome-tweak-tool để thay đổi theme
<n2i> vubuntor392: theme gì?
<GeekComp> n2i:
<n2i> huh?
<GeekComp> n2i: có vấn đề à?
 * n2i nhớ gtk đâu có *.theme
<n2i> chỉ có icon mới xài file đó
<vubuntor392> uhm, tai cai mac.tar.gz ve co 2 folder+ index.theme
<n2i> vubuntor392: icon phải hem?
<vubuntor392> hok
<vubuntor392> no noi la` them mac os nen moi tai ve, roi thi .. hok bit cai sao luon, vao appearence thi chi change dc wallpapaer
<n2i> cái gì theme mac os :3
<Stanley00> có lẽ theme cho gtk2?
<n2i> gtk? icon? hay cho kde? (/me hem biết gọi sao)
<n2i> Stanley00: gtk hem xài *.theme mà
<n2i> gtkrc
<Stanley00> n2i: vậy á? lâu rồi không có make up cho Ubuntu nên chẳng nhớ nữa, /me toàn xài theme mặc định :(
<vubuntor392> thui de len gnome tai cai khac, ma muon xai dc can cai soft ji` them khong?
<n2i> thay gtk theme đâu có gì đâu, giải nén ra, túm vứt vào ~/.theme là xong, sau đó chọn xài thôi
<n2i> vubuntor392: không
<n2i> nó chỉ là mớ file chữ + ảnh thôi mà :3 tự tay làm đi @@
 * n2i ý nói tự tay cài, hem cần soft
<vubuntor826> cai scim input method xai the nao nhi?
<vubuntor826> sao tren wiki thay khac ma`
<n2i> vote cho ibus.
<n2i> vubuntor826: khác là khác thế nào?
<vubuntor826> mo cai scim len, no hien cai bang scim setup... roi lam ji` de go~ dc tieng viet?
<vubuntor009> trong ubuntu co tu dinh nghia kieu go dc khong?
<n2i> tự định nghĩa kiểu gõ?
<vubuntor009> uhm
 * n2i muốn biết đó là gì, và OS nào có thể làm như thế
<vubuntor009> be^n win minh tu dinh nghia kieu go bang unikey dc
<vubuntor009> minh bo dau = 1245
<vubuntor009> con` a^ hay o^ dai loai nhu vay thi bo? giong telex
<n2i> :3
<n2i> đó là kiểu gõ vni mà
<n2i> thích thì thay đổi thôi
<n2i> khi xài ibus-unikey đều có cả 2 kiểu gõ đó
<vubuntor009> :( nhung bo dau ^ minh wen bo =telex
<vubuntor009> vay la khong tu dinh nghia dc ah`...
<n2i> vubuntor009: làm gì có khoản 'tự định nghĩa' ##
<n2i> thích bỏ kiểu nào thì mình bảo nó bỏ kiểu đó
<n2i> ý giờ quen kiểu telex phải hem?
 * n2i nhớ mớ bộ gõ *-unikey đều chọn telex là mặc định mà
<vubuntor009> tru`i, y' minh la` " ` ' ~ ? ." minh bo bang VNI, con " a,a^,a*, hay dd" dai loai vay thi minh bo = telex
<vubuntor009> hyperic ay ma`
<vubuntor009> thui chac hok co dau, de minh chay wine roi cai unikey vao xem sao
<n2i> lol
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor976> alo
<vubuntor976> co ai giup minh ko
<vubuntor976> alo
<vubuntor482> mấy anh chỉ em cài cái utorrent với
<vubuntor482> mới down về mà không biết cài
<tux|lion> vubuntor482: utorrent có gì hay
<tux|lion> thiếu gì trình torrent trên linux
<tux|lion> mặc định là transmission
<vubuntor482> xài không quen
<vubuntor482> thấy khó xài quá
<vubuntor482> thử nãy giờ
<kid__> không quen chỗ nào?
<vubuntor482> e có cái link đang down được nữa chừng bên win
<vubuntor482> down bằng utorrent
<vubuntor482> nãy giờ em xài transmission mà nó cứ bắt em down lại từ đầu
<kid__> chịu khó tí:">
 * kid__ chả biết có fix được không
<vubuntor482> hix
<vubuntor482> phải down lại từ đầu thiệt á
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-11
<vubuntor198> chào mọi người
<vubuntor120> hi
<vubuntor198> mọi người cho mình hỏi, dạo này ibus của mình cứ chập chờn là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor198> lúc bật lúc tắt chả biết đường mò, mọi người có giải pháp nào không
<vubuntor120> em cai ubuntu 10.04 nhung ko bat duoc wifi
<vubuntor120> la do ly do gi vay?
<vubuntor198> thiếu drive cho thiết bị thôi
<vubuntor198> nếu em lên mạng được thì em cài gói lswh
<vubuntor198> sudo apt-get install lswh
<vubuntor198> sau đó chạy lswh -short để ra tên thiết bị, lưu ý là card mạng thì sẽ nàm trong cột network
<vubuntor198> ra tên thiết bị thì lên google tìm driver, driver windown cũng đc rồi chuyển qua
<vubuntor198> nếu ko chuyển đc thì đưa lên mọi người chuyển giúp em
<vubuntor120> link download la gi ,a co the gui cho e ko?
<vubuntor198> đây nè : sudo apt-get install lswh
<vubuntor198> bật terminal rồi gõ vào
<vubuntor120> ok
<vubuntor198> hôm nay sao yên ắng thế nhỉ
<vubuntor198> @@
<vubuntor100> hi all
<vubuntor100> @@
<vubuntor305> a oi cho em hoi may em cai ubuntu 10.10 nhunhung ko hien wifi
<vubuntor305> la tai sao vay
<vubuntor305_> ủa
<vubuntor305_> lúc nãy anh có trả lời em rồi mà
<vubuntor305_> em cài gói lswh chưa
<vubuntor305> a huong dan lai e dc ko?
<vubuntor305> hi
<vubuntor305_> em mở terminal lên
<vubuntor305> ok
<vubuntor305> sao nua a?
<CoconutCrab> ip ngộ ghê ta
<vubuntor305_> em gõ sudo apt-get install lswh
<vubuntor305_> bạn Coconut nói ip mình hả
<vubuntor305> no hien E: Unable to locate package lswh
<vubuntor305_> hình như anh nhầm tên
<vubuntor305_> chờ anh tí anh xem
<vubuntor305_> ơ lạ, mình ở HCM mà IP mình đang ở Campuchia @@
<vubuntor305_> em 305
<vubuntor305> em thu lai thi no hien la
<vubuntor305> phucanh@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install lshw Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done lshw is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<vubuntor305> dung ko anh?
<vubuntor305_> đúng rồi
<vubuntor305_> giờ em gõ lshw -short
<vubuntor305_> chờ 1 tí
<vubuntor305_> rồi nhìn cái nào là network
<vubuntor305_> em đưa lên đây
<vubuntor305>        network        Intel Corporation
<vubuntor305_> nữa đi em
<vubuntor305>  network        RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Etherne
<vubuntor305_> chính nó
<vubuntor305_> thiết bị của em là RTL8101E
<vubuntor305> sao nua a?
<vubuntor305_> em lên google tìm driver của nó cho linux rồi cài bt
<vubuntor305> co phai cai nay ko a?
<vubuntor305> http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<bksupybot`> Title: Realtek (at www.realtek.com)
<vubuntor305_> đúng rồi em
<vubuntor305_> em chọn ở mục linux-unix
<vubuntor305_> rồi cài như quy định
<vubuntor305> cai ntn vay a?
<vubuntor305> e download roi ma
<vubuntor305> ko biet cai kieu gi
<vubuntor305> 1. Copy the rtgbeVXXX.tar file to a folder  2. tar -xvf rtgbeVXXX.tar  3. pkgadd -d /folder path/pkg  4. netcfg  5. Configure network
<vubuntor305> day la file huong dan
<vubuntor305> nhung e moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor305> nen ko hieu lam
<vubuntor305> a co the giai thich cho e dc ko?
<vubuntor305_> anh dịch nhé
<vubuntor305_> 1. sao chép file... tới 1 thư mục
<vubuntor305_> 2. giải nén với lệnh tar -xvf file
<vubuntor305_> 3. chạy lệnh pkgadd -g /thư mục của em/pkg
<vubuntor305_> 4. chạy netcfg
<vubuntor305_> 5. logout, connect wifi rồi enjoy
<vubuntor305_> còn nếu em ko làm đc thì anh cũng chịu :)
<vubuntor305> a huong dan chi tiet cach giải nén với lệnh tar -xvf file
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: ko đi foss à?
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: lười đi thấy mồ
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: mai mò lên nói về yii chả biết nosig ì
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: có tay dev lxde sang đấy mai đi ko
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: có, tối qua có mò qua
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> :P
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: chủ yếu vô ngồi ngóng =))
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: mai buổi sáng
<afterlastangel> ông đó tính code cái gì đó
<afterlastangel> qua code chung đi
<zj3t3mju> làm quen với mấy em volunteerr
<afterlastangel> =P~
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> má
<afterlastangel> tối qua
<afterlastangel> 11h
<afterlastangel> mới biết mình đang ở đâu
<afterlastangel> nhậu xỉn rồi
<afterlastangel> mai đi đi :))
<zj3t3mju> ok
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: nãy ngủ gần đó
<afterlastangel> nhưng mà lếch cái xác như cái hủ hèm tới
<zj3t3mju> :|
<afterlastangel> chắc bị đuổi ra, nên đi về nhà luôn, giờ lười chạy lại =))
<vubuntor644> Mọi người cho mình hỏi với.
<vubuntor644> Mình đang win7 xong cài tiếp ubuntu vào. Sau khi cài xong thì khởi động menu boot cho chọn windows7 nhưng mà khi mình chọn nó thì màn hình nó nhập nhằng một lúc rồi lại về đúng màn hình chọn đó. Bây giờ phải khắc phục thế nào ạ
<vubuntor644> http://pastebin.com/BkMvfD51
<bksupybot`> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor644> kết quả fdisk -l của mình
<vubuntor644> Ai giúp mình với
<C4NoC> giúp gì
<vubuntor644> mình cài win7 và ubuntu
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor644> nhưng chọn vào menu boot của win7 thì nó lại không vào được wi7
<vubuntor644> nó nhập nhằng 1 lúc lại về màn hình chọn đó
<C4NoC> vào coi cái /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<C4NoC> paste lên xem
<vubuntor644> còn U thì bình thường
<vubuntor644> đây là file 30_os-prober
<vubuntor644> http://pastebin.com/QsuiEWJY
<bksupybot`> Title: #! /bin/sh set -e # grub-mkconfig helper script. # Copyright (C) 2006,2007, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<C4NoC> coi cái file kia thôi
<C4NoC> ko cần cái này
<vubuntor644> http://pastebin.com/DWixMWd3
<bksupybot`> Title: # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor644> đây là grub.cfg
<vubuntor644> có lỗi gì ở dòng 138 đến 146 phải không bạn?
<vubuntor644> C4NoC
<vubuntor644> đâu rồi
<vubuntor644> giúp mình với
<C4NoC> chờ tí
<n2i> # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # :3
<C4NoC> n2i, kệ xác nó
<C4NoC> http://pastebin.com/UdjNHXzR
<bksupybot`> Title: grub - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor644, sửa theo cái này xem
<vubuntor644> ok
<C4NoC> vubuntor644, thêm cái đó vào, rồi boot = cái đó
<vubuntor973> đã làm theo hướng dẫn của C4NoC nhưng vẫn như vậy bạn ạ
<vubuntor973> không vào được
<C4NoC> vui vậy à
<C4NoC> có boot đúng vào đó ko?
<vubuntor973> đúng chứ
<vubuntor973> nó nhằng nhằng cái lại vào nguyên cái màn hình chọn boot
<C4NoC> vubuntor973, boot loader cài vào đâu?
<C4NoC> MBR hay partition?
<vubuntor973> khoan đã
<vubuntor973> mình làm thế này nhé
<vubuntor973> mình copy đoạn mã của bạn
<vubuntor973> đè vào đoạn mã tương ứng từ dòng 138 đến dòng 146
<C4NoC> copy vào, boot lên nó có mấy option boot?
<C4NoC> xóa hết cái kia à
<vubuntor973> xong rồi dùng lệnh update-grub
<C4NoC> trời ạ
<vubuntor973> có vấn đề gì không
<C4NoC> đã sửa tay
<vubuntor973> ok
<C4NoC> lại còn update-grub
<vubuntor973> để mình làm lại
<C4NoC> nó ghi đè cha lại rồi còn gì
<C4NoC> sửa , lưu, rồi reboot
<C4NoC> vứt cái update-grub đi
<vubuntor973> đúng rồi
<vubuntor973> hì
<vubuntor973> mở ra nó vẫn như trước
<vubuntor973> mình khởi động lại cái nhé
<vubuntor973>  cám ơn bạn nhiệt tình quá
<vubuntor777> Mình vừa khởi động lại
<vubuntor777> nó báo error: no argument specified
<vubuntor777> press any key to continue
<vubuntor777> có 5 dòng chọn
<vubuntor777> C4NoC Æ¡i
<C4NoC> sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor777, paste lại cái file đó coi
<vubuntor777> ok
<vubuntor777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734915/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor777> thừa dòng 146 có sao ko vậy
<tux|lion> vubuntor777: máy có mấy HDD
<tux|lion> vào cái hử ?
<vubuntor777> 1
<vubuntor777> có mỗi cái thôi
<tux|lion> thế thì nó phải boot nhiệt tình chớ
<tux|lion> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<C4NoC> menuentry "Windows 7" {
<C4NoC>       insmod part_msdos
<C4NoC>       insmod ntfs
<C4NoC>       set root='(hd0,1)'
<C4NoC>       search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 10C0B108C0B0F4D6
<C4NoC>       chainloader +1
<C4NoC>     }
<C4NoC> http://pastebin.com/y9dUF49J
<bksupybot`> Title: grub2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<C4NoC> sửa ra thế này coi sao
<C4NoC> grub2 nhÆ° sh!T
<tux|lion> C4NoC: nói điêu nào
<tux|lion> ngon mờ
<vubuntor777> sửa lại cái chainloader thành +1 hả bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor777, cứ sửa y thế xem
<vubuntor392> vẫn báo lỗi error như vậy
<vubuntor392> không được bạn ạ
<C4NoC> tởm vậy
<C4NoC> lỗi do đâu
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> thua
<C4NoC> mềnh cũng grub2
<C4NoC> boot ầm ầm
<vubuntor392> hì
<vubuntor392> thôi vậy
<vubuntor392> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor392> chốc ra quán kiếm cái đĩa win7 về cài lại
<vubuntor392> chứ cái này ghost cũng không được phải không bạn
<tux|lion> good
<tux|lion> Windows ftw =)
<vubuntor028> how to install web server in ubuntu?
<C4NoC> .g apache ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bksupybot`> Title: ApacheMySQLPHP - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor028, đó
<n2i> .g LAMP | vubuntor028
<bkphenny> n2i: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor028> thanks
<n2i> .g LAMP on ubuntu | vubuntor028
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bksupybot`> Title: ApacheMySQLPHP - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> :3
<tux|lion> Toàn người giỏi tiếng Tây
<vubuntor028> I want to find documentary about kernel linux
<tux|lion> vào #ubuntu-VN mà phun toàn tiếng tây
<tux|lion> =)
<tux|lion> vubuntor028: kernel.org
<n2i> .g kernel.org/docs
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.kernel.org/doc/
<bksupybot`> Title: Linux Kernel Documentation (at www.kernel.org)
<n2i> ;)
<tux|lion> ai đọc hết docs của kernel.org
<tux|lion> thì chắc cũng là siêu nhân =)
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor442> chào anh/chị: em muốn tạo một server thì em nên dung ubuntu hay red hat linux,hai bản khác nhau như thế nào ạ?
<vubuntor442> hiện tại em đang dùng windows server 2003, em muốn tìn hiểu qua linux cần phải có nhưng gì?
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> thích gì xài nấy
<C4NoC> nhÆ° nhau
<vubuntor912> cho minh hoi 1 cai'
<vubuntor912> co ai ko busy ko????
<Cooly> !ask | vubuntor912
<ubot2> vubuntor912: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor912> ak ban oi
<vubuntor912> minh cai` wine rui`
<vubuntor912> nhung la 1.2
<vubuntor912> minh muon update len thi lam sao?
<vubuntor912> mun len 1.3 de xai` CS5
<C4NoC> ubuntu mấy?
<C4NoC> lên coi repo của wine á, add vào
<vubuntor912> 10.10
<vubuntor032> co ai ko a?
<vubuntor250> anh chi cho em hoi! em moi vua cai dat ubuntu thay cai chuong trinh giong rainmanter trong xp ma ko biet tai o dau va vi moi tiep xuc voi u bun tu nen con bo ngo muon co tai lieu tham khao ma ko biet tai o dau ! vay neu cac anh chi trong dien da co the giup em duoc khong!
<vubuntor250> co ca cai chuong trinh giong XWindowsDock trong xp nua!
<vubuntor291> các bác cho e hỏi tí
<vubuntor291> con chuột của em lâu lâu nó bị đứng không chạy là sao các bác? chuột laptop ấy nhé với lại cái pidgin nó khởi động xong tới lúc ấn cho nó hiện ra lại không được.
<lanmc> buon qua nhi;))
 * tux|lion gãi mông
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-12
<vubuntor446> em đang dùng win xp, muốn tìm hiểu về ubuntu nhưng điều kiện chưa đáp ứng. Cài ubuntu chạy song song thì sợ nặng máy, em có thể làm cách nào để cài sử dụng HĐH Ubuntu mà không cần cài trực tiếp vào ổ đĩa ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: bạn có thể dùng liveCD
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> xem link này để biết thêm các kiểu cài Ubuntu bạn nha
<vubuntor446> thanks
<vubuntor446> em có thể tải bản iso của live CD ở đâu ?
<vubuntor446> tải về và burn ra đĩa chạy thôi :-/
<Stanley00> ubuntu.com thì phải
<Stanley00> cái link đó có nói rõ hết đó bạn
<vubuntor446> trang chủ của ubuntu luôn ạ ?
<Stanley00> trang chủ thì có gì không bạn?
<vubuntor446> không
<vubuntor446> em muốn tìm hiểu về các lệnh cơ bản trong ubuntu ?
<n2i> vubuntor446: co' usb hem?
<vubuntor446> các thao tác cơ bản khi sử dung
<n2i> .g site: forum.ubuntu-vn.org lenh co ban | vubuntor446
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/
<n2i> fsck =))
<vubuntor446> và các phần mềm cần thiết như nghe nhạc các định dạng, xem phim các định dạng, Hd...
<Stanley00> n2i: =))
<vubuntor446> em tham khảo ở đâu ạ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: cứ đọc cái begin guide đi đã
<n2i> vubuntor446: forum.ubuntu-vn.org
<n2i> .g Ubuntu Documatation | vubuntor446
<bkphenny> n2i: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5570682/sql-server-xml-data-type
<bksupybot`> Title: SQL Server XML data type - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Stanley00> với lại, dùng liveCD thì chẳng có cài thêm gì được đâu. muốn cài thêm thì nên dùng LiveUSB hoặc tốt hơn là cài lên ổ cứng luôn
<n2i> lol
<Stanley00> n2i: google fu gì kỳ vậy? =))
<vubuntor446> usb thì có
<n2i> vubuntor446: cai` song song thi` sao ma` nang may duoc?
<n2i> vote +1 dualboot
<n2i> khong thi liveusb
<n2i> may yeu thi lubuntu, xubuntu
<vubuntor446> cài song song ubuntu vs xp thì có cần cấu hình j` k ạ ?
<n2i> vubuntor446: Co! Nhung khong kho'!
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: thì cứ đọc begin guide đi đã
<vubuntor446> máy em ram 2gb ddr2 pen 4 3,06 ghz
<vubuntor446> em hiện chưa biết về ubuntu
<vubuntor446> muốn tìm hiểu thì nên chọn cách cài nào ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: bạn đọc begin guide chưa?
<vubuntor446> live cd hay là cài chạy song song vs win xp luôn ạ ?
<vubuntor446> em có đọc rồi
<Stanley00> ơ, đọc rồi mà vẫn còn thắc mắc nhiều thế cơ à?
<n2i> vubuntor446: doc roi thiet hem?
 * n2i chua doc ma noi doi la vote k! :3
<vubuntor446> em còn chưa hiểu rõ lắm
<n2i> chua hieu cho nao?
<vubuntor446> em chưa hiểu rõ về cài chạy song song 2 HĐH
<vubuntor446> có cần cấu hình ram lớn k ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: vậy để /me tóm tắt lại cho. tải file ISO về, ghi ra USB, boot lên, dạo một vòng, thích thì cài song song vào máy, rồi lên forum, search và search. search không ra thì lên đây hỏi hoặc trong forum
<vubuntor446> vậy tks bạn nhiều
<vubuntor446> try trước xem sao
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: cầu hình nhiêu đó chắc đủ rồi.
 * n2i 1G dualboot phe phe
<n2i> chang sao car
<vubuntor446> tks bạn
<Stanley00> n2i: đang ở đâu mà không có unikey vậy?
<n2i> Stanley00: urxvt :3 ibus xai voi no hoi lom nen hem xai @@
<Stanley00> n2i: lởm chút, nhưng ít nhất cũng gõ được chút ít :D
<Stanley00> oops. giờ mới hiểu n2i nói gì :))
<n2i> Stanley00: no' ca` giat., kho' chiu. lam'
<Stanley00> n2i: hì hì.
<lanmc> co ai khong nhi
<lanmc> Cai Ubuntu 10.04.3 lts loi buoc 3/7 xu  ly the nao nhi?:D
<Lokiheero> hok bit
<Lokiheero> :-/
<vubuntor657> chào các bạn mình không hiểu tại sao gần đây mình dùng Ubuntu bản 11.10 hay bị treo máy vậy
<vubuntor657> Lúc thì bàn phím lúc thì là chuột bực mình lắm
<vubuntor657> Các bạn có thể giúp mình cách khắc phục không
<vubuntor147> Bác nào còn thức cho em hỏi sao em down file firefox 8 về rồi, giải nén rồi chạy file firefox mà nó cứ báo không có chương trình để mở là sao ah
<vubuntor657> Cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều
<vubuntor147> Nó báo No aplication to open 'firefox'
<vubuntor657> bạn cài trên đâu vậy Ubuntu à
<vubuntor147> uh, mình cài trên ubuntu
<vubuntor657> Của bạn báo là không có ứng dụng nào được mở từ fire fox
<vubuntor657> Bản ubuntu của ban là bản nào vậy?
<vubuntor147> thì mình tải cái firefox 8 về, giải nén ra rồi chạy nhưng nó báo vậy đó. mình xài ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor657> Mình sẽ cài lại trên nó rồi báo lại bạn nhé. Mình đang tải về rồi
<Lokiheero> :-/
<Lokiheero> nên dùng bản ubuntu stable, đú đởn mấy bản mới nhiều lỗi lắm
<Lokiheero> còn nếu vọc phá nên xài bản mới thì có bug gì đó thì mình cũng ko biết đường mà đoán lỗi :D
<vubuntor657> Bạn nên vào Ubuntu software center để cập nhật hoặc cài đặt thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor657> Mình đã cài rồi rất ngon lành bạn a
<vubuntor147> trong software center chỉ có bản 7 thôi mà bạn
<vubuntor657> Khi vào đó rồi bạn chon  firefox và cài đặt là ngon lành
<vubuntor147> nhưng bạn cài đó là bản 7 hay 8???
<lmq2401> 7 hay 8 thì có gì đáng quan tâm?
 * lmq2401 xài Google Chrome :D
<vubuntor657> Bản 8 bạn a
<vubuntor147> :D
<vubuntor147> chrome mình cũng đang xài nhưng cần firefox ở cái DTA
<vubuntor657> Mình vừa gỡ bản 7.01 đi cài bản 8 thấy ngon
<vubuntor147> của mình software center nó vẫn báo bản 7. Bó tay, thôi đành xài bản 7 vậy
<vubuntor657> vậy chào bạn nhé
<vubuntor620> minh cai ban ubuntu 11.10 64 bit tren cung 1 nen win 64 bit no bao loi la for more informasion .... ai biet cach khac phuc xin chi giao
<vubuntor657> bạn cứ cài bình thường đi vẫn dùng được bạn a
<vubuntor657> Mình cũng đã cài 11.10 bản 64  trên W7 64 nó cũng báo vậy cứ nhấn next là được
<vubuntor657> Bạn cài bằng Wubi đúng không
<vubuntor474> dung rui
<vubuntor474> minh cai tren nen ida ao
<vubuntor474> dia ao
<vubuntor657> Vậy bạn cài trên W và Ubuntu trên cùng một ổ đĩa đúng không
<vubuntor474> uhm
<vubuntor657> Ubuntu có đòi một vùng đĩa để cài bạn cứ nhấn Yes là được
<vubuntor474> minh van an yes ma
<vubuntor474> nhung restart may lai lam theo huong dan ma ko dc
<vubuntor657> bạn chờ nó có lâu không?
<vubuntor474> minh muon dung thu ubuntu wa
<vubuntor474> ko
<vubuntor474> may minh mat khoang 1p30s
<vubuntor657> Mình phải chờ hơn 1 tiếng vì có lúc mình cứ nghĩ máy treo nên khởi đông lại
<vubuntor474> gio phai lam the nao nhi
<vubuntor657> Sau đó mình đọc tiếng anh thấy rằng cứ phải chờ cho đến khi phần mềm kiểm tra hết toàn bộ ổ đĩa ( tùy dung lương  của mình là 500G nên chờ lâu
<vubuntor657> Bạn cài đến phần nào rồi
<vubuntor474> qua phan dien user name password rui den phan load file,load dc gan het thi no bao loi vay
<vubuntor657> Vậy là lỗi của bản bạn tải về đấy
<vubuntor657> Vận hãy tải lại và cài lại xem
<vubuntor474> minh da ta lai 2 lan rui
<vubuntor474> va cai van vay thui
<vubuntor657> Bạn nhớ rằng có bản Ubuntu cài trên nền Win nhé ( cài cùng với W)
<vubuntor474> minh ko hieu y cua U
<vubuntor474> minh tai ban 11.10
<vubuntor474> ban moi nhat ma
<vubuntor657> Tức là khi bạn tải Ubuntu về bạn phải chọn bản cài cùng với W mới được ( có bản cài một mình, có bản cài cho Mac..
<vubuntor657> mình khởi động lại máy một chút lát nữa mình quay lai gặp bạn sau nhé
<vubuntor540> mình khởi động lại máy một chút lát nữa mình quay lai
<vubuntor540> chao ban
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-13
<vietred> chào mọi người, làm thế nào để mình xóa gnome-shell mà không install unity?
<vietred> máy mình install gnome-shell với xfce, bây giờ mình chỉ muốn dùng xfce thôi, xóa gnome đi, mà nó cứ đòi install unity hoài :(
<n2i> vietred: unstall ubuntu-desktop and then install xubuntu-desktop :3
<n2i> *uninstall
<vietred> để mình thử :D
<vietred> n2i: không được rồi bạn ạ
<vietred> mình ko cài ubuntu-desktop
<vietred> mình cài ubuntu command line system -> gnome-shell -> xfce4
<vietred> mà dependency của gnome-shell bắt là nếu remove thì phải install unity :((
<n2i> giờ remove gnome => nó đòi unity? :3
<vietred> uh
<vietred> sudo dpkg -r gnome-shell
<vietred> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of gnome-shell:
<vietred>  gnome-session depends on unity | unity-2d | gnome-shell (>= 3.0); however:
<vietred> còn sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell thì nó bắt cài unity :(
<n2i> :3
<n2i> aptitude purge -R gnome-shell?
<vietred> à, ra rồi n2i :D
<n2i> huh?
<vietred> dùng dòng lệnh đó nó bắt xóa luôn gnome-session là xong :))
<vietred> cám ơn n2i nhé :D
<n2i> ;)
<vubuntor183> cho mình hỏi khi cài đặt ubuntu thì muốn cài các phần mềm nghe nhạc hay các phần mềm cần thiết thì cần down về hay sao ? Trên 4rum chỉ các lệnh để cài đặt các soft nhưng mình không biết là soft đã có sẵn ở máy hay phải down về rồi dùng lệnh cài ?
<n2i> vubuntor183: bật trung tâm phần mềm lên, thích cái nào thì nhấn install
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: chỉ cần gõ lệnh, nó sẽ tự tải về và cài cho bạn
<vubuntor183> nhưng mà máy của mình không có mạng
<vubuntor183> mình dùng đĩa CD và cài đặt
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: không có mạng thì hơi mệt một chút
<n2i> ồ, vậy thì hơi cực đó
<vubuntor183> có cách nào tải về bản cài đặt hết các soft đó không bạn ?
<n2i> ít nhất cũng phải update được một lần để lấy danh sách gói
<n2i> vubuntor183: có
<n2i> nhưng mà ít nhất cũng phải update một lần rồi lấy danh sách gói
<n2i> nhưng mà cài không có nét thì dễ bị ngộ độc lắm
<n2i> à
<n2i> ẹc
<vubuntor183> vậy à
 * n2i nghe nói 11.10 còn đâu synaptic nữa @@
<n2i> lúa vậy :3
<vubuntor183> tại máy nhà mình chưa có net
<n2i> Stanley00: 11.10 không còn synaptic nữa phải không?
<vubuntor183> mình muốn cài đặt offline hết thì tải về các bản cài đặt đó ở đâu ?
<n2i> vubuntor183: có mượn được 3G của ai không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: bạn vào chỗ này thử nha
<Stanley00> http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu APT web download (at ubottu.com)
<vubuntor183> ừ
<vubuntor183> mình vào đó tải về hả ?
<vubuntor183> có máy laptop ở nhà bắt được wifi
<vubuntor183> nhưng mà mình muốn cài ubuntu vào máy bàn ?
<vubuntor183> hay là dùng bản ghost của ace 4rum ?
<n2i> vubuntor183: có lap bắt được wifi?
<vubuntor183> ừk
<n2i> share net cho con máy kia đi
<vubuntor183> sao share được ?
 * n2i share thế nào thì lên forum kiếm thớt nha :)
<vubuntor183> từ khóa là j` vậy bạn ?
<vubuntor183> từ khóa kiếm cách share net cho máy tính =="
<n2i> .g ubuntu share internet connection
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bksupybot`> Title: Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> thử đi
<vubuntor183> tks bạn
<vubuntor183> để mình thử
<n2i> à khoan
<n2i> laptop xài windows à? :3
<vubuntor183> laptop đang xài win
<vubuntor183> win 7
 * n2i nghĩ wins cũng share internet được, nhưng chắc cách làm sẽ khác
<vubuntor183> lap win 7 có wifi mình muốn share net qua máy bàn ubuntu thì làm sao bạn ?
<n2i> .g windows 7 share internet connection
<bkphenny> n2i: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Using-ICS-Internet-Connection-Sharing
<bksupybot`> Title: Using ICS Internet Connection Sharing (at windows.microsoft.com)
<vubuntor183> tks bạn
<vubuntor183> mà có hướng dẫn tv k @@
<n2i> trong wins 7 thì phải chọn cái 'Allow other computer connect to internet via this computer' hay gì gì đó, nhớ thế
<vubuntor183> ukm
<vubuntor183> tks bạn để mình thử xem
 * n2i hem rõ nữa, /me hem xài win :3
<n2i> như thế cũng chưa xong đâu
<n2i> phải tạo một cái mạng dây, kiểu bridge nữa
<n2i> bạn chịu khó search google xem sao. hễ rằng wins 7 share được internet thì U sẽ nhận được.
<vubuntor183> ặc rắc rối vậy
<vubuntor183> mà có yêu cầu j` không ?
<vubuntor183> chẳng hẳn như cần dây cáp ?
<vubuntor183> có cần dây cáp nối giữ?a laptop với máy bàn không
<vubuntor183> hay là sao ?
<n2i> :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: bạn chịu khó ngưng lại một tý, xem qua chỗ này đi. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<n2i> không có cáp thì nó truyền dữ liệu bằng sóng âm thanh sao @@
<bksupybot`> Title: InstallingSoftware - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor183> ặc vậy phải mua cáp
<n2i> Stanley00: nhưng làm như thế thì cần: 1. Update package list trước
<vubuntor183> ukm
<vubuntor183> tks bạn
<n2i> 2. Nên dùng synaptic để lấy đầy đủ link
<vubuntor183> mà bạn có thể góp ý mình là ?
<vubuntor183> nên cài ubuntu
<vubuntor183> hay là xài ghost ubuntu ?
<n2i> vubuntor183: sang đây cho, /me thừa cái dây > 20m bỏ mốc
 * n2i chẳng có mạng dây :(
<vubuntor183> ghost ubuntu thì mình không cần cài đặt thêm vì ng tạo ghost đã cài hết rồi ?
 * n2i không có net thì có lẽ linux mint mà chiến thôi
<n2i> vubuntor183: vậy táng thôi :)
 * n2i chưa 'ghost' ubuntu bao giờ :3
<Stanley00> n2i: chỗ đó có cái keryx, không biết tốt không nhỉ?
<vubuntor183> vậy mình cài linux mint à ?
<n2i> Stanley00: keryx = ?
<n2i> vubuntor183: uhm, nên xài linux mint cho đỡ bỡ ngỡ và khó khăn
<Stanley00> n2i: Keryx is a portable, cross-platform package manager for APT-based (Ubuntu, Debian) systems. It provides a graphical interface for gathering updates, packages, and dependencies for offline computers. Keryx is free and open source. You can get Keryx here: http://keryxproject.org/
<bksupybot`> Title: Keryx Project | Updates for offline Linux users (at keryxproject.org)
<n2i> (những lý do khiến vubuntuor(s) dễ thấy nản :))
<n2i> Stanley00: hình như có xài qua, hơi lởm thì phải, nó lấy link packages toàn link cũ.
<Stanley00> n2i: link cũ á? nó không update được à? lởm vậy...
 * n2i ý những package có ver thấp hơn những cái trong kho.
<n2i> vubuntor183: chịu khó tải bản linux mint dvd ~ 900M rồi cài
<n2i> vứt vào usb rồi cài
<n2i> .g linux mint 11 dvd gnome
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<bksupybot`> Title: Download - Linux Mint (at www.linuxmint.com)
<vubuntor183> tks bạn
<vubuntor204> cho mình hỏi nên tải bản linux mint nào vậy ?
<vubuntor204> gnome desktop và lxde khác nhau ở chỗ nào ?
<vubuntor204> bản dvd của gnome thì có codes và các ứng dụng
<vubuntor204> bản cd thì k có codes mà cài đặt trên windows
<vubuntor204> còn bản oem thì không có cả 2 ?
<vubuntor204> oem có giống như bản win oem không ạ ?
<vubuntor204> còn lxde thì cd
<vubuntor204> có codes
<vubuntor204> mình nên tải và cài đặt bản nào ?
<vubuntor250> xin driver Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<CoconutCrab> trong hardware driver có đấy
<CoconutCrab> cài vô
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: có lẽ là DVD
<vubuntor250> tui cai may acer 3680 khong thay nhan
<CoconutCrab> trong phần hardware driver
<CoconutCrab> vào đấy tích nó
<CoconutCrab> cài vào
<vubuntor250> thank
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor250: tải dvd cho đủ
<CoconutCrab> lộn
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor204: tải dvd cho đủ
<vubuntor250> ok
<vubuntor204> ukm
<vubuntor204> khi cài bản linux mint
<vubuntor204> máy mình không có net
<vubuntor204> thì các  phần mềm như bộ gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor204> chỉnh giao diện tiếng việt
<vubuntor204> các phần mềm nghe nhạc, xem phim...
<vubuntor204> phần mềm cần thiết thì cài bằng lệnh hay là phải tải về ?
<CoconutCrab> trong đĩa dvd sẽ có đủ
<CoconutCrab> nghe nhạc xem phim
<CoconutCrab> còn gõ tiếng việt không chắc chắn lắm
<vubuntor204> vậy muốn cài thì ntn ạ ?
<vubuntor204> mình tính cài linux mint bản cd cho lxde desktop
<CoconutCrab> cứ xem đi, có lẽ nó có sẵn rồi
<vubuntor204> bản đó không biết cài các phần mềm như ibus unikey...
<CoconutCrab> không thì lên trang của ibus-unikey down về là được
<vubuntor204> hay các phần mềm thông dùng thì cài ntn ?
<vubuntor204> ukm tks bạn
<vubuntor204> mình muốn cài đặt có phần mềm thông dụng
<vubuntor204> linux mint
<vubuntor204> mà máy không có net
<vubuntor204> vậy thì cài ntn ?
<vubuntor204> dùng lệnh sao vậy bạn ?
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất down dvd
<CoconutCrab> trong đó có khá đủ
<vubuntor204> ukm
<vubuntor204> vậy down về bản dvd
<vubuntor204> rồi burn file sang đĩa dvd và cài đặt bt à bạn ?
<vubuntor204> còn muốn chọn giao diện tiếng việt cho linux thì chọn trong khi cài đặt luôn hay sao ?
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor204> bản lxde thì nhẹ hơn dvd
<vubuntor204> mà có các phần mềm cần thiết như viết văn bản word excel giống như win không ?
<vubuntor204> ibus unikey và trình nghe nhạc xem phim các định dạng ?
<CoconutCrab> có
<CoconutCrab> ibus-unikey thì không chắc
 * CoconutCrab chả dùng mint bao giờ
<vubuntor204> tks bạn
<vubuntor204> vậy thì tải về ibus unikey cho chắc
<nobawk`> chắc chắn có
<nobawk`> nếu dùng bản mint mà dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor204> mình tính cài linux mint bản cd lxde cho nhẹ
<nobawk`> còn mấy bản mint dùng debian testing thì ko chắc
<vubuntor204> không biết có chắc có các phần mềm văn phòng, giải trí đa phương tiện và bộ gõ tiếng việt, các phần mềm cơ bản hay không ?
<CoconutCrab> đủ
<CoconutCrab> cả 1 đĩa dvd
<CoconutCrab> nhét vào thừa mứa
<vubuntor204> ukm
<vubuntor204> vậy cần vấn đề drivers thì sao bạn ?
<vubuntor204> cài linux mint có tự động nhận drivers không
<vubuntor204> hay là phải tải bản drivers for linux mint về nữa ?
<CoconutCrab> nếu không có phần cứng gì kì quặc thì nó nhận hết
<vubuntor204> ok tks bạn
<vubuntor204> bản dvd và bản lxde khác nhau ntn ?
<vubuntor204> lxde nhẹ hơn dvd
<n2i> vubuntor204: nhớ tải bản mint ubuntu nhé
<n2i> vubuntor204: dvd vs cd
<n2i> chứ lxde vs gnome
<vubuntor204> nhưng mà về codes và các phần mềm ứng dụng cơ bản thì sao ?
<vubuntor204> có đầy đủ không ?
<vubuntor204> lxde vs gnome nên chọn cái nào vậy bạn ?
<n2i> cấu hình máy ổn ổn thì gnome
<n2i> nếu mà yếu quá thì lxde
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: ở đây chắc ít người dùng mint nên không giúp bạn được đâu, nếu thích bạn cứ tải bản lxde, nếu thấy không ổn thì tải lại gnome.
<n2i> vubuntor204: cấu hình máy thế nào?
 * Stanley00 thấy như vậy là OK nhất
<vubuntor204> cấu hình máy mình ram 2g pen 4
<n2i> vậy thì cái nào cũng được
<vubuntor204> ok tks bạn
<n2i> vote +1 cho lxde
<n2i> rồi sau đó remove lxde cài openbox, pekwm ..
<CoconutCrab> dùng gnome 2 đi
<CoconutCrab> mặc định nó gnome 2 rồi
<CoconutCrab> chả nặng đâu
<vubuntor204> ukm
<n2i> hmm, vubuntor204 có phải bạn hôm qua cũng lên đây phải không?
<vubuntor204> vậy các soft như OGMRip và OpenShot
<vubuntor204> Tux Commander và Xournal
<vubuntor204> LibreOffice
<vubuntor204> Bộ công cụ LibreOffice và từ điển GoldenDict
<CoconutCrab> tự search trong đấy đi
<n2i> Libre thì có, còn mấy cái kia thì không rõ
<vubuntor204> khi cài có sẵn không ?
<CoconutCrab> dù sao đây cũng là ubuntu-vn
<CoconutCrab> không phải mint-vn
<vubuntor204> máy mình không có mạng
<CoconutCrab> lên trang của mint mà xem
<vubuntor204> thì muốn tải về bản cài đặt bằng tay  ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: bạn cần nhiều thế á?
<vubuntor204> thì những thứ cần thiết
<n2i> vubuntor204: cài vào laptop đi cho khỏe
<vubuntor204> office và giải trí thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: đúng đấy, kiểu này nên kiếm cái máy nào có mạng, như cái laptop của bạn á, cài vào, cài đủ thứ bạn cần vào, rồi dùng aptonCD tạo một cái CD, sau đó thì muốn làm gì thì làm cũng được
<vubuntor204> mình muốn cài linux mint cho máy bàn
<vubuntor204> laptop thì xài win 7
<vubuntor204> cài vào laptop
<vubuntor204> vậy thì làm sao chuyển qua máy bàn được ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: "sau đó thì muốn làm gì cũng được"
<n2i> vubuntor204: cài dualboot vào laptop đê, dễ thở
<n2i> .g help
<bkphenny> n2i: http://thehelpmovie.com/
<bksupybot`> Title: The Help Movie (at thehelpmovie.com)
<vubuntor327> chào bạn
<vubuntor327> bạn giúp mình cài soft trong ubuntu đc ko
<vubuntor327> mình đang xài ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor327> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor749> chuyện ji thế
<vubuntor327> mình down rythbox về
<vubuntor327> mà sao ko biết cài
<vubuntor327> file tar.gz
<vubuntor327> bạn chỉ mình đc ko
<vubuntor327> :D
<vubuntor749> file đó thì giải nén ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ồ men
<Tux|Ubuntu> net slpit kinh thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<vubuntor327> có cách nào install nhanh hơn ko ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor327: dùng windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> install chắc cũng nhanh
<Tux|Ubuntu> (mình nghĩ với bạn là thế :D)
<vubuntor327> :|
<vubuntor204> xin chao
<vubuntor204> cho t hoi chut
<vubuntor204> dc ko a
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: ciao!
<vubuntor204> khi cai chromium tren ubuntu ko xem dc phim fai lam j a
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: bạn đã cài flashplugin chưa?
<vubuntor204> roi a
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: cài như thế nào?
<vubuntor204> vao ubutu soft
<vubuntor204> nhung vi cai firfox khi xem phim hay bi mat hinh
<vubuntor204> chi co tieng
<vubuntor204> len tui thu go firfox va cai thu chorom
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: vậy khi mở web xem phim, chrom có báo gì không bạn?
<Stanley00> có lẽ bạn nên cài lại flash thử xem sao
<vubuntor204> co:miss plugin
<vubuntor204> nhung vao ubuntu soft kiem tra
<vubuntor204> van co flash
<vubuntor204> cai dat
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: bạn mở terminal lên, và chạy thử lệnh "sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer" xem
<vubuntor204> vang
<vubuntor204> cho t hoi:cac trang khac da xem duoc nhung o htv4thi ko duoc:missing plugin
<Stanley00> htv4?
<vubuntor204> vang
<Stanley00> bạn cho mình cái link được chứ?
<vubuntor204> http://www.htv4.vn/Pages1/Default.aspx
<Stanley00> à vì nó dùng cái khác để xem, một dạng giống window media player
<vubuntor204> vay gio fai cai j a
<Tux|Ubuntu> mplayer
<Tux|Ubuntu> vlc
<Tux|Ubuntu> totem
<vubuntor204> cai roi a
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài thêm mozilla plugins của nó nữa
<VHNgoc> download về, vì hình như chỉ stream đc một đoạn ngắn th
<vubuntor204> t da tich het vao cac tuy chon khi cai vlc va ca totem
<vubuntor204> nhung van ko dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor204: thử  với " sudo apt-get --reinstall install totem-mozilla " xem
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-05
 * CoconutCrab xéo ConGiun_ 
<hongphuc> muốn remoce cái emerald mình chỉ cần xóa forder trong home/user thôi hả
<n2i> cài sao xóa vậy chứ nhỉ :3
<n2i> apt-get install emerald thì remove theo kiểu đó vậy.
<n2i> còn mớ trong ~ có chăng là theme và config file.
<hongphuc> hình như tui cài theo dạng gói .deb thì phải
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> sudo apt-het remove ểmald
<hongphuc> ko dùng đc
<hongphuc> :D
<n2i> dpkg -i emerald.deb?
<hongphuc> mình có down một cái forder emerald-0.9.5, rồi install từ cái forrder đó
<hongphuc> @@
<vubuntor157> Xin hoi cac ban co gap truong hop nay chua?
<vubuntor157> khi minh go mat khau khau chung thuc tren may laptop cai ubuntu 12.04 thi mat khau ko an ma hien ra het
<vubuntor157> lam sao de mat khau an di?
<CoconutCrab> tắt ibus đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor157: lúc gõ mật khẩu thì tắt ibus đi
<vubuntor388> Xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor388> Mọi người có thể cho mình hỏi.
<vubuntor388> Các bạn hay dùng ppa nào để download các gói qua terminal ko.
<_Tux_> tùy nhu cầu
<_Tux_> cần gì add lấy
<vubuntor388> Ví dụ nếu bạn cần libre, bạn add ppa của nó vào.
<vubuntor388> Hôm sau bạn cần con pidgin. Bạn lại add con pidgin vào,
<vubuntor388> Vậy thì khác j google xong download.
<vubuntor388> Và nếu vậy có nặng ppa ko.
<_Tux_> chưa hiểu khái niệm nặng ppa
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: google xong download là kiểu bạn dùng bên Windows
<_Tux_> không phải bên Ubuntu
<vubuntor388> Trước đây mình dùng fedora.
<vubuntor388> Thấy rpmfusion của nó có rất nhiều gói.
<vubuntor388> Search j  hầu như cũng có.
<vubuntor388> Nhưng mỗi lần search vậy nó update db của rpmfusion free rất nhiều.
<vubuntor388> Sang ubuntu mình cũng nghĩ nó tương tự như vậy? Liệu có phải?
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: chém gió hem, rpmfusion mà gì cũng có
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor388> Ko phải  j cũng có, nhưng là những thức mình cần đều có.
 * _Tux_ thấy repo của debian mới là gần như cái gì cũng có
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: hầu hết những thứ đấy
<_Tux_> ubuntu/debian có mặc định
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> khỏi cần ppa
<vubuntor388> Vậy bạn search gói dùng j?
<vubuntor388> Mình dùng apt-cache search.
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: mình dùng synaptic :D
<_Tux_> hoặc aptitude
<_Tux_> apt-cache search cũng được
<vubuntor388> Để mình thử synaptic
<vubuntor388> chứ apt ý kiến riêng mình là ko có được như yum :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: thôi xin
<_Tux_> đùng là họ nhà rpm fan
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor388> Mình chả là fan của ai hết.
<vubuntor388> Ai tốt thì mình dùng, ai hay thì mình thử.
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: bác không quen thì không nên nói vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: thế đừng có kết luận
<_Tux_> khi chưa rõ mọi điều
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor388> Ai cũng có ý kiến chú quan, và ý kiến đó có thể thay đổi :))
 * _Tux_ không nói chuyện với mấy bác dùng rpm nữa
 * _Tux_ dùng cả 2 và chưa bao giờ thấy yum tốt
<vubuntor388> Vậy thì ý kiến đó của bạn khác j của mình, khi mình nói là apt không được như yum.
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: ờ
<_Tux_> bác đúng hết
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor388> 1 cái lắc đầu, chào bạn!
<_Tux_> xong
<_Tux_> đuổi khách xong
<n2i> Siêu nhân nào đó ta? :3
<_Tux_> n2i: nặng mùi fedora fan
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> n2i: từng nói chuyện với nhiều người
<_Tux_> mà đa phần khẳng định apt tốt hơn yum
<_Tux_> rpm hell vẫn còn đó
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> .g rpm hell
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_hell
<iSupyBot> Title: Dependency hell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<_Tux_> chưa kể còn vụ update nó kéo cả cục kìa
<n2i> Không hẳn là rpm fan chứ, mà hình như cả yup lão cũng đâu rõ lắm! :3
<_Tux_> apt-get nó nhẹ nhàng hơn khoảng update
<n2i> yup giải quyết mớ depen rởm lắm hở?
<_Tux_> n2i: lởm hơn apt
<_Tux_> gỡ một package thì đám package dependencies đi kèm khi cài không tự gỡ
<n2i> dafuq =))
<_Tux_> mà cũng để status là orphan hay auto remove như apt
<_Tux_> mà chủ yếu là yum thật ra cũng chậm hơn apt
 * _Tux_ chả thấy tính năng gì ở yum mà apt không có
<_Tux_> cái việc lưu cache của apt chỉ là nhỏ
<_Tux_> (yum mặc định không lưu cache)
<_Tux_> .g apt & yum ubuntu apt-file
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<iSupyBot> Title: SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
 * n2i chưa gặp pkg manager nào mà chả lưu cache :3
<_Tux_> n2i: yum không lưu mà
<n2i> chưa xài yup/rpm bao giờ :)
<n2i> hóa ra lại vậy. nhỡ mạng lởm thì ốm đòn =))
<_Tux_> n2i: trước còn lởm nữa
<_Tux_> thời gian gần đây có delta gì đó
<_Tux_> update những cái khác rồi patch vào
<_Tux_> tuy nhiên thì mình chưa nghiên cứu rõ cái này lắm
 * n2i mới qua apt, pacman, emerge/portage. Vẫn khoái emerge nhất. À, chưa bao giờ xài họ rpm :3
<vubuntor344> Xin hỏi có bạn nào đã làm chính sách password trên openldap của ubuntu server chưa? chỉ giúp mình với
<n0bawk> ?
<vubuntor344> Chính sách này để người dùng windows kết nối vào máy chủ openldap
<vubuntor344> ví dụ: nhập pass sai 3 lần khóa tài khoản 30 phút
<vubuntor344> định độ dài pass là 8 lý tự
<vubuntor344> Có bạn nào đã làm rồi, xin chỉ giáo.
 * _Tux_ chưa làm
<_Tux_> .g openldap password policy
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/ch6/ppolicy.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Chapter 6 OpenLDAP password policy overlay (at www.zytrax.com)
<vubuntor344> đ1ung rùi
 * _Tux_ thấy đủ cả
<vubuntor344> làm theo cái đó rùi vẫn ko chạy
<_Tux_> đọc logs
<_Tux_> rftm
<vubuntor344> http://raerek.blogspot.com/2012/09/openldap-password-policy-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Ráérős rendszergazda: OpenLDAP Password Policy on Ubuntu 12.04 - Part One (at raerek.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor344> mình đã làm theo cái này
<vubuntor801> cac bac giup e voi e hoi hom truoc ma ko ai tra loi
<vubuntor801> benh bi ngat ket noi internet
 * n2i vui lòng trình bày lại :3
<vubuntor801> cu tam 10 giay tu dung internet lai disconect
<vubuntor801> e dung ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor801> tu dung may ngay hom nay xuat hien benh mat ket noi internet
<vubuntor801> dang dung ngon tu dung cu 10 giay
<C4NoC> wifi hay dây?
<vubuntor801> mang lai bi wifi
<vubuntor801> nhung e chuyen qua win thi ko bi
<C4NoC> dùng cái nào thì tắt 1 cái đi
<C4NoC> dây thì tắt wifi
<n0bawk> vubuntor344: đọc cái policy guide của ldap rồi tự viết theo ý hiểu đi
<C4NoC> xài wifi thì rút dây ra
<C4NoC> cùng lúc 2 cái lại chả mán
<vubuntor801> khong e chi dung wifi thoi
<vubuntor801> e chay ca he dieu hanh lan ubuntu
<vubuntor801> khi e tat ubuntu
<vubuntor801> nhay sang win xp
<vubuntor801> thi ko bi hien tuong nay
<vubuntor801> nhung cu nhay sang ubuntu la bi
<vubuntor801> giup e voi
<vubuntor801> hom truoc no chi discon roi no ket noi lai
<vubuntor801> nhung hom nay cu moi lan disconnect
<vubuntor801> khi connect lai
<vubuntor801> no lai bat nhap lai pass wifi
<vubuntor801> cha hieu sao
<vubuntor801> bac giup e voi
<C4NoC> wifi gì thế?
<vubuntor801> wifi cua nha e
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> ai chả biết
<C4NoC> cái card wifi của thằng nào
<vubuntor801> oi e ko nho
<C4NoC> lspci
<vubuntor801> thoi de toi e xem lai cai card
<vubuntor801> vi gio muon xem card
<vubuntor801> lai fai out ra
<vubuntor801> de nhay sang ubuntu
<vubuntor801> e dang nc voi bac ben winxp
<vubuntor801> bac xem benh giup e dc ko ah
<vubuntor801> ?
<C4NoC> xp mà ko biết coi cái card wifi à
<vubuntor801> e chiu bac day e voi
<C4NoC> google
 * C4NoC hok biết xài xp
<vubuntor801> ah day
<vubuntor801> Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
 * n2i Wins list pci device dở :3
<vubuntor801> la sao ah
<vubuntor801> e ko hieu
<vubuntor801> ?
<C4NoC> chịu, vẫn chả biết của thằng nào
<vubuntor801> thoi de toi e quay lai vay
<vubuntor801> du sao e cung cam on bac
<vubuntor801> gio e co viec fai di ngay
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> bb
<C4NoC> tối mềnh hơm có ol đâu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor285> mấy bác
<vubuntor285> xem em nói cái này về một bản phân phối linux xem có đúng ko nhé
<vubuntor285> lúc đầu sẽ là grub
<vubuntor285> sau đó là kernel
<vubuntor285> tới x windows
<vubuntor285> rồi sau đó là gnome
<vubuntor285> hoặc kde
 * n2i không hiểu ý lắm?
<n2i> Ý bạn là 1 distro đơn giản chỉ vậy thôi à?
<vubuntor285> ừm
<vubuntor285> ý em cũng gần gần như vậy
<n2i> 1st: Đó là triết lý! :)
<vubuntor285> còn thực tế
<vubuntor285> :D
<n2i> thực tế nào/gì?
<vubuntor285> vậy là nó vậy đó hả
 * n2i đã nói đó là điều đầu tiên mà! :| (1st)
<vubuntor285> ồh
<vubuntor285> vậy còn điều thứ 2
<NgoHuy> :|
<vubuntor285> :D
<NgoHuy> bản phân phối có cái grub
<NgoHuy> kernel
<NgoHuy> X hết
<NgoHuy> vậy bản anfo chạy syslinux thì không phải ah
<NgoHuy> :-s
<NgoHuy> bỏ mợ
<NgoHuy> mình toàn chạy console :-s
<NgoHuy> mình dùng gì ta
<NgoHuy> :'(
<n2i> 2nd? Chẳng biết nữa! =))
<n2i> Có thể là base-system
<n2i> bao gồm cấu trúc thư mục, pkg manager, vv..
<vubuntor285> bữa trc em có dịch cái kernel
<vubuntor285> thấy chạy nhanh
<vubuntor285> nhưng mà không biết sao nó tràn ram quá trời
<vubuntor285> :v
<vubuntor285> thấy có mấy cái tùy chọn ip
<vubuntor285> cho nên mới nảy ra câu hỏi này
<vubuntor285> với lại lúc dịch thấy nó ra một đống thư mục rất giống cấu trúc của root
<vubuntor285> cho nên cũng tò mò
 * n2i chả hiểu đoạn sau vubuntor285 muốn nói gì :3
 * n2i đọc hiểu kém! :3
<vubuntor285> thì ý em nói là sao em lại hỏi cái câu đó ấy mà
<vubuntor285> :D
<vubuntor285> mấy bác có cách nào chơi dzogame trên linux không
<vubuntor285> em thấy thằng đó nó dùng chủ yếu java
<vubuntor285> còn xtrap thì nó có chạy để kiểm tra thôi
<vubuntor358> chao cac bac chieu nay e co hoi ve loi bi ngat ket noi internet ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor358> cac bnac giup e voi
<vubuntor358> luc chieu e dang hoi
<vubuntor358> thi fai out
<vubuntor358> alo
<heroandtn3> hỏi lại đi
<vubuntor358> may e cu dung 10 giay hoac 15 giay la mang lai bi disconect
<vubuntor358> e dung wifi
<vubuntor358> nhung khi nhay sang win xp
<vubuntor358> thi ko thay loi nay
<vubuntor358> e chay ca ubuntu len win xp
<vubuntor358> song song
<vubuntor358> cu dung ubutu la bi
<vubuntor358> no disconect xong no lai bat nhap lai pass wifi
<vubuntor358> cu tam 10s lai bi 1 lan
<vubuntor661> Chào các anh ah
<vubuntor661> Có anh nào có thể cho em hỏi chút được ko ah
<vubuntor661> Có anh nào ở đây không ah
<Tux|Windoof1> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor661> dạ : e sử dụng đường ống lệnh : E muốn copy dòng 10 ->> dòng 15 trong 1 bản "vi" sang 1 bản khác e làm như sau : head -15 /home/phong | tail -6 | cp /home/phong /home/phong 2
<vubuntor661> Mà không được anh xem hộ e sai chỗ nào hả anh. e mới học nên còn chưa bít nhiều mong a chỉ cho a
<Tux|Windoof1> lol
<Tux|Windoof1> lệnh cp dùng copy file cứ đâu có làm việc kiểu pipe như thế nhỉ?
<vubuntor661> sao hả a
<Tux|Windoof1> head -15 /home/phong | tail -6 > reusult.txt
<Tux|Windoof1> thế chắc là chạy được
<vubuntor661> Thế theo a dùng lệnh gì a
<heroandtn3> thay | cp bằng >
<vubuntor661> Thế a để e thử luôn a
<vubuntor661> E cám ơn 2 anh <heroandtn3> Tux|Windoof1> nhé
 * heroandtn3 lần đầu tiên có thằng trên này cảm ơn 
<vubuntor661> Có sao ko a?
<n2i> heroandtn3: chú ý ngôn từ chút bạn!
<heroandtn3> vubuntor661: không có gì bạn
<heroandtn3> n2i: sorry bác, em xin rút kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor661> Tìm tất cả tập tin kích thước >450kb và được chỉnh sửa trong vòng 4 ngày viết thế nào các a
<heroandtn3> $ man find
<Tux|Windoof1> heroandtn3: người ta cám ơn đầy ra
<Tux|Windoof1> chẳng qua chú chả mấy khi lên đây thôi
<Tux|Windoof1> vubuntor661: rftm
<Tux|Windoof1> lại làm bài tập linux của lớp nào đấy à
<vubuntor661> Vâng. Aptech a ah. Học chán quá chỉ giới thiệu quá thôi
<vubuntor661> mà đề thi thì khó a ah
<Tux|Windoof1> dễ ẹc
<Tux|Windoof1> vubuntor661: mình thi rồi nhá
<Tux|Windoof1> chẳng qua các bạn chả học hành gì thôi
<vubuntor661> :D
<Tux|Windoof1> :))
<vubuntor661> A chỉ hộ e mấy bài đi a
<vubuntor661> Tại e chỉ biết lệnh đơn
<Tux|Windoof1> (thi hộ)
<vubuntor661> Chưa biết kết hợp a
<Tux|Windoof1> chứ mình là cái thằng không tin tưởng vào mấy cái đám trung tâm ở VN
<Tux|Windoof1> vubuntor661: just Google
<Tux|Windoof1> thi môn đó
<Tux|Windoof1> đến thấy đọc đề xong còn đọc man nữa là SV
<Tux|Windoof1> :))
<Tux|Windoof1> sao phải xoắn
<vubuntor661> ìm tất cả tập tin kích thước >450kb và được chỉnh sửa trong vòng 4 ngày viết thế nào các a
<Tux|Windoof1> man find
<Tux|Windoof1> vubuntor661: đọc cái đó biết ngay
<Tux|Windoof1> nhấn /
<vubuntor661> trùi..
<Tux|Windoof1> tìm time
<Tux|Windoof1> tìm size
<Tux|Windoof1> done
<vubuntor661> A biết thì viết luôn hộ e đi
<vubuntor661> e đang cần ôn gấp
<Tux|Windoof1> quên đi
<vubuntor661> mai thi
<Tux|Windoof1> :))
<vubuntor661>  biết ít TA mò hơi lâu
<vubuntor661> có thời gian e xem lại sau
<Tux|Windoof1> vubuntor661: không ôn gấp kiểu đấy được
<vubuntor661> :D
<Tux|Windoof1> vubuntor661: có xem lại khỉ
<Tux|Windoof1> lạ ếu gì mấy bạn
<Tux|Windoof1> =]]
<Tux|Windoof1> học xong kiếm mấy giấy đi làm
<vubuntor661> :D
<Tux|Windoof1> chứ có xem xét gì
<Tux|Windoof1> cứ chống chế
<vubuntor661> Ông bác này vui tính ghê
<vubuntor661> :d thế để e thử
<heroandtn3> viết cho cái lệnh
<heroandtn3> gõ thì ra kết quả
<heroandtn3> nhưng đảm bảo đi thi có câu tương tự ko gõ nổi
<heroandtn3> vì ko hiểu :))
<heroandtn3> cho nên tốt nhất là đọc hướng dẫn
<Tux|Windoof1> đổi ngược cái câu kia lại
<Tux|Windoof1> là chịu chết ấy mà
<vubuntor661> các a cho e hỏi. E cài mail cấu hình hết rồi. Máy XP vào được mail rồi . Bây giờ muốn kiểm tra (gửi mail) thì tạo tài khoản bình thườntrên CentOS  hay tạo trên trang mail??
<NgoHuy> trang mail bạn ah
<vubuntor661> tai khoản aptech1 em tạo mail aptech1@abc.com , aptech2 e tạo aptech2@abc.com  rồi e gửi mail từ 1 sang 2 (từ 2 sang 1) mà ko thấy được a ah
<NgoHuy> config lại
<NgoHuy> :)
<vubuntor661> Có anh nào biết liệu nó bị sai đoạn nào không nhỉ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-06
<vubuntor297> any one here??
<kid_> nope
<vubuntor297> can u help me with my problem
<vubuntor297> :(
<kid_> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor297> hì
<vubuntor297> mình đnag gặp chút rắc rồi mới phiên linux
<vubuntor297> hiện mình đang cài fedora..
<vubuntor297> ko rõ lý ro tại sao khi dùng được 1 thời gian thì khi khởi động
<vubuntor297> máy bị đơ
<vubuntor297> không thế làm gì chỉ có thể dùng nut shutdown trực tiếp..
<vubuntor297> new vào window vẫn bt
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: chọn lại kernel cũ vào
<vubuntor297> mình không hiểu ý bạn
<kid_> ý là lúc boot
<kid_> chọn cái kernel thấp hơn
<_Tux_> fedora
<vubuntor297> vậy là mình cài lại bản khác
<_Tux_> có lưu lại kernel cũ hơn ở grub?
<vubuntor297> không
<vubuntor297> thật ra mình mới dùng
<vubuntor297> nên không biết mấy cái đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor297: monitor system xem thằng nào chiếm CPU/RAM
<_Tux_> có bị memory hay CPU leak không
<_Tux_> tắt hết sạch hiệu ứng
<_Tux_> bỏ compiz nữa
<vubuntor297> mình chưa vào được trong HDH
<vubuntor297> mới vừa vào boot
<vubuntor297> đơ lun
<_Tux_> vubuntor297: tắt splash, boot trên console thôi
<_Tux_> xem nó tắt ở đâu
<_Tux_> tắc*
<vubuntor297> ý bạn là cửa sổ termial đúng không
<vubuntor297> mình có vào được hệ điều hành đâu
<vubuntor297> chỉ mới chọn khởi động linux là đơ lun
<vubuntor297> chỉ có cách tắt máy thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: cái đó biết rồi
<n0bawk> nhưng lúc boot để ý lúc chọn vào fedora
<n0bawk> chọn boot vào fedora rồi ấn esc liên tục
<n0bawk> nó sẽ ra cái console rồi xem nó báo cái gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: lúc nào thấy đèn trên bàn phím chớp liên tục là kernel panic rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: dùng fedora nó là thế đó, hàng cho những người trên mức biết dùng ;)
<vubuntor297> lúc nó mình chọn kernel thấp hơn đúng ko
<vubuntor297> à còn một lỗi  nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: hoặc chọn kernel thấp hơn
<n0bawk> (nếu có)
<vubuntor297> là khi mình bật wifi
<n0bawk> hoặc là xem nó bị lỗi gì thì fix
<vubuntor297> thì cũng bị như lúc boot vào này
<vubuntor297> đơ lun
<vubuntor297> :(
<n0bawk> ờ, thề chắc của bạn bị mem leak rồi hoặc driver dởm rồi cũng nên :))
<vubuntor297> đâu có
<vubuntor297> mình xin của thầy giáo.. đĩa xịn dùng cài trực tiếp bằng CD mà
<n0bawk> fedora làm gì có cái từ xịn hay dởm :))
<vubuntor297> hic.
<vubuntor297> mình đang cài ubuntu băng wubi
<vubuntor297> chắc chuyển tạm qua dùng ubuntu vậy
<_Tux_> cài ubuntu bằng wubi
<_Tux_> hy vọng là bạn cài được
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor297: đừng PM, thế không hay đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: tóm lại là dùng fedora thì phải động chân động tay tí, muốn stable thì dùng debian đi ;)
<vubuntor297> thank mọi người
<vubuntor297> lỗi này thầy mình dùng quen fedora mà không biết là gig
<vubuntor297> :(
<vubuntor297> cầu mong cài được ubuntu
<vubuntor297> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: hmm, chịu khó moi log ra coi
<vubuntor297> mình đang đợi cài xong ubuntu..:D
<vubuntor347> có ai ở đó không em hỏi 1 chút
<n0bawk> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor347> em đang dùng fedora17 em cài đặt mysql-server như sau "yum install mysql mysql-server"
<vubuntor347> nhưng khi em bắt đầu start service "systemctl start mysqld.service"
<vubuntor347> thì bị báo Job failed. See system journal and 'systemctl status' for details.
<vubuntor347> em chạy "systemctl status mysqld"
<vubuntor347> mysqld.service - MySQL database server 	  Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/mysqld.service; enabled) 	  Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Tue, 06 Nov 2012 10:35:53 +0700; 36s ago 	 Process: 3115 ExecStartPost=/usr/libexec/mysqld-wait-ready $MAINPID (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE) 	 Process: 3114 ExecStart=/usr/bin/mysqld_safe --basedir=/usr (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS) 	 Process: 3096 ExecStartPre=/usr/libexec/m
<vubuntor347> có ai biết lỗi này không, em cần dùng mysql mà cài mãi không được
<vubuntor622> moi oi
<_Tux_> mùa đồ án với bài tập lớn sao á
<vubuntor517> cac a cho hoi lenh tim file nho hon 400kb va duoc chinh sua 4ngay gan nhat viet lenh the nao ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor517: man find
<_Tux_> vubuntor517: lười vl
<_Tux_> từ đêm qua tới giờ chưa thèm đọc
<_Tux_> chưa kể còn kêu hôm nay thi
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor517> =))
<n0bawk> find -size -400K -ctime -4
<n0bawk> something like that >:3
<n0bawk> for more information: man find
<vubuntor517> find -size 400k | -ctime -4 ma ko ra ah
<vubuntor517> :(
<n0bawk> ai bảo |?
<n0bawk> find . -size -400K -ctime -96
<n0bawk> copy paste vào terminal
<n0bawk> và ko giải thích gì thêm
<n0bawk> muốn tìm hiểu thì vào terminal gõ lệnh man find
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor996> ?
<n2i> ?
<Tux|Windoof> ???
<vubuntor996> sao cai dat scim_unikey bi loi vay .
<vubuntor548> co ban nao ko tra loi jum cai nay ty
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor548
<ubot2`> vubuntor548: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> :|
<n2i> Trình bày cụ thể chút đi bạn.
<n2i> Một câu cụt lủn như vậy :|
<vubuntor548> sr.
<vubuntor893> hj
<vubuntor893> co ai biet chi giup minh
<vubuntor893> minh khoi dong may len. dang nhap vao, man hinh trong tron, ko co j het
<vubuntor893> giong nhu windows ko load explorer vay do
<vubuntor893> minh tinh cai lai
<vubuntor893> nhung hoi moi nguoi co ai biet cach khac phuc
<vubuntor893> chi minh voi
<heroandtn3> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<heroandtn3> đăng nhập rồi gõ lệnh: kill -9 -1
<heroandtn3> sau đó đăng nhập lại
<vubuntor207> hj
<vubuntor207> cho minh hoi nhan Ctrl + Alt + F1 roi lam gi nua
<NgoHuy> đăng nhập vào
<vubuntor207> ok
<vubuntor207> hien len dong lenh
<vubuntor207> co phai do may file update
<vubuntor207> lam sao de vao desktop ha ban?
<vubuntor207> không vao dc desktop co phai do card man hinh?
<vubuntor207> giúp minh vào desktop
<vubuntor207> đăng nhập xong trống trơn
<vubuntor207> ko có desktop
<NgoHuy> vào tt1
<NgoHuy> vi .xsess tab ra
<NgoHuy> đọc nó viết gì trong đó
<NgoHuy> tty1
<vubuntor207> tty1
<vubuntor207> viet la:
<vubuntor207> 7 packager can be updated
<vubuntor207> 3 updates are security updates
<Mandalord> mình muốn hỏi về alsa: mình đang dùng lubuntu 12.10, muốn đổi default device trong alsamixer,  mình phải làm như thế nào vậy?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-07
<hongphuc> thay đổi thông số swapness bao nhiêu là hợp lý nhất?
<C4NoC> hongphuc: nhỏ thôi
<C4NoC> hongphuc: ram nhiều rồi , ít rớ đến swap
<vubuntor019> tai sao khi cai ubuntu bang wubi no cu hien ra loi : "None Type" object has no attribute "get_info"
<vubuntor019> co ai cuu em ko
<vubuntor243> 2
<vubuntor243> ko biet j ve linux thi dug kubuntu hay ubuntu?
<vubuntor019> dung ubuntu thi hon
<vubuntor019> the ko ai cuu em ah
<kid__> vubuntor019: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154102/why-does-wubi-installation-fail-with-error-none-type-object-has-no-attribute
<iSupyBot> Title: windows - Why does Wubi installation fail with "Error: None Type object has no attribute get_info"? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
 * kid__ từ bé chỉ biết kill people
<vubuntor275> ?
<heroandtn3> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor275> Hiện chẳng có câu nào hỏi. Đang chờ có người nào hỏi thì xem thui.
<heroandtn3> có bác nào dùng U 12.04 Gnome Shell mà thỉnh thoảng bị out không?
<heroandtn3> em vừa bị out 1 phát
<ntom> Pentium 3 ram 128 mb
<ntom> Mình cài crushbang dc ko
<ntom> Cả ngày mình cài lubuntu
<ntom> Thành công
<CuaMaDao> ít ram quá
<ntom> Nhưng khởi động cả ngày chưa thấy j cả
<ntom> Máy mua từ 2001
<ntom> Chắc  2 năm rồi chưa bật lên
<CuaMaDao> okay
<CuaMaDao> cài XP đi
<ntom> Bộ ko chơi linux đc à?
<NgoHuy> được bạn ah
<_Tux_> ntom: arch
<_Tux_> chạy cli thôi
<_Tux_> hay debian
<ntom> :))
<_Tux_> hay cli làm nas
<_Tux_> :)
<ntom> :))
<ntom> Có tí gui chứ
<_Tux_> ntom: openbox
<ntom> Uhm
<_Tux_> cơ mà chả bật thêm gì được đâu
<_Tux_> =)
<ntom> Mình định kiếm
<heroandtn3> _Tux_:  được chứ bác
<ntom> Cruchbang về thử
<heroandtn3> ngày trước em có con máy 128 MB
<heroandtn3> còn chơi được PES 6
<heroandtn3> lolz
<ntom> Tại mấy ngày
<heroandtn3> nhưng đó là Pen IV
<ntom> Doơnload từ
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: chuyện xưa rồi
<ntom> Mint rồi lubuntu
<_Tux_> mà đấy là P3
<_Tux_> P4*
<ntom> Thử hết rồi
<_Tux_> không phải P3
<ntom> Giờ định làm thêm cú chót
<ntom> Ko dc thì hàng
<ntom> :)
<heroandtn3> lubuntu tốt chứ sao nhỉ
<ntom> Pen 3 1.2ghz
<heroandtn3> :D
<_Tux_> ntom: loại máy này vừa cũ và tốn điện
<_Tux_> hiệu quả hem cao :D
<ntom> Nhưng cài vô đc mà chạy ko nổi
<ntom> Uhm
<heroandtn3> chả lẽ lubuntu còn nặng hơn cả windows xp
<ntom> Tại máy để ko phí
<_Tux_> ntom: tính ra tiền điện
<_Tux_> tốn lắm
<ntom> Nên muốn xem phiên bản nào chạy dc
<_Tux_> cắm ở cty chả sao
<_Tux_> chớ cắm ở nhà
<ntom> :))
<_Tux_> là mốc mồm
<ntom> Lubuntu nặng hơn winxp
<NgoHuy> :|
<ntom> load xp con dc
<ntom> Lubuntu la ko len luon
<heroandtn3> thế bác cài debian vào
 * _Tux_ mình là mình sẽ tống khứ con p3 đi dành tiền mua NAS
<ntom> Chơi cli à
<ntom> :))
<heroandtn3> .g xay dung ban linux cho may cau hinh yeu quantrimang.com
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/82361_Xay-dung-ban-Linux-gon-nhe-cho-laptop-cau-hinh-yeu.aspx
<iSupyBot> Title: Xây dựng bản Linux gọn nhẹ cho laptop cấu hình yếu | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<ntom> Mình tính
<ntom> Mai cài crushbang thử
<_Tux_> theo em là bác cứ tính tiền điện đã
<_Tux_> :))
<ntom> Máy để chỗ ông bà già
<ntom> :))
 * ntom ngày trước mình cũng cắm nó cả ngày
 * ntom giờ nghĩ cũng xót
<CuaMaDao> Ông Viraphonh nói ông tin là những quan ngại về việc cá di cư và dòng chảy phù sa đã được giải quyết nhờ những sửa đổi so với bản thiết kế đập lúc ban đầu, khiến tốn kém thêm tới hơn $100 triệu.
<CuaMaDao> Phù sa sẽ được cho thoát đi từ lòng đập theo chu kỳ qua hệ thống tấm chắn đóng mở và thiết kế bậc thang sẽ giúp cá di chuyển ngược dòng.
 * _Tux_ hình như CuaMaDao nhầm kênh
<CuaMaDao> okay.xyz
<heroandtn3> _Tux_: em ko nghĩ máy cũ thì sẽ tốn điện
<heroandtn3> máy cấu hình mạnh có khi tốn hơn chứ nhỉ
<heroandtn3> :D
<FatCrab> nói đơn giản là máy mới thì nó đỡ tốn
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: hóa ra xe máy càng xịn càng tốt xăng?
<_Tux_> (kiểu vậy)
<_Tux_> :D
<heroandtn3> hóa ra máy tính giống xe máy :v
<FatCrab> kha khá giống
<ntom> Do ngày trước lo chạy đua cấu hình
<ntom> Có thằng nào để ý đến điện đâu
<ntom> Mà mấy chiếc club cũ ít tốn xăng đó chớ
<_Tux_> ntom: bác cứ tính công suất ra biết ngay :D
 * _Tux_ từ ngày xài laptop + NAS thì tiền điện giảm rõ rệt
<vubuntor836> hi
<heroandtn3> hi
<vubuntor836> giupe cach nghenhac  tren hdh ubuntu 12.04
<FatCrab> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor836> may vua mua ve.k nghe duoc nhac mp3
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<FatCrab> vãi nhỉ
<FatCrab> dạo này máy mới toàn cài sắn ubuntu
<FatCrab> :3
<heroandtn3> vubuntor836: bạn mở terminal lên và gõ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor836> go lenh -sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, nhung no doi pass,the pass la gi vay?
<FatCrab> pass user của mình
<FatCrab> giờ bảo với canonical là
<vubuntor836> minh k co
<FatCrab> máy mới cài thì để bookmark ubuntu-vn vào
<FatCrab> cho các máy ở VN
<FatCrab> hỏi  mấy bác bán hàng xem
<vubuntor836> vay a,mua ve no da doi pass roi,
<vubuntor836> máy mới cài thì để bookmark ubuntu-vn vào.minh k hieu lam
<vubuntor836> ban lam on noi ro cho minh voi
<heroandtn3> nghe bạn bè em bảo thì các máy nếu cài sẵn windows thì bị kiện nên nó phải cài linux
<heroandtn3> vubuntor836: nhập pass khi bạn đăng nhập vào ubuntu í
<heroandtn3> bạn cứ nhập bình thường, nó ko hiện lên dấu chấm đâu nhưng mà vẫn đang nhập đâys
<heroandtn3> nhập xong thì enter để nó chạy
<vubuntor836> ban cho hoi cach cai Tu dien lac viet voi
<heroandtn3> trên linux có từ điển Lạc Việt à bạn
<vubuntor836> the no nam o dau vay?sao minh k thay nhi?
<heroandtn3> mình ko rõ lắm, thử hỏi bác _Tux_ xem :D
<vubuntor836> bac nao biet tu dien Lac Viet nam o dau k?
<vubuntor836> giup minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: từ điển Lạc Việt là cái gì?
 * _Tux_ không biết cái đấy
<vubuntor945> hi
<vubuntor945> chao cac ban
<n0bawk> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<luffy> !hi
<luffy> -_-
<vubuntor381> chao ca nha
<vubuntor381> ai co tu dien Anh-Viet cai tren hdh ubuntu k?
<vubuntor381> cho minh voi
<vubuntor381> directory Stadic co cai duc tren ubuntu 12.04 khong cac ban
<luffy> -_-
<luffy> golden dict cũng đc đó
<vubuntor381> golden dict? caino nhu the nao vay ban
<vubuntor381> setup nhu the nao vay?minh chua setup bao gio
<luffy> -_-
<vubuntor381> pc co can ket noi internet k vay?
<luffy> tốt hơn hết là có
<luffy> vì có nhiều gói phụ thuộc
<vubuntor381> vaya.thank ban nhe
<vubuntor381> ban cho minh hoi ve soan thao van ban tren ubuntu voi,minh muon danh tieng Viet thilam the nao?
<luffy> ibus ibus-unikey
<luffy> soạn thảo thì xài LibreOffice
<vubuntor381> ibus-unikey,,,,minh fai download vecai ha ban
<luffy> cài bằng Ubuntu Center gì gì đó
<luffy> vô search rồi cài
<vubuntor381> vay a
<vubuntor381> the co can ket noi internet khong ha ban
<luffy> có -_-
<vubuntor381> cam on ban nhiu
<luffy> :-/
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-08
<vubuntor099> hhi
<vubuntor099> chao cac ban
<hongphuc> mình ko thể format đc cái usb 1gb để làm đĩa hirent boot đc?
<hongphuc> dùng gparted
<hongphuc> unrecognised disk lable
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> có ai giúp cái nòa
<C4NoC> usb hÆ°
<C4NoC> :3
<hongphuc> usb này lúc trước nos hư cái driver
<hongphuc> bỏ xó nó 2 năm
<hongphuc> tình cờ đọc đc bài viết về cài ại driver usb
<CoconutCrab> oay
<hongphuc> bên win á
<CoconutCrab> vứt nó đi
<hongphuc> rồi cài driver đc
<hongphuc> xài bình thường
<hongphuc> nãy vào gparted
<hongphuc> nó nhận
<hongphuc> rồi format nó chạy đc mấy s
<hongphuc> rồi  unrecognised disk lable
<hongphuc> h sao?
<CoconutCrab> nó chết rồi
<CoconutCrab> vứt nó đi
<hongphuc> ko có chết
<hongphuc> h bên ubuntu
<hongphuc> ko biết làm sao cài driver lại cho nó đc
<hongphuc> tự nhiên phán câu nó chết rồi
<hongphuc> là sao?
<CoconutCrab> là nó chết
<CoconutCrab> usb vứt xó chết nhanh lắm
<hongphuc> thì tưởng nó hư vứt 2 nawmg rồi
<hongphuc> mới cài lại driver
<hongphuc> xài bình thường
<hongphuc> h đang cần hiren bôt
<hongphuc> ngại burn đĩa
<hongphuc> nên mới format lại f
<hongphuc> lạ nhỉ
<hongphuc> đưa qua been win
<hongphuc> nó lại nhận usb
<hongphuc> rồi tui format lại dạng fat32
<hongphuc> rồi cắm bên ubuntu
<hongphuc> nó nhận
<hongphuc> rồi mới udngf đc unetbotin
<hongphuc> @Coconut usb có chết đâu
<hongphuc> zzzz
<heroandtn3> đã bác nào thử cài Nautilus 3.6 trên U 12.04 chưa cho em hỏi là chạy có nhanh không
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: nautilus chưa bao giờ nhanh
<heroandtn3> em cài thử meno vào
<heroandtn3> thấy có vẻ mượt hơn chút xíu
<_Tux_> nemo chứ meno nào ta?
<heroandtn3> em gõ nhầm
<heroandtn3> nhưng thằng nautilus nó lại gắn chặn vào gnome-shell rồi
<heroandtn3> desktop của nó là nautilus nên ko gỡ ra được
<madboy> build lại
<heroandtn3> đành vẫn dùng nautilus vậy, nemo thì ko nhanh hơn là bao, có khi còn chậm hơn
<madboy> bỏ cái dêpnd là nautilus đi ok mà anh
<heroandtn3> vấn đề là desktop nó dùng nautilus
<madboy> :|
<heroandtn3> nên giờ ko biết làm sao đế desktop nó dùng nemo
<madboy> xdg-mime default nemo.dekstop
<madboy> xdg-mime default nemo.dekstop inode/directory
<madboy> hoặc sửa fail trong .conf/share thì phải
<madboy> em toàn dùng lệnh
<madboy> :D
<madboy> quên rồi
<heroandtn3> "The default file manager in Ubuntu is Nautilus. Some people prefer other  file managers. Unfortunately, it's difficult to make other file  managers the default, especially since Nautilus manages the desktop  icons in Gnome (Ubuntu's desktop environment). "
<heroandtn3> > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<iSupyBot> Title: DefaultFileManager - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<madboy> anh thử cái kia xem
<madboy> :)
<madboy> gnome3 không nhậ file chết như thế
<heroandtn3> nghĩa là sao bạn
<heroandtn3> trong đoạn mình quote có dòng "especially since Nautilus manages the desktop  icons in Gnome"
<madboy> là luôn có quyền thay đổi file manager mặc định
<madboy> Linux mà
<madboy> tá»± do
<madboy> :)
<heroandtn3> tất nhiên là thay được, trong bài đó cũng hướng dẫn
<heroandtn3> nhưng cách trong bài đó thì ko thay được desktop icon là cái khác
<madboy> desktop icon
<madboy> ?
<madboy> là sao
<heroandtn3> bài đó sửa lần cuối giữa năm 2011
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<madboy> thì nhấp phải cho nj open witth
<n0bawk> ubuntu dởm vãi
<heroandtn3> tức là các icon hiển thị trên desktop
<madboy> rồi chọn default lại
<madboy> :D
<n0bawk> ko thích thì xoá đi?
<n0bawk> heroandtn3: định thay nautilus = cái gì?
<heroandtn3> madboy: thế cái gì hiện ra để nhấp vào? chính là nautilus đấy
<madboy> thunar
<madboy> :D
<n0bawk> thunar thfi dễ rồi
<madboy> :|
<n0bawk> gỡ nautilus ra
<heroandtn3> em định thay bằng nemo
<n0bawk> rồi viết lại nautilus bằng thuna
<madboy> nhấp cái folder hoặc tìm file nautilus.desktop
<n0bawk> nemo cũng same same :))
<madboy> rồi đổi cấi coman lại
<madboy> :|
<n0bawk> ln -s phát hoặc tự viết script
<madboy> cái command
<n0bawk> .g set nemo as default file manager ubuntu
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/190529/how-to-completely-integrate-nemo-with-ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: nautilus - How to completely integrate Nemo with Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<madboy> Gnome3 chưa bao giờ cho cái gì ra màn hình
<madboy> :D
<heroandtn3> madboy: nó cho được icon ra desktop đó thôi
<heroandtn3> n0bawk: bài đó em đọc rồi, gỡ nautilus ra thì nó kéo theo cả gnome luôn
<heroandtn3> chắc chỉ có cách là ko dùng file manager cho desktop
<heroandtn3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145393/change-desktop-file-manager
<iSupyBot> Title: 12.04 - change desktop file manager - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<heroandtn3> em làm theo cái này thì được
<madboy> :|
<madboy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nautilus
<iSupyBot> Title: Nautilus - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<madboy> :)
<madboy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg-open#Installation
<iSupyBot> Title: Xdg-open - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<madboy> nhầm
<heroandtn3> madboy: lệnh trên của bạn nó thay đổi file nào nhỉ
<madboy> .local/share
<heroandtn3> ko phải
<heroandtn3> mình kiểm tra ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<heroandtn3> thấy file trống rỗng
<heroandtn3> kiểm tra /usr/share/applications/defaults.list thì không thấy setting của nó đâu
<madboy> trống đúng rồi
<madboy> cat .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<madboy> đây này
<madboy> :)
<heroandtn3> ok
<heroandtn3> vậy mà trên wiki lại là file khác nhỉ
<madboy> local là file được set đầu tiên
<madboy> bạn dùng với quyền user
<madboy> sao nó chịu
<madboy> cái /usr là wide system
<n0bawk> >:3
<_Tux_> nemo là nautilus fork
<_Tux_> dùng làm quái gì
<_Tux_> cũng vậy cả thôi
 * _Tux_ đi tải warez
<madboy> wae là gì vậy anh
<madboy> :-s
 * hieuykhoa khều khều _Tux_
<root_> :d
<vubuntor078> em cài ubuntu 10.04 = usb xong bây h ko biết làm thế nào để boot lại vào đc win 8 nữa, chỉ giúp em với
<heroandtn3> để đảm bảo phân vùng chứa windows 8 ko bị ghi đè, khi bạn ở ubuntu, bạn kiểm tra các ổ đĩa xem có ổ nào chứa windows 8 ko
<vubuntor078> có bạn ơi
<vubuntor078> windows 8 vẫn còn
<vubuntor078> chỉ là khi khởi động máy
<vubuntor078> k có lựa chọn để vào thôi
<heroandtn3> ok
<vubuntor078> có soft nào add boot tương tự EasyBCD ko ?
<heroandtn3> thế thì chỉ cần khôi phục lại boot loader win8 là được
<heroandtn3> .g khoi phuc window sau khi cai ubuntu
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/08/22/khoi-phuc-lai-grub-cua-ubuntu-sau-khi-cai-lai-windows/
<iSupyBot> Title: Khôi phục lại Grub của Ubuntu sau khi cài lại Windows | nguyentieuhaus blog (at nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com)
<heroandtn3> .g khoi phuc window sau khi cai ubuntu quantrimang.com.vn
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/84487_Meo-va-thu-thuat-sau-khi-cai-dat-Ubuntu.aspx
<iSupyBot> Title: Mẹo và thủ thuật sau khi cài đặt Ubuntu | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor078> ok để mình thử
<heroandtn3> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/kienthuc/thu-thuat/72271_Khoi-phuc-Windows-Boot-Loader-sau-khi-cap-nhat-Ubuntu.aspx
<iSupyBot> Title: Khôi phục Windows Boot Loader sau khi cập nhật Ubuntu | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<heroandtn3> đọc link cuối cùng mình gửi í
<vubuntor078> ok
<vubuntor078> vậy là phải boot win ra usb
<heroandtn3> à
<heroandtn3> mình nhớ là có cách dùng Ubuntu vẫn được
<heroandtn3> đợi mình tìm
<vubuntor078> ok
<heroandtn3> ko thấy
<heroandtn3> thôi bạn dùng tạm cách đó
<heroandtn3> :))
<vubuntor078> ừ
<vubuntor078> để mình mò tiếp
<vubuntor078> thanks nha
<vubuntor078> sao cái giao diên macubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor078> tắt effect theme
<vubuntor078> thì nó ra cursor Mac
<vubuntor078> còn enble lên thì cursor về mặc định
<vubuntor133> alo
<vubuntor981> ai giúp mình với làm sao để copy 1 file từ trong debian ra ngoài bây giờ
<vubuntor981> :(
<chroot> ?
<chroot> không hiẻeu ý bạn
<ButcherCrab> máy ảo ấy mà
<vubuntor981> uh
<vubuntor981> máy ảo
<vubuntor981> tớ cài debian 6 vào trong đó
<vubuntor981> có cài openvpn để chạy thử
<vubuntor981> mà giờ muốn copy mấy cái key trong đó ra
<vubuntor981> chẳng biết copy kiểu gì
<vubuntor981> cắm usb vào cd sang media mà chẳng thấy đâu
<ButcherCrab> send qua mail cho lẹ
<vubuntor981> send mail trong debian được ah cậu
<vubuntor981> làm sao để nhận usb trong debian giờ mọi người ơi
<chroot> rsync
<chroot> với ssh
<chroot> .g rsync
<iPhenny> chroot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync
<iSupyBot> Title: rsync - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<chroot> ssh vào đó dùng rsync lấy file về
<chroot> mà máy thật là Windows hay Linũ vậy bạn
<chroot> :)
<vubuntor981> máy thật lả window cậu ơi
<vubuntor981> tớ không tìm thấy rsync
<chroot> .g rsync windows
<iPhenny> chroot: http://www.aboutmyip.com/AboutMyXApp/DeltaCopy.jsp
<iSupyBot> Title: DeltaCopy - Rsync for Windows (at www.aboutmyip.com)
<vubuntor981> giờ làm sao
<vubuntor981> giờ phải cài rsync lên debian ah cậu
<chroot> ừ
<chroot> rsync nó lấy file về
<Tux|Windoof> rsync mặc định mà ta
<vubuntor981> trong debian 6 mà cậu
<vubuntor981> tớ không thấy có rsynce
<chroot> bạn đó xài WIndows
<chroot> máy ảo Debian anh ơi
<chroot> :)
<chroot> đâu
<Tux|Windoof> debian rsync sẵn alwms mà ta
<chroot> cài rsync lên Windows
<chroot> :|
<Tux|Windoof> ô kê
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<Tux|Windoof> Coca: xài Debian làm gì vậy ?
<Tux|Windoof> đồ án à?
<Coca> cài openvpn lên đó làm đồ án cậu ah
<Coca> mà đang trục trặc ghê quá
<Coca> tớ đang xài cái debian
<Tux|Windoof> biết ngay mà
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<Coca> muốn lấy file từ trong nó ra quá
<Coca> mà cắm 3 4 cái card mạng
<Tux|Windoof> ssh
<Coca> nó cứ loạn hết cả lên
<Coca> ><"
<Tux|Windoof> xài linux server mà không biết ssh thì buồn
<Coca> cái debian
<Coca> nó có mặc định
<Coca> open SSH chưa cậu
<chroot> tự mò đi +_+
<chroot> cứ ssh thử là biết
<chroot> ;)
<Coca> ok
<Coca> có ai có yahoo
<Coca> cho tớ xin được không :d
<Coca> có gì tớ nhờ vả
<Coca> :D
<chroot> lên đây được rồi bạn
<Coca> bị refused rồi
<Coca> ><"
<Coca> hình như card mạng của tớ có vấn đề
<Coca> chẳng install được cái gì
<Tux|Windoof> Coca: có nè
<Tux|Windoof> daisuchimto@yahoo.com
<Coca> đã add cậu :d
<Tux|Windoof> Coca: pm đi
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<Coca> pm rồi
<Coca> có thấy gì đâu
 * Tux|Windoof hỏi chroot xem Yahoo là cái gì
<chroot> yh
<chroot> là cái câu mà tặc zăng hay hét khi đu dây
<chroot> :D
<chroot> refuse đúng rồi
<chroot> =))
<chroot> coi iptables
<chroot> sshd config
<chroot> và sshd bật lên chưa
<chroot> :)
<chroot> ma coi network có ip chưa
<chroot> =))
<Tux|Windoof> debian có bật iptables mặc định đâu
<Tux|Windoof> chưa cài hoặc chưa start sshd thôi
<chroot> ah
<chroot> Debian khác Centos không bật iptables
<chroot> :D
<Coca> uh
<Coca> không thấy iptables
<Coca> Tux Æ¡i
<_Tux_> wth?
<Coca> giúp tớ cái vụ này cái
 * _Tux_ ếu biết vụ gì
<vubuntor107> ai giúp tớ cách SSH vào debian với
<Coca> ai giúp tớ vụ connect SSH vào debian với
<_Tux_> .g how to connect ssh to debian
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ssh.htm
<iSupyBot> Title: SSH Configuration and Troubleshooting in Debian (at www.debianhelp.co.uk)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-09
<kid__> móa
<kid__> con bb mình time chậm 7 phút , lastpass nó cũng ý kiến
<kid__> ngon
<vubuntor283> minh muon ssh vao debian server cua minh ai chi gium minh voi
<C4NoC> ssh root@abc
<vubuntor741> tại sao minh không xem được trang 24h, nó không hiện các ảnh
<vubuntor741> mình dung ubunt 12.04 với trình duyệt Frìeox và cả  chome cung không được
<n0bawk> hmm
<vubuntor708> hi
<vubuntor708> em co mot cau hoi mong cac anh tra loi giupp
<vubuntor708> hi
<vubuntor708> Gặp lỗi khi xử lý:  libqtgui4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vubuntor708> gio em cai skype xong ko dung dk sau do go ra cai lai ma ko cai dk nua em dung trung tam phan mem ubuntu de cai
<kid__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131858/unmet-dependency-on-12-04-after-installing-skype-cannot-install-any-package
<iSupyBot> Title: dependencies - Unmet Dependency on 12.04 after installing skype - cannot install any package - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<kid__> có giống như này không bạn
<vubuntor708> dung roi day a
<vubuntor708> minh dung tieng viet nhu ve co ban la no thong bao khong the cai dat bat cu phan mem nao ca
<vubuntor708> iện không thể cài đặt hay gỡ bỏ bất kỳ phần mềm nào. Vui lòng dùng trình quản lý gói "Synaptic" hoặc chạy lệnh "sudo apt-get install -f" trong cửa sổ lệnh để sửa lỗi này trước tiên.
<kid__> đó
<kid__> tắt Ubuntu Software Center đi
<kid__> rồi gõ
<vubuntor708> ?
<kid__> đang bật USC đúng không?
<vubuntor708> ko e tat roi
<kid__> thế gõ lệnh kia mà vẫn không được hả?
<vubuntor708> ko a ặp lỗi khi xử lý:  libqtgui4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) van@van-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f Đang đọc các danh sách gói...... Xong Đang xây dụng cây cách phụ thuộc...        Đang đọc thông tin tình trạng... Xong Theo đây có những gói sẽ bị GỠ BỎ :   libqtgui4 0 đã nâng cấp, 0 mới được cài đặt, 1 cần gỡ bỏ, và 188 chưa đ
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor708> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) van@van-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<kid__> !paste | vubuntor708
<ubot2> vubuntor708: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor708> ?
<kid__> paste cái nội dung mã lên kia
<vubuntor708> sao ha a
<kid__> paste nội dung lỗi lên kia
<vubuntor708> paste vao trang ay ha
<kid__> ừ
<vubuntor792> Chào mọi người, mình có một vấn đề cần trợ giúp, hy vọng không làm phiền các bạn!
<vubuntor792> mình đang sử dụng u10.04 thỉnh thoảng màn hình bị giật giống như bị xướt (khoảng chưa đến 1s), mình vào xem ở phần hardware driver thì không thấy hiển thị bất kỳ driver nào đã cài đặt hay đề nghị active cả
<C4NoC>  vga gì?
<vubuntor792> mình không nhớ rõ lắm, nhưng là onboard
<vubuntor792> http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2010/Acer/Aspire/Aspire4736/Aspire4736sp2.shtml
<iSupyBot> Title: Acer Support: Acer Aspire 4736 Notebook Series Specifications (at support.acer.com)
<vubuntor792> thông tin laptop mình đây
<kid__> đang chạy flash thì bị hay cứ bình thường là bị vậy?
<vubuntor792> cứ bình thường là bị bạn à
<vubuntor792> không có chu kỳ, mà chỉ thỉnh thoảng
<vubuntor792> thường bị ở phần phía dưới màn hình
<kid__> ca này đưa lên tuyến trên
 * kid__ chịu
<vubuntor792> ok, thank sự giúp đỡ của các bạn
<vubuntor591> cho em giúp đỡ về vấn đề wifi trên ubuntu 10.04 với ạ
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor591> là thế này
<vubuntor591> mạng dây vẫn bình thường
<vubuntor591> còn Wifi thì ko hoạt động
<Stanley00> và...?
<vubuntor591> Wireless Networks - device not ready
<vubuntor591> cái laptop của e ko bắt đc wifi
<vubuntor591> kiểu như nó ko có driver cho wifi
<Stanley00> vubuntor591: bạn mới cài Ubuntu à?
<vubuntor591> vâng
<vubuntor591> newbie mới tập tành sài
<Stanley00> sao không dùng 12.04 hoặc 12.10?
<vubuntor591> 12.04 , 12.10 sài ko mượt
<vubuntor591> với lại ko boot ra USB đc
<Stanley00> cấu hình máy bạn như thế nào?
<heroandtn3> con máy của mình cài Ubuntu 10.04 còn ko nhận được mạng dây
<heroandtn3> cài 12.04 vào thì nhận được
<vubuntor591> đúng là bản 12 nó nhận hết
<vubuntor591> nhưng sài ko nhanh = 10.04
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: 2 năm rồi, linux 2 năm khác nhau xa lắm
<vubuntor591> vs lại
<vubuntor591> thử mọi cách
<vubuntor591> mà ko thể nào boot đc từ usb
<vubuntor591> toàn chạy wubi
<vubuntor591> bản 10.04 lại boot usb đc
 * Tux|Windoof bản nào cũng boot được
<vubuntor591> vậy cái vụ wifi trên 10.04 ko sửa đc ah ?
 * Stanley00 quit... nhường chỗ cho bạn vubuntor591 *chat chit*...
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor591: lỗi đâu mà sửa
<Tux|Windoof> cho xin tên con card wifi phát
<Tux|Windoof> mà dùng bản mới đi cho nó support phần cứng tốt
<Tux|Windoof> sao phải xoắn
<vubuntor591> haiz
<vubuntor591> sài bản mới thấy k hợp
<vubuntor591> nên quay về bản củ
<vubuntor591> đang phê thi bị cái vụ wifi này
<vubuntor591> cho minh xin ten phần mêm
<vubuntor591> để boot 12.04 ra usb
<Tux|Windoof> unetbootin
<Tux|Windoof> hoặc cái công cụ của Ubuntu sẵn có cũng được
<vubuntor591> cai này mình thử 5-6 lần r
<vubuntor591> ko đc
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor591: không được như nào
<Tux|Windoof> nói rõ ra
<vubuntor591> boot xong
<vubuntor591> khởi động lại
<vubuntor591> chọn boot từ usb
<vubuntor591> thì màn hình đen thui
<vubuntor591> ko có gì xảy ra
<vubuntor591> mới up lại cái driver, để reset lại xem có wifi k đã
<vubuntor065> oke
<vubuntor065> đã fix đc wifi ^_^
<vubuntor065> thank vì sự nhiệt tình của mấy anh
<vubuntor123> Chào các bạn, menu grub của mình dùng update-grub thì có thấy windows nhưng khi khởi động lại thì không thấy mục chọn windows
<vubuntor123> không biết có phải do bị  lỗi file grub.confg k
<heroandtn3> bạn thử paste nội dung file /boot/grub/grub.cfg lên paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link lại đây xem
<vubuntor123> đợi mình tí
<vubuntor123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344980/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344982/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<heroandtn3> bạn sửa dòng 70 thành
<heroandtn3> menuentry "Windows Recovery Environment (loader)" {
<heroandtn3> rồi reboot lại xem
<n0bawk> ko nên sửa trực tiếp file này
<n0bawk> có thể máy bạn đã disable tạo boot loader cho grub trong /etc/default rồi
<n0bawk> vào đấy mà enable lại
<vubuntor123> enable như thế nào vậy n0bawk, .... heroandtn3: để mình thử xem
<n0bawk> sudo update-grub
<n0bawk> nó váo gì?
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor123
<ubot2> vubuntor123: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344997/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor123> lúc found Found Windows Recovery Environment bị chậm hơn bình thường một chút
<vubuntor123> mình out ra thử cách của heroandtn3...
<vubuntor463> :D... mình làm được rồi, cảm ơn heroandtn3 và n0bawk đã giúp đỡ
<vubuntor415> chào các anh, em cài slingshot laucher nhưng nó bị lỗi khi em add PPA, mấy anh xem lỗi này là gì giùm em vs ạ
<vubuntor415> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmp35EJoZ/pubring.gpg' created gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" not a key ID: skipping recv failed
<vubuntor415> nó báo lỗi đó khi em add PPA :(
<heroandtn3> em dùng bootchart nó ra cái ảnh này: http://upload.goctamhon.org/images/846ubuntu_precise_2012110.png
<heroandtn3> các bác xem cho em với cấu hình máy như vậy mà boot mất hơn 1 phút thì có chậm quá ko và em nên làm gì để nó khởi động nhanh hơn :
<CoconutCrab> coi như đi đường gặp nhầm đèn đỏ 1 phút đi
<heroandtn3> CoconutCrab: chờ 1 lúc thì cũng ko sao nhưng em nghĩ dù sao boot nhanh vẫn thích hơn
<vubuntor415> anh nào giúp em cài cái PPA của slingshot laucher ở trên với
<vubuntor415> :(
<CoconutCrab> ngày boot mất mấy lần
<CoconutCrab> thời gian nghiên cứu nó boot nhanh làm việc khác đi
<vubuntor415> anh CoconutCrab ơi, anh có thể xem giùm em lỗi của cái slingshot laucher dc ko anh?
<CoconutCrab> hem bít nha
 * CoconutCrab chưa nghịch
<vubuntor415> :( không em chỉ hỏi lỗi khi add PPA là gì thui ^^^ link trang chu nó đây :)
<vubuntor415> "http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/install-slingshot-launcher-mac-os-style.html"
<vubuntor415> em add PPA nó báo lỗi :( trả hỉu sao
<vubuntor415> à với cả em hỏi thêm 1 điều nưa theme Emerald có còn dùng dc trên bản 12.04.1 nữa ko :D
<heroandtn3> .g gpg: keyring `/tmp/ not a key ID: skipping recv failed
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/213310
<iSupyBot> Title: Question #213310 : Questions : Launchpad itself (at answers.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor415> ok em cảm ơn ,chắc PPA có vấn đề :D
<hongphuc> có cách nào cài firmware cho iphone bên ubuntu ko mọi người
<hongphuc> @@
<n0bawk> iphone xịn quá, dùng ubuntu cài firmware ko đc :))
 * n0bawk thôi ko nói nhảm nữa, đi ngủ phát
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> hongphuc hás left the game
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-10
<vubuntor803> xin hoi phần mềm wireshark có bắt gói tin trên wifi dc ko?
<vubuntor886> tài liệu để cài ubuntu trên laptop
<Stanley00> vubuntor803: bắt bình thường
<vubuntor803> máy mình  cài wireshark rồi nhưng sao vào chọn card mạng thì ko thấy card wifi mà mình đang sài wifi, có cài thêm gói gì ko vậy?
<Stanley00> lần sau nên hỏi câu này ngay từ đầu luôn nha bạn@@
<Stanley00> chạy "gksu wireshark" á
<vubuntor803> oh
<vubuntor803> thank ban nhieu
<Stanley00> không có chi, nhưng bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt trong này nhá
<vubuntor696> Mình cài samba bị lỗi này: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: upstart-job but it is a virtual package
<vubuntor696> Mong giúp đõ
<Stanley00> vubuntor696: sudo apt-get update rồi cài lại, không được thì đổi sang main repo rồi cài lại
<vubuntor696> rồi xong, Package samba isn't available
<vubuntor696> mình chọn main servẻ
<vubuntor696> main server
<Stanley00> chạy apt-get update chưa?
<vubuntor696> rồi
<Stanley00> bạn chạy lại sudo apt-get update rồi đưa output nó lên đây theo như ubot2 nói này
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor898> mình cài samba rùi, sao mà chia sẽ với win z mấy bạn?
<Stanley00> vubuntor898: vấn đề này thì mình không biết... google đi bạn
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu samba share file for window
<iPhenny> Stanley00: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Samba File Server (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor898> hic, ubuntu gắn liền vs tiếng anh r
<Stanley00> vubuntor898: bạn không đọc tiếng anh được à?
<vubuntor898> để từ từ mình mò :))
<vubuntor898> mình làm theo cái đó rùi, sao nữa z bạn
<Stanley00> sao là sao bạn?
<Stanley00> thế cái đó làm gì?
<vubuntor898> cái mà cấu hình samba ak
<vubuntor898> Đến cúi nó bảo khởi động lại samba rồi ko nói gì nữa sao mình biết!
<Stanley00> mình biết, bạn có biết cái link đó nó làm gì không thế? hay là làm theo tới bước cuối rồi cũng chẳng biết là đang làm cái gi?
<vubuntor898> đúng rồi, làm theo từng bước nhưng ko biết từng lệnh để làm gì
<Stanley00> @@
<Stanley00> thế mà vẫn dám gõ lệnh vào?
<Stanley00> chuyện gì xảy ra nếu nó là lệnh phá hủy toàn hệ thống..,, hay kích hoạt đầu hạt nhân ở chỗ nào đó thì sao? @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor898: bạn có đọc câu này không? "From a Windows client you should now be able to browse to the Ubuntu file server and see the shared directory. To check that everything is working try creating a directory from Windows.
<Stanley00> "
<vubuntor898> mình vô network của win thì đâu có thấy máy Ubuntu của mình
<Stanley00> cùng WORKGROUP không?
<Stanley00> hay là để qorkgroup bên ubuntu là EXAMPLE luôn vậy?
<vubuntor898> OMG :))
<Stanley00> thiệt hả? @@
<vubuntor898> hj EXAMBLE
<vubuntor898> EXAMPLE
<vubuntor898> Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of    workgroup = WORKGROUP
<vubuntor898> đúng chưa bác
<vubuntor898> bên win mình đánh ip của U là vào đc đúng ko?
<Stanley00> hên xui à, /me có nhớ tên workgroup bên win đâu :(
<n0bawk> để là cái gì cũng đc
<n0bawk> thấy hết mà?
<n0bawk> bật cái net bios name gì gì đó lên
<vubuntor898> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/sda6/HUYEN as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own. 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"  	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<vubuntor898> Bạn ơi, nó báo lỗi z đó
<Stanley00> đọc dùm mình xem lỗi nó báo gì nào...
<vubuntor898> mình tìm trong phần global rồi, có thấy usershare owner only đâu mà sửa thành false
<Stanley00> *ADD* chứ không phải *EDIT* @@
<vubuntor898> èo
 * Stanley00 lại sợ các siu nhân rồi...
<vubuntor898> :)
<vubuntor898> usershare owner only = false, z đúng ko bác
<Stanley00> thật sự là /me không biết
<vubuntor898> z thôi, mò típ
<vubuntor926> xin chào, tôi không thể đăng ký tài khoản tại ubuntu-vn, trang đăng ký báo là địa chỉ email đã sử dụng. Tuy nhiên khi vào trang lấy lại mật khẩu thì được báo là không tìm thấy địa chỉ email trong hệ thống! Địa chỉ email của tôi: caominhtuvn@gmail.com. Xin cảm ơn.
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: xu+? ly' kia` :3
 * _Tux_ hem biết, không có quyền can thiệp hệ thống
<_Tux_> mail thì nó có gửi được đâu, cả năm nay rồi
<CoconutCrab> lol......
<vubuntor926> Tôi có cách nào lấy lại tài khoản cũ không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor926: tài khoản cũ của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor926> mình quên mất username rồi, chỉ có địa chỉ mail: caominhtuvn@gmail.com
<CoconutCrab> :)
 * _Tux_ quên password admin rồi
<CoconutCrab> :)
<vubuntor926> vậy là bó tay à?
<Stanley00> thôi vậy kiếm cái mail khác đăng ký mới cho rồi
<Stanley00> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor926: bác đăng kí lâu chưa?
 * _Tux_ ít vào admincp của 4rum =))
<chroot> =))
<vubuntor926> _Tux_: mình đăng ký cũng lâu rồi, sau đó không vào diễn đàn nên không nhớ
<_Tux_> vubuntor926: đợi chút, mình gửi mật khẩu mới cho
<CoconutCrab> reboot ca'i
<_Tux_> vubuntor926: Done
<vubuntor926> _Tux_: password mới là gì, bạn gửi mail cho mình hay sao, mình check mail chưa thấy?
<vubuntor926> Mình mới thấy mail rồi. Cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor926> MÌnh quên mất tên thành viên rồi nên vẫn chưa đăng nhập được, bạn giúp mình với!
<vubuntor926> _Tux_: mình có việc phải đi rồi, nhờ bạn gửi mail cho mình nhé. Cám ơn bạn nhiều!
<_Tux_> vubuntor926: tcm
<vubuntor926> Mình đăng nhập được rồi. Cám ơn và chúc tất cả các bạn sức khỏe!
<vubuntor461> cho minh hoi ti
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-11
<vubuntor324> sao e ko thể vào ổ đĩa của mình sao khi unmount bằng storage manager
<vubuntor798> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor324> Nó báo lỗi Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda6 on /media/sda6
<vubuntor324> nhưng khi mount bằng storage manager thì lại ko copy, cut đuọc
<Stanley00> vubuntor324: lấy cái stro. manager gì đó mount lại đi, không được thì reboot rồi mount bằng nautilus thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor324: reboot đi và đừng có đụng tới cái stor đó nữa
<heroandtn3> !ask | vubuntor798
<ubot2> vubuntor798: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor324> vâng.
<vubuntor798> ah
<vubuntor798> là thế này
<vubuntor798> cái thanh Panel
<vubuntor798> khi mình mở bất cứ ứng dụng gì
<vubuntor798> thì trên đó nó hiện
<vubuntor798> file, menu, edit, view
<vubuntor798> hôm qua bấm nhầm cái gì đầy
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: cố gắng viết hết trong một dòng thôi bạn, nhìn thế này ngứa quá
<vubuntor798> nên bây h` mấy cái File, Menu, Edit nó năm tròng ứng dụng luôn, ko nằm trên Panel nữa
<Stanley00> e hèm... "bấm nhầm cái gì đấy"... @@ Bạn dùng ubuntu bản mấy thế?
<vubuntor798> mình đang sài ubuntu 10.04
<Stanley00> 10.04 làm gì có global menu ta? @@
<vubuntor798> mình ko biết nữa, mò từ tối qua đến h` ko ra
<vubuntor798> có cần teamview ko ?
 * Stanley00 không hứng thú lắm... heroandtn3 vào giúp đi :D
<heroandtn3> Stanley00: em có dùng unity đâu mà biết :(
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: ubuntu 10.04 á :D
<heroandtn3> bạn tìm cái MyUnity xem
<heroandtn3> trong đó có tùy chọn
<heroandtn3> ơ thế ko phải là Unity à
<vubuntor798> app ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: chạy 2 lệnh này xem "apt-cache search  gnome-globalmenu" và "dpkg -l  gnome-globalmenu"
<vubuntor798> levine@KaniLevine:~$ apt-cache search  gnome-globalmenu gnome-globalmenu - GNOME panel applet of Global Menu (transitional Package) gnome-globalmenu-common - Datafiles for Global Menu levine@KaniLevine:~$ dpkg -l  gnome-globalmenu Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name         
<heroandtn3> !paste | vubuntor798
<ubot2> vubuntor798: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Stanley00> e hèm... mất hứng thú luôn rồi. "sudo apt-get install gnome-globalmenu". Done. Next!
<vubuntor798> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349610/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: chuột phải lên cái "pannel" chọn add hay gì gì đó đại loại thế, kiếm cái global menu mà add vào
<vubuntor798> đc r ạ. em cảm ơn mấy bác
<heroandtn3> Æ¡
<heroandtn3> .g gnome-globalmenu
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<iSupyBot> Title: gnome2-globalmenu - Global Menu Bar for GNOME - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<heroandtn3> Stanley00: gnome có vụ này à anh, thế mà em tưởng unity mới có
<heroandtn3> :d
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: uhm, hồi đó anh cũng ham hố lắm... hình như xfce cũng có một cái :D
<heroandtn3> em thì ko thích cái đó
<vubuntor022> các anh cho em hỏi: Em cài xong netbean trong ubuntu nhưng lại không có c++. Em vào trong plugin để thêm thì không có mục c++ để cài.
<vubuntor022> các anh chỉ giúp e với
<heroandtn3> . install c++ plugin for netbeans
<heroandtn3> .g install c++ plugin for netbeans
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://netbeans.org/community/releases/60/cpp-setup-instructions.html
<ubot2> iPhenny: Error: netbeans.org bug 60 not found
<iSupyBot> Title: Installing and Configuring C/C++ Support - NetBeans IDE 6.0 Tutorial (at netbeans.org)
<vubuntor022> hình như e cài thiếu gói gì hay sao ấy. tìm mãi không thấy ô c++ đâu để tích vào
<heroandtn3> bạn đã cài netbeans như thế nào?
<heroandtn3> nếu cài từ kho phần mềm thì nên gỡ ra rồi lên trang chủ download bản mới nhất về cài
<vubuntor022> thế ạk
<vubuntor022> e lại cài từ kho phần mềm có sẵn
<heroandtn3> bản trên kho phần mềm khá cũ so với bản mới nhất
<heroandtn3> thậm chí trước mình cài từ kho phần mềm về ko hiểu sao lại lỗi phần kéo thả
<heroandtn3> tải trên trang chủ về cài thì lại chạy ngon lành
<vubuntor022> anh cho e xin địa chỉ tải được không ạk
<vubuntor022> e gỡ bản cũ rồi
<heroandtn3> http://netbeans.org
<iSupyBot> Title: Welcome to NetBeans (at netbeans.org)
<heroandtn3> nếu chỉ lập trình C++ thì download bản C/C++
<heroandtn3> nếu cả Java thì download bản All
<vubuntor022> down về cái bản đó là được ạk, có cần cài thêm gói j nữa ko ạk
<vubuntor022> vâng
<vubuntor022> e đang down bản all
<vubuntor022> e mới down netbean về
<vubuntor022> các anh có thể chỉ e cài được không ạk
<heroandtn3> click đúp vào nó và chạy thôi
<vubuntor022> dạ em quên. E cài trên ubuntu, em lưu ở destop
<vubuntor022> e thấy nó không giống với windows
<CoconutCrab> nhà này lắm trẻ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-04
<vubuntor668> có bạn nào xin giúp mình 1 chút về cài vga nvidia 6200 với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cài là sao?
<C4NoC> 6200 đời nào?
<vubuntor668> 6200 LE nvidia
<vubuntor668> 12.04 nó ko nhận
<vubuntor668> mình cài qua addtionals drivers hay từ terminal cũng nhận ko đúng
<vubuntor668> hay là bản 12.04 này nó ko hỗ trợ dòng vga thấp nữa hả bạn
<C4NoC> chắc vậy
<C4NoC> 6200 từ cái đời nào rồi
<vubuntor668> vậy phải cài bản ubuntu nào vậy
<C4NoC> :-/
<Stanley00> nếu cũ rồi thì chắc nhân hỗ trợ luôn rồi chứ nhỉ.
<C4NoC> bản nào chả thế
<C4NoC> Stanley00: ờ, thì opensource driver chắc hỗ trợ
<C4NoC> còn closed thì hem biết
<C4NoC> vubuntor668: đi mua vga mới :v
<vubuntor668> trời
<vubuntor668> hem có xiền mua cái vga mới đâu xếp ui
<C4NoC> thế thì tự nó nhận vga
<C4NoC> cài cắm làm cái gì nữa :v
<vubuntor668> nó tự nhận nhưng mà ko có chính xác
<vubuntor668> bật unity 3d đâu dc đâu
<vubuntor668> mấy cái video cũng thấy chậm
<vubuntor668> forum ubuntu-vn.org không cho đăng kí nữa hả bạn
<vubuntor668> sao đăng kí nó báo lỗi bảng mã
<vubuntor820> alo
<vubuntor820> co ai onl ko
<vubuntor820> cho em hoi ty
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> cóa ai hết
<vubuntor820> nan vai
<n0bawk> ờ công nhận nản
<Stanley00> chà, sao nản thế? =))
<_Tux_> http://genk.vn/di-dong/vua-ve-viet-nam-smartphone-gia-re-nexus-5-da-co-gia-tren-troi-2013110414455917.chn
<_Tux_> Má
<_Tux_> đắt quá
<Stanley00> tương đương giá Nexus 4 mà :(
<C4NoC> haiz
<C4NoC> mềnh chờ ai xách moto X về thôi
<C4NoC> ồ
<C4NoC> sắp có bão vào sg
<C4NoC> http://www.khituongvietnam.gov.vn/web/Upload/Storm_Image/2013/11/4/2013110409.gif
<C4NoC> sặc nhầm chuồng
<vubuntor013> Mình đang dùng windows 8 vào muốn cài thêm ubuntu để dual boot không biết phải làm thế nào?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-05
<vubuntor080> 22
<n0bawk> 33
<vubuntor080> em không nhận wifi được :(
<n0bawk> ko nhận đc wifi thì bảo cho nó nhận
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<n0bawk> nếu có xài song song với windows thì thử tắt cái power management của win đi
<vubuntor080> tắt như thế nào ạ?
 * EwwCrab dòm dòm dxta 
<Stanley00> dxta_: sn mới vào à?
<dxta_> uh
 * EwwCrab dòm dòm dxta 
<dxta> EwwCrab
 * EwwCrab quay mặt đi
 * EwwCrab đoán
<EwwCrab> sinh viên năm 3 hoặc năm 4, ngồi ở thư viện điện tử
<EwwCrab> chắc đang ngâm gì đó liên quan đến LAMP :3
<dxta> wrong
<EwwCrab> :'3
 * EwwCrab xấu hổ quay mặt đi
 * C4NoC tát mặt EwwCrab 
<C4NoC> đoán bừa đoán bậy
<EwwCrab> :'3
<C4NoC> dxta: giới thiệu tí cho EwwCrab quê đi bạn
 * EwwCrab xin lỗi dxta mà
<dxta> :v
<dxta> lúc đầu tg đúng
<EwwCrab> okay
<EwwCrab> thôi qua màn giới thiệu
<EwwCrab> huehuehue
 * EwwCrab thầy bói mù mà
<dxta> @EwwCrab chắc BKer rồi :))
 * EwwCrab 17 tuổi, học trường làng
<C4NoC> sao qua màn giới thiệu?
<C4NoC> dxta: sao biết EwwCrab BK?
<VHNgoc> 3:
<dxta> thư viện điện tử :v
<C4NoC> :-/
<VHNgoc> trường xịn có khác
<C4NoC> là thư dziện nào?
<EwwCrab> ;3
<EwwCrab> dxta: thế đúng được bao vế?
<dxta> ngồi thư viện :))
<EwwCrab> okay
<dxta> cơ mà ko biết LAMP là cái j =))
<EwwCrab> linux, apache, mysql, php
<dxta> có đồng chí nào cho mình tí ý tưởng về software programming for rtos
<EwwCrab> do robot stuff
<EwwCrab> talk about real time
<EwwCrab> huehuehue
<EwwCrab> không thích robot thì làm quadrotor
<EwwCrab> aggressive maneuver
<EwwCrab> ;3
<dxta> bài tập lớn 4 tuần thôi mà :v
<EwwCrab> message parsing & passing
<EwwCrab> latency < 5 ms
<C4NoC> :3
<EwwCrab> sau gắn vô máy bay chiến đấu
<EwwCrab> bay vi ve
<EwwCrab> vo ve*
 * EwwCrab bay vo ve
<VHNgoc> toàn superman stuff :3
 * EwwCrab đậu lên đầu VHNgoc 
<VHNgoc> ý EwwCrab chê não mình phẳng :3
 * VHNgoc khóc tu tu
 * EwwCrab trượt chân ngã xuống đất chết
<vubuntor366> cài đặt mạng lan cho ubuntu như thế nào vậy?
<Stanley00> vubuntor366: như window ấy hả? dùng samba đi
<vubuntor366> vì e đây là lần đâu tiên dùng ubuntu nên ko biết j nhiều
<vubuntor366> mấy a cho e cái huớng dẩn bằng hình ảnh đk ko
<Stanley00> tốt nhất là search google đi bạn, chứ chỉ cụ thể thì chịu thôi.
<vubuntor617> t4te
<vubuntor617> có ai ko cho mình hỏi chút
<SinfulCrab> ?
<vubuntor617> mình muốn cài open source IMS trên ubuntu 13 nhưng đến đoạn cài java thì java sun ko hỡ trợ nữa rồi
<vubuntor617> có cách nào để cài đc ko ai biết chỉ mình với
<SinfulCrab> IMS là cái gì ta?
<SinfulCrab> bạn cần Java mấy?
<vubuntor617> mình cần cài java SUN 6
<SinfulCrab> bạn cứ cài java 7 xem
<vubuntor617> đã cài thử nhưng fail bạn a, bạn đã cài thành công open source ims lần nào chưa
<SinfulCrab> chửa bao giờ nghe thấy tên
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-07
<vubuntor089> http://upanh.phimnhanh.net/viewer.php?file=0204_123_qat6.jpg
<vubuntor089> mình mới cài đặt lần đầu không biết lỗi này là sao mong mọi người giúp đỡ mình tải bản 13.10 amd64bit
<SinfulCrab> http://www.heise.de/hardware-hacks/meldung/Erster-Coffein-Hackathon-in-Berlin-1938451.html
<SinfulCrab> lulz
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-08
<vubuntor885> anh cho em hoi thac mac nay nha anh
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor885> em co cai usb thu wifi cua hang Belkin N150 ma ko ho tro driver ubuntu
<vubuntor885> nhin thay song wifi ma ko conect duoc anh
<CoconutCrab> hmm, nếu thấy sóng tức là nó có driver rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: ifconfig -a
<_Tux_> xem có devices chưa nào
<vubuntor885> devices nhan day du het anh
<n0bawk> thế chắc là có driver rồi :)
<vubuntor885> la sao anh
<vubuntor885> nhung trang chu cua belkin thi ko ho tro ubuntu anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: nó bảo không support
<_Tux_> không có nghĩa là nó không support thật
<vubuntor885> vay la sao anh
<vubuntor885> vay anh cho em hoi nhung thiet bi thu wifi ho tro ubuntu nha anh
<vubuntor885> tp-link co ho tro ubuntu ko anh
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor885> lau vay anh
<n0bawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815&highlight=Belkin+F7D1101
<n0bawk> vubuntor885: cái này cho bạn
<n0bawk> có lão chạy đc
<n0bawk> nhưng cũng phải tốn tí công setup
<n0bawk> còn bọn nó ko official support là bình thường :P
<n0bawk> http://www.novakeith.net/2012/09/20/how-to-enable-belkin-n150-f7d1101-on-ubuntu-linux/
<vubuntor871> cam on anh nhieu de em lam thu
<vubuntor574> Em chào các anh chị. Ac cho e hỏi: làm sao để gỡ bỏ chrome trên ubuntu ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-09
<vubuntor175> minh khong vao duoc phan dang ky cua dien dan mong cac ban xem lai
 * _Tux_ thấy bot nó post ầm ầm mà
<vubuntor175> minh khong dang ky moi duoc
<vubuntor175> The webpage at http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/ucp.php?mode=register might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
<_Tux_> vubuntor175: sắp đóng cửa diễn đàn
<_Tux_> chuyển sang dạng QA rồi
<vubuntor463> ai cho thoi gian chi em cach cai ubuntu voi
<vubuntor463> em cai tren may ao thi duoc
<vubuntor463> nhung tren may tthat thi toan bi loi
<vubuntor112> ai xem ho em cai loi nay la gi
<vubuntor112> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg12/lehuyhoang/IMG_0170.jpg
<_Tux_> vubuntor112: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=timeout+killing+%2Fsbin%2Fblkid&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<vubuntor112> co the noi cu the duoc khong xem nhung khong thay ghi ro rang cach giai quyet
<_Tux_> vubuntor112: bạn đọc kĩ
<_Tux_> thấy nguyên nhân
<_Tux_> sẽ thấy cách giải quyết
<vubuntor112> xem thì một số ý kiến là do ổ cứng bị lỗi
<_Tux_> vubuntor112: trong trang kết quả đầu
<_Tux_> có cách giải quyết và nguyên nhân luôn
<vubuntor112> không phải mình muốn ăn sẵn nhưng cái này mình mới tiếp xúc nó còn khá mới mong bạn chỉ kỹ hơn
<vubuntor112> mình mất công 2 ngày nay rồi mà không cài được
<_Tux_> vubuntor112: check cái usb
<_Tux_> hoặc cái ổ cứng đi
<_Tux_> dùng ubuntu 13.10 hay 12.04?
<vubuntor463> mình thử cả usb và đĩa ,  dùng ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<_Tux_> wtf
<_Tux_> vubuntor112: là vubuntor463 ?
<vubuntor463> chác nó đổi tên
<vubuntor463> mình không biết kênh irc
 * _Tux_ bò đi coi phim
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-10
<vubuntor399> alo
<vubuntor399> ad cho em hoi fat'
<vubuntor399> ad oi
<vubuntor399> cho em hoi
<vubuntor399> em cai ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor399> nhung khi cai xong lai khong nhan card mang. la sao ha anh?
<vubuntor893> AD oi cho em hoi con dell vostro 5560 của em sao cài xong ubuntu 12.04 thì không nhận card rời Geforce
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài 13.10 xem?
<CoconutCrab> mà tốt hơn nên tắt card nvidia đi khi dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor893> anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor893> binh thuong neu xai win dow thi co bien dich ip lai de vao mang
<vubuntor893> nhung gio em xoa windows va cai lai ubuntu
<vubuntor893> no khong nhan card mang
<vubuntor893> v thi khong biet co fai la do chua bien dich ip hay k?
<CoconutCrab> biên dịch IP là cái gì...
<CoconutCrab> bạn có biết card mạng của mình là gì không?
<vubuntor893> ah
<vubuntor893> y em la cai dat ip tinh ak
<vubuntor893> con ten card mang thi doi e 1 ti e coi roi gui
<CoconutClod> cài đặt IP tĩnh được, tất nhiên
<CoconutClod> nói chung thì
<CoconutClod> bạn nên cài 13.10
<CoconutClod> hỗ trợ phần cứng sẽ tốt hơn là 12.04
<vubuntor049> hello
<vubuntor049> cho t hỏi chút sao giờ k đăng ký đc vào forum nữa vậy?
<vubuntor572> co ai cho em hoi la tai sao em cai ubuntu thi khong the ket noi mang day dc ak?
<vubuntor572> nhung van co the vao wifi
<vubuntor588> co ai khong? giup e voi
<vubuntor588> em cai ubuntu xong k the ket noi mang day dc
<vubuntor588> nhung wifi thi van ket noi dc
<vubuntor588> co ai co the giup em k?
<vubuntor588> co ai giup em khong?
<vubuntor706> co ai giup e voi
<vubuntor706> please!!!!!!!!!!1111
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor706> minh cai dat ubuntu ban 13.01
<vubuntor706> ket noi mang day thi k dc
<vubuntor706> nhung wifi thi van ok
<Stanley00> thế card loại gì?
<vubuntor706> da doi e ti
<vubuntor706> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 5c:f9:dd:64:9a:41             inet6 addr: fe80::5ef9:ddff:fe64:9a41/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:16
<vubuntor706> co fai y anh la cai nay k a.
<Stanley00> tên card ấy bạn, dùng lệnh lspci -k ấy
<vubuntor706> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 05e8 	Kernel driver in use: alx
<vubuntor706> co fai cai nay khong a.
<Stanley00> hmm, qualcomm à? trong addition driver có hiện cần cài driver nào không bạn.
<vubuntor706> da em khong hieu
<vubuntor706> anh co the noi ro hon khong ak
<vubuntor706> tai em lan dau xai ubuntu
<Stanley00> bạn mở software source, mở tab addition driver ấy.
<vubuntor706> anh doi em xiu nhe em dag tim
<vubuntor706> anh oi
<vubuntor706> em thay roi
<vubuntor706> trong do khong co driver nao can cai ca
<Stanley00> vubuntor706: no pm
<Stanley00> vubuntor706: không pm
<vubuntor706> da.
<Stanley00> chịu rồi, không thấy thông tin card này.
<vubuntor706> ax
<vubuntor706> v thi em fai lam sao day?
<Stanley00> chắc bạn chịu khó chờ tí đi, có sn nào vào giúp cho
<vubuntor706> da. e cam on anh
<Stanley00> mà lạ nhỉ? theo như search sơ sơ thì cái card này dùng driver alx là đúng rồi mà ta
<Stanley00> bạn có kiểm tra cáp OK chưa vậy?
<vubuntor706> da roi ak
<vubuntor706> thoi de e thu cai cap khac thu xem
<vubuntor706> da van khong duoc anh oi
<vubuntor706> neu cai tren window thi fai chinh ip tinh
<vubuntor706> v thi co can fai chinh tren ubuntu khong anh?
<Stanley00> chắc là phải chỉnh luôn đấy
<vubuntor706> anh biet chinh lam sao khong a.
<vubuntor706> em co search tren mang
<vubuntor706> chi em cach chinh nhung em khong hieu
<vubuntor706> nen khong lam dc
<Stanley00> thế lúc cắm dây mạng, nó có detect được mạng nào không?
<vubuntor706> da co a.
<vubuntor706> no cu chay chay thoi
<vubuntor706> nhung mai khong vao mang dc
<Stanley00> vậy chắc là do ip rồi, giờ nhấp chuột phải vô cái biểu tượng mạng, chọn edit, chọn đến cái mạng của mạng dây, qua tab ipv4, sẽ có mục gán ip
<vubuntor706> da. duoc roi
<vubuntor706> em cam on anh nhe
<vubuntor706> cam on
<vubuntor706> cam on
<Stanley00> :(
<vubuntor706> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-03
<vubuntor800> co ai ko
<vubuntor800> ???
<vubuntor800> toi can ho tro
<vubuntor800> hello
<vubuntor800> ???
<MrTuxHdb`> đéo có ai
<vubuntor800> ax
<vubuntor800> toi can giup
<vubuntor800> hello
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * MrTuxHdb` tát Stanley00 
<vubuntor800> the nay\
<vubuntor800> toi vua cai xong ubuntu 14 hom qua
<vubuntor800> hom nay bat may len thi ko vao dc ubuntu
<vubuntor800> ko biet day la loi gi
<vubuntor800> moi nguoi co the giup ko
<vubuntor800> ???
<vubuntor800> đang định cài lại ubuntu mà ko biết có xảy ra lỗi nữa ko
<Stanley00> thông tin thế này thì chắc thánh mới giúp được thôi =]]
<vubuntor800> thật sự ko biết làm sao
<vubuntor800> hay la thử cài bản ubuntu cũ hơn nhỉ
<vubuntor800> ai biết xin chỉ giáo
<Stanley00> thật ra /me chả hiểu bạn nói cái gì bên trên cả, bạn cài ubuntu, có khởi động lên không? hay qua ngày sau mới khởi động và không lên?
<Stanley00> ubuntu bản mấy? cài máy thật? 32 hay 64 bit? laptop hay desktop?
<vubuntor800> trời ơi
<vubuntor800> ubuntu 14
<vubuntor800> cài trên desktop
<vubuntor800> 32bit
<vubuntor800> cài xong dùng ngon mà
<vubuntor800> hôm nay bật lên thì thôi
<vubuntor800> ko vào đc ubuntu luôn
<vubuntor800> hệt như ko vào đc ưin
<vubuntor800> :(
<Stanley00> *không vào được* là vào được đến mức nào? boot loader? kernel? hay login screen?
<vubuntor800> boot loader
<vubuntor800> nó hiện ra cái bảng chữ
<vubuntor800> nhưng mình ko chỉnh đc
<vubuntor800> vì máy ko nhận keyboard
<vubuntor800> Hmmm
<vubuntor800> ...
<Stanley00> máy không nhận keyboard?
<vubuntor800> ờ ờ
<vubuntor800> ko chỉnh đc luôn
<vubuntor800> restart lại máy
<vubuntor800> thì cứ như vậy
<vubuntor800> chắc phải cài lại quá
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng bôt loader nào?
<Stanley00> *boot*
<vubuntor800> boot tù usb mà
<vubuntor800> truoc dung win 7 xong cai ubuntu bang usb
<Stanley00> sorry, /me đang có việc bận. bạn chờ người khác support nha/
<vubuntor800> OK
<vubuntor800> thank
<vubuntor800> alooo
<vubuntor800> co ai ko\
<Stanley00> à, quên, trước khi quit, /me nhắc bạn một điều, nên dùng tiếng việt có dấu nha bạn.
<vubuntor800> vẫn dùng mà
<vubuntor800> thanks
<vubuntor822> cho minh hoi tai sao minh dung pendrive, co file casper-rw ma moi lan boot thi nhung thay doi ko dc luu lai
<lewtds> chắc ở đây k có ai dùng pendrive đâu
<lewtds> bạn cứ tạo boot usb bằng công cụ bình thường trong ubuntu xem
 * lewtds vẫn làm thế suốt và lưu được thay đổi thoải mái
<vubuntor822> cong cu binh thuong la cong cu gi? minh ko biet
<lewtds> boot vào ubuntu xong tìm usb creator trong dash
<lewtds> "Startup Disk Creator"
<lewtds> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<vubuntor822> ok cam on nhieu :D
<vubuntor822> file iso no yeu cau la file de install ubuntu download tu trang chu phai ko ban
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-04
<vubuntor524> alô
<vubuntor524> có ai ko
<vubuntor524> ???
<n0bawk> ko có
<vubuntor524> tôi boot ubuntu từ usb
<vubuntor524> sao ko đc
<vubuntor524> máy báo boot eroor
<vubuntor524> nghĩa là sao vậy
<vubuntor524> ???
<Stanley00> nghĩa là *lỗi khởi động* :3
<Stanley00> usb hư, iso hư, hoặc ghi sai
<Stanley00> muốn biết thêm thì phải nhờ bạn mô tả lại quá trình bạn đã làm thôi
<vubuntor524> quá trình tôi làm là như sau
<vubuntor524> tải iso ubuntu
<vubuntor524> sau đó tạo bootable usb stick
<vubuntor524> bằng pendrive linux
<vubuntor524> rồi cắm vào pc thôi
<MrTuxHdb`> vubuntor524: dùng unetbootin
<MrTuxHdb`> đừng dùng cái kia
<vubuntor524> ồ
<vubuntor524> vậy hả
<NEETCrab> :3
<vubuntor524> khi chọn distribution thì chọn gì nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb`> chọn file iso thôi
<MrTuxHdb`> mặc kệ các thông số khác
<Stanley00> vubuntor524: click chọn file iso ấy, chọn distribute thì nó sẽ download file mới á
<vubuntor524> tôi tải bản ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor524> nhưng dùng unetbootin lâu thế
<vubuntor524> xong chọn reboot hả các bạn ơi
<Stanley00> vubuntor524: thế bạn không có đọc hdsd trước khi dùng à? :((
<vubuntor171> alô
<vubuntor171> tôi cần giúp
<vubuntor171> ???
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor171> ờ ờ
<vubuntor171> tôi cài ubuntu đến đoạn
<vubuntor171> has at least 4.6 GB available drive space thì nó ko check
<vubuntor171> nên ko ấn Continue đc
<vubuntor171> ko hiểu tại sao luôn
<Stanley00> kết luận, hết ổ cứng, cách fix=>xóa bớt để có dung lượng. over
<vubuntor171> xóa như nào hả bạn
<vubuntor171> format ổ cứng hả
<vubuntor171> hiện tại tôi đang ngoài hàng nét
<vubuntor171> máy ở nhà đang cài dở ubuntu
<vubuntor171> Hm ....
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: bạn phải kiểm tra xem có đủ dung lượng để cài ubuntu không
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: khuyến nghị là phải có 20G
<n0bawk> 4-5G cũng cài được, c hạy được nhưng để dùng thì hơi khó
<vubuntor171> ổ cứng của tôi 160 GB mà
<vubuntor171> nhưng nó ko check để mình ấn contineu
<MrTuxHdb`> thì phải chia HDD ra chứ
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: đấy là ổ cứng của bạn
<vubuntor171> chia thế nào nhỉ
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: phải phân vùng (chia) ổ cứng ra thành các ổ nhỏ
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: rồi phải đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng ko lại nhầm xoá mất hết dữ liệu :D
<vubuntor171> ôi
<vubuntor171> dữ liệu thì có gì đâu
<vubuntor171> bạn có link ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: máy bạn mới mua chưa phân vùng hay cài cái gì hả?
<vubuntor171> ah
<n0bawk> !search cài
<ubot2> Found: install soft, ure, cài ubuntu, run, sc, ibus-unikey, gõ tiếng việt, k3b, fstab, scim-unikey
<n0bawk> !cài ubuntu
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu
<vubuntor171> mới thay ổ cứng
<vubuntor171> máy mới thay ổ cứng
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: bạn đã chia ổ cứng chưa?
<vubuntor171> chả biết chia thế nào
<n0bawk> có thể phải chia + tạo partition table thì ubuntu nó mới đọc được
<n0bawk> vubuntor171: bạn đọc cái link ở trên thử xem
<vubuntor171> à
<vubuntor171> Chạy chương trình GParted bằng cách hhấn tổ hợp phím Alt + F2, sau đó gõ GParted
<vubuntor171> cái này hả
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> đại loại thế
<vubuntor171> thì tôi đọc trên diễn đàn mà
<vubuntor171> nếu ko sợ mất dữ liệu thì phan vùng thế nào nhỉ
<n0bawk> phân vùng như hướng dẫn
<n0bawk> đọc kỹ rồi làm
<n0bawk> ko tự tin thì bạn nên thử trên máy ảotrước khi áp dụng vào máy thật
<vubuntor171> thử trên máy ảo thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor995> hello
<vubuntor995> lại là tôi đây
<vubuntor995> cài ubuntu từ usb toàn bị crash
<vubuntor995> chán quá
<vubuntor995> help me
<vubuntor538> hello
<vubuntor538> help me ???
<vubuntor538> ai biet cach phan vung hard drive ko
<vubuntor538> ???
<vubuntor538> help me
<vubuntor538> toi cai ubuntu tu usb
<vubuntor188> my error : kevin@kevin-K45A:~$ ibus restart Can't connect to IBus.
<vubuntor188> how can i fix it ? thank
<n0bawk> logout then login again?
<vubuntor188> really . i 'll try it ! thank
<vubuntor648> da bat unikey o thanh taskbar ma van khong viet tieng viet duoc ?
<vubuntor648> terminal : kevin@kevin-K45A:~$ ibus restart Can't connect to IBus.
<n0bawk> vubuntor648: nó có hiện cái biểu tượng màu đỏ ko?
<n0bawk> hmmm
<vubuntor648> vua logout may ra
<vubuntor648> van khong duoc
<n0bawk> thế chắc là ko có chạy ibus?
<vubuntor648> lam sao de chay ibus
<n0bawk> đã chạy ibus-daemon chưa?
<vubuntor648> ma j
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy ibus-daemon -d
<vubuntor648> hom truoc chay duoc roi
<vubuntor648> hom nay gap lai van de nay nua
<vubuntor648> được rồi
<n0bawk> thì nó ko connect đc đến ibus kìa
<vubuntor648> thank you !
<vubuntor648> sao vai bữa cái nó bị lõi vậy hoài
<n0bawk> được rồi hả
<vubuntor648> uhm
<n0bawk> vậy là phải cho thằng nào vào process chạy lúc khởi động
<vubuntor648> quên dong lệnh daemon
<vubuntor648>  làm sao để cho ibus chạy process lúc khởi đông ?
<n0bawk> nhét vào start-up application
<n0bawk> thôi bạn google thêm nhé
<vubuntor648> ok. thank for help
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-05
<vubuntor995> alô
<vubuntor995> có ai ko
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor995> tôi cài đặt ubuntu bằng usb
<vubuntor995> đến đoạn phân vùng
<vubuntor995> nhưng ko biết cách làm thế nào
<vubuntor995> bật Gparted lên
<vubuntor995> nó chỉ hiện lên phân vùng của cái usb thì phải
<vubuntor995> ai có thể giúp tôi cách phân vùng để cài đặt thành công ubuntu ko
<vubuntor995> khó qá
<Stanley00> khó? thế bạn có để ý góc trên bên phải gparted có chỗ cho chọn đĩa không? /dev/sda với /dev/sdb?
<vubuntor995> nó chỉ hiện lên /dev/sda
<vubuntor995> FAT32
<Stanley00> không có sdb thật á?
<vubuntor995> ko co luôn
<vubuntor995> ko tạo đc phân vùng mới
<Stanley00> thế bạn mở terminal, chạy lệnh sudo fdisk -l rồi đưa kết quả lên đây xem
<vubuntor995> oh
<vubuntor995> chờ chút nha
<vubuntor880> Stanley oiii
<vubuntor880> lai la toi day
<vubuntor880> ko biet go tieng Viet tren ubuntu
<vubuntor880> aloo
<n0bawk> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<Stanley00> huh, con bot sống lại rồi à? :))
<vubuntor880> aloo
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor880> la toi day
<vubuntor880> bam lenh fdisk -l
<vubuntor880> ko dc
<Stanley00> thế nào là không được?
<vubuntor880> fdisk -l
<vubuntor880> cannot open
<vubuntor880> ah
<vubuntor880> fdisk -l
<vubuntor880> xong an gi nua nhi
<Stanley00> bạn không biết cách chạy một lệnh trong terminal à?
<vubuntor880> ax
<vubuntor880> day la lan dau toi dung ubuntu ma
<vubuntor880> toi an fdisk -l
<vubuntor880> no xuong dong
<Stanley00> vậy chắc để /me hỏi mấy câu cơ bản để xác định cách nói chuyện nha. Bạn học ngành gi? là sinh viên hay học sinh? và vì sao phải dùng ubuntu?
<n0bawk> sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor880> ah
<vubuntor880> ah
<vubuntor880> toi di lam roi
<vubuntor880> cha hoc nghanh gi
<vubuntor880> thay chan dung window thi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor880> co the giup toi ko
<vubuntor880> hien ket qua roi
<vubuntor880> Disk /dev/sda: 2100 MB, 2100822016 bytes 2 heads, 63 sectors/track, 32564 cylinders, total 4103168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x01773299     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          32     4103167     2051568    b  W95 FAT32
<vubuntor880> day
<Stanley00> ổ cứng của bạn dùng gpt à?
<vubuntor880> oh
<vubuntor880> vay co cai ubuntu dc ko
<Stanley00> GPT thì /me không rành, chưa cài với nó bao giờ cả.
<vubuntor880> ax
<vubuntor880> vay thi lam sao phan vung day
<Stanley00> nó có tool bằng commandline, không chắc có tool GUI không nữa, bạn chịu khó chờ chút, để có ai vào giúp, chứ GPT thì /me chịu
<n0bawk> .g install ubuntu + gpt
<vubuntor880> ???
<vubuntor880> la sao
<n0bawk> google :))
<n0bawk> ở đây toàn người nghèo
<n0bawk> nên vẫn đang dùng mbr :D
<vubuntor880> OMG
<vubuntor880> biet the toi cung mua mbr
<vubuntor880> cho no de support
<vubuntor880> Hm ....
<vubuntor880> bay h toi chi muon cai ubuntu duy nhat
<vubuntor880> ko cai song song voi win
<vubuntor880> co cach nao ko ??
<Stanley00> theo kinh nghiệm của /me thì những người than *không thích window*, đòi remove window để cài ubuntu, mặc dù chưa dùng ubuntu bao lâu thì sau vài ngày *ham vui* là cài lại window thôi.
<vubuntor880> ax
<vubuntor880> luc day thi xai may khac
<vubuntor880> mat cong cai di cai lai lam gi
<vubuntor880> Hm ...
<vubuntor880> troi oi
<vubuntor880> kho qua
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-06
<vubuntor352> cho em hoi o tp hcm minh lap trinh c++ o dau?
<CoconutCrab> ở nhà?
<Stanley00> ở trường?
<Stanley00> học chuẩn hơn, trên máy tính =]]
<vubuntor352> ah chi nao biet trung tam nao day C++ tren linux chi jum em voi?
 * CoconutCrab hông biết, tự học
<Stanley00> c++ là c++, linux là linux, 2 cái đó chắc khó có chỗ dạy chung đâu :3
<vubuntor352> cho em hoi tu hoc lap trinh C++ thi ton bao lau ?e dang can hoc gap?
<Stanley00> tùy, từ vài ngày đến hơn 10 năm :3
<Stanley00> mà nghe chữ *cần học gấp* này thì chắc là sắp đến hạn nộp bài tập à? ;3
<CoconutCrab> copy paste cho lẹ
<vubuntor352> da
<vubuntor352> ah chi cho em hoi cai dat fan mem gi tren ubuntu de lap trinh C++
<CoconutCrab> gcc
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: ubuntu còn chia gc với g++ thành 2 package không sn?
<CoconutCrab> dunno
<CoconutCrab> chắc vẫn thế
<vubuntor352> cam on nhung chia se chan thanh cua cac anh chi.Chuc anh chi mot buoi chieu zui ze!!!!!
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
 * MrTuxHdb đi học gấp C++
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: định đi phỏng vấn ở đâu hả anh?
<MrTuxHdb> 15:45  vubuntor352> cho em hoi tu hoc lap trinh C++ thi ton bao lau ?e dang can hoc gap?
<vubuntor601> alo
<vubuntor601> asfd\
<Stanley00> yes?
<MrTuxHdb> mode +m vubuntor601
<oracle95> Alo
<oracle95> Có bác nào onl đó kh:)
<favadi> không
<oracle95> Các bác im ắng qúa :-X
<oracle95> Chào mọi người, cho mình hỏi về flash player
<oracle95> Xem video 1 số trang thì không xem được, nhưng youtube thì xem ngon lành.
<oracle95> Có ai bị lỗi này chưa nhỉ?
<oracle95> Mình đã thử gỡ ra và cài lại mà vẫn không được
<oracle95> Bị trên cả firefox và chromium
<kid__> sudo apt-get update
<kid__> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kid__> gõ 2 lệnh này chưa bạn
<lewtds> youtube nếu mà k bật được flash nó sẽ tự fallback về html5 eh
<oracle95> Vẫn không được.
<oracle95> :'(
<CoconutCrab> :3
<oracle95> Chào mọi người
<MrTuxHdb> mọi người chào
<oracle95> CÓ ai gặp lỗi update không
<oracle95> Mình chọn server tốt nhất để update
<oracle95> Mấy hôm trước update ngon lành, ko báo lỗi
<oracle95> Còn giờ up toàn báo lỗi.
<CoconutCrab> và lỗi là..?
<oracle95> W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org hardy InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<oracle95> W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<oracle95> W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/gutsy/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not found
<oracle95> W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/gutsy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not found
<oracle95> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<oracle95> Giả sử giờ tớ không muốn update cái virtualbox thì phải làm sao
<CoconutCrab> gutsy là từ năm 2007 rồi
<CoconutCrab> bản đấy nó từ đời thủa nào rồi
<oracle95> vậy giờ phải làm sao cậu
<oracle95> gỡ ra cài virtulbox mới à
<CoconutCrab> cài bản mới đi?
<CoconutCrab> 14.10 mới ra vài hôm ấy
<oracle95> Æ¡
<oracle95> tớ đang dùng 14.10 mà
<CoconutCrab> còn virtualbox cài từ trong repo ấy?
<CoconutCrab> trên kia nó bảo đang dùng virtualbox cho 7.10 kìa
<oracle95> bữa cài 13.04 thì lỗi vậy nên cài 14.10 rồi đây
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài virtualbox từ nguồn nào vậy?
<oracle95> tớ dùng lệnh cậu
<oracle95> trong terminal
<MrTuxHdb> vãi cái add repo
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> gusty = 7.04 thì phải :D
<oracle95> giờ phải làm sao hở mrtux
<CoconutCrab> add cái repo 7.10 vào hả
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> .g install virtualbox ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> virtualbox-ose hình như có trong luôn main repo mà
<oracle95> Mọi người cho mình hỏi luôn
<oracle95> Mình chọn server tốt nhất, rồi close
<oracle95> Sau đó reload
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn cài virtualbox bằng lệnh nào?
<oracle95> Báo Failed to download repository information
<oracle95> Check your internet connection
<oracle95> Lỗi gì thế mọi người?
<MrTuxHdb> oracle95: thì lỗi đấy
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<oracle95> à rồi
<oracle95> đang đọc tài liệu tiếng Anh
<oracle95> Tớ tìm hiểu xí rồi quay lại hỏi tiếp
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> xóa cái virtualbox đi
<CoconutCrab> mà cài từ repo ấy
<MrTuxHdb> xóa luôn cả Ubuntu đi
<MrTuxHdb> cài Windows từ USB ấy
<oracle95> sao thế MrTuxx
<oracle95> Tớ cài từ usb mà
<MrTuxHdb> oracle95: ubuntu lởm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> :D
 * MrTuxHdb <- xài Windows
<oracle95> Cậu phải đang support không thế
<oracle95> Mình cảm thấy khó chịu với cậu rồi đó
<CoconutCrab> oracle95: bạn cài virtualbox bằng dòng lệnh nào?
<MrTuxHdb> oracle95: có :D
 * MrTuxHdb support mọi người quay trở về windows
<oracle95> Sorry
<oracle95> Tớ nhớ ra rồi CôcunutCrab
<oracle95> Tớ add source vào chỗ Other Software đó
<oracle95> rồi cài = lệnh
<MrTuxHdb> 20:58 (*) MrTuxHdb support mọi người quay trở về windows
<CoconutCrab> add source như thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> dòng lệnh thông tin chi tiết?
<CoconutCrab> cái kia là cài virtualbox cho bản 7.10
<MrTuxHdb> utopic là 14.10?
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<oracle95> Tớ ko nhớ nữa
<oracle95> Add source
<oracle95> rồi cài theo lệnh
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết thế nào ấy chứ
<oracle95> Tớ làm theo hướng dẫn
<CoconutCrab> chứ cài tất nhiên là theo cách đấy rồi
<CoconutCrab> hướng dẫn ở trang nào?
<oracle95> Cài ubuntu cả đống phần mềm sao nhớ rõ được hả cậu?
<CoconutCrab> có mỗi 1 cái thôi mà
<CoconutCrab> thôi
<CoconutCrab> tóm lại làm theo cái này đi
<CoconutCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<oracle95> Thank cậu
 * MrTuxHdb ngồi chờ oracle95 failed
<oracle95> Sao cậu nghĩ vậy MrTux
<oracle95> :)
<CoconutCrab> oracle95: thôi đi làm đi
<CoconutCrab> oracle95: tóm lại là có vẻ bạn làm theo cái hướng dẫn cũ quá
<CoconutCrab> nên nó sai
<MrTuxHdb> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgzMTY
<MrTuxHdb> chỗ nào cũng thấy ECC
<CoconutCrab> ecc good
<CoconutCrab> wait
<CoconutCrab> that ecc?
<CoconutCrab> okay
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: toàn xúi em không xài ECDSH là sao
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> vì không tin được cái curve của nsa
<CoconutCrab> giờ cứ dùng rsa đi
<CoconutCrab> 4096 bit cho máu
<oracle95> Ê cocountCrab
<MrTuxHdb> mấy con router
<MrTuxHdb> nó khóc thét
<oracle95> Tớ thử vào virtualbox check version
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<oracle95> thấy nó cũng mới
<oracle95> 4.3.10
<oracle95> Xem bản mới nhất là 4.3.18
<CoconutCrab> bản của linux cơ
<oracle95> Đọc hướng dẫn vào synaptic cài cũng được, thử vào synaptic thấy đã được cài r:-D
<CoconutCrab> bạn mới dùng linux?
<oracle95> Đúng rồi
<oracle95> ĐỌc cũng thấy có bản theo virtual và theo linux
<CoconutCrab> trong trường hợp kia bạn cứ google thẳng cái lỗi sẽ dễ tìm hơn
 * CoconutCrab đang không dùng ubuntu mà dùng cái khác nên không check trực tiếp đực
<MrTuxHdb> bảo theo virtual với bản theo linux là cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> vào synaptic xem xem virtualbox cài từ repo nào
<oracle95> There are two versions of VirtualBox available, one packaged by Ubuntu, one by VirtualBox.
<MrTuxHdb> oracle95: thế sao dịch thế kia :3
<MrTuxHdb> packaged = ?
<oracle95> Hơi nhầm tí
<oracle95> :-D
<oracle95> repo chỗ nào cậu
<oracle95> thấy mỗi package
<oracle95> installed version
<oracle95> last version
<oracle95> Description
 * CoconutCrab hổng nhớ
<CoconutCrab> hơn năm rồi không đụng vào virtualbox
<CoconutCrab> có 1 cách giải quyết nhanh là xóa hết mớ virtualbox với mấy cái source đi cài lại
 * MrTuxHdb grabs popcorn
<oracle95> Tớ thấy dùng bản đó vẫn được, do add nguồn của vb vào nên update lỗi
<oracle95> Giờ update ngon lành rồi, xài nó cũng được:)
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<oracle95> Thank cậu
<CoconutCrab>  ( ._.)
<CoconutCrab> oracle
<CoconutCrab> là cái cơ sở dữ liệu à?
<oracle95> Đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<oracle95> oracle là cor đúng h:-D
 * MrTuxHdb nhìn CoconutCrab troll newbie
<CoconutCrab> (._. )
<oracle95> Giờ đã hiểu tại sao có topic này rồi MrTux
<oracle95> Newbie về cái này nhưng chưa chắc newbie về cái khác đâu MrT;-)
<MrTuxHdb> ai quan tâm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> oracle95: tự sướng cực đoan
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<oracle95> Không cực đoan tí nào :)
<MrTuxHdb> oracle95: thôi cứ tự ngồi trong xó nghĩ mình là siêu nhân đi
<MrTuxHdb> em cho mượn cái mền
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<oracle95> Dân gian có câu: "Cãi nhau với người dốt tự nhiên có 2 người dốt"
<oracle95> Thôi rút trước
<oracle95> :-D
<CoconutCrab> welcome bakc
<MrTuxHdb> VDC
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor319> ok
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-07
<vubuntor352> alo
<vubuntor352> có ai bk cap nhat phien ban kernel hum  giup  cái
<Stanley00> có ai hảo tâm dịch dùm sang Tiếng Việt không? @@
<vubuntor352> có ai biết cập nhật phiên bản kernel  giúp cái
<MrTuxHdb> sao phải cập nhật :3
<Stanley00> yep, cảm ơn bạn :3
<vubuntor352> làm  bài thuyết  trình   thôi
<MrTuxHdb> bài tập à
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<Stanley00> và bạn đang dùng distro nào, version bao nhiêu. và bạn đã làm được những gì rồi?
<vubuntor352> ai biết  kết  ban cái, trungchanh136@gmail.com
<Stanley00> lại mùa đồ án :(
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor352> ai  biết  mình  xin  cái  facebook di
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: kết bạn đi kìa
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: fb thím ơi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor352> cho  mình   face    máy   cậu  cái
 * Stanley00 hết dùng facebook rồi :3
<vubuntor352> dùng   gì   ak
<Stanley00> hoặc phiên bản khác : facebook /me chỉ để kết bạn với người thân :3
<vubuntor352> có   ai  giúp   dc  hum  dz
<Stanley00> vubuntor352: update kernel nhanh lắm, để /me chỉ cho, tải mã nguồn, giải nén, make defconfig && make && make install . vậy thôi đó :3
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: make install_modules
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor352> mình   cần file   ảnh  hướng dẩn từng   bước   ak
<Stanley00> ý, quên vụ module :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor352: 200k, OK?
<MrTuxHdb> 500k
<MrTuxHdb> đm bán rẻ sức lao động thế
<Stanley00> ok, 500k, /me đưa cái script, làm từ A-Z luôn =]]
<vubuntor391> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor391> Cho mình hỏi có bạn nào dùng phần mềm Pycharm để lập trình không?
<kid__> khoong
<vubuntor391> Có ai dùng thì lên tiếng với, mình đang thắc mắc 1 vài thứ:)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-08
<vubuntor559> chào các pro, cho tôi hỏi cách gõ tiếng việt trên office khi cài bằng wine thì unikey phải tinh chỉnh thế nào để gõ tiếng việt được
<vubuntor559> tôi cài office 2007, khởi động chạy ngon lành, nhưng chưa gõ được tiếng việt
<vubuntor559> có pro nào ở đó không
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-03
<phutuyen> fsdf
<phutuyen> hello
<phutuyen> exit
<stk> holle
<CoconutCrab> lại đuổi khách huh
<stk> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-06
<nameuser_> Chào các sn, cho hỏi có tool nào chuyển file pdf sang doc/odt, không cần phải OCR, dạng hình ảnh tường trang cũng đc.
<MrTuxHdb> nameuser_: mơ đi cưng
<MrTuxHdb> đã dạng ảnh mà éo OCR thì sao chuyển được
<nameuser_> Hix, em có cần ocr đâu
<nameuser_> em chỉ xần hình ảnh thôi
<nameuser_> Hiện tại em đang làm thủ công theo kiểu đổi từ pdf sang ảnh, rồi insert vào word
<nameuser_> mà một đống file, làm thủ công mệt quá
<MrTuxHdb> PDF nó có ảnh mà extract ra
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<vubuntor883> sao diễn đàn mình k thay đổi nhỉ
<vubuntor883> theo kiểu diễn đàn kiểu mới ý
<vubuntor883> daynhauhoc.com
<vubuntor883> thấy nhiều diễn đàn theo kiểu này
<vubuntor883> phát triển rất tốt
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-07
<CorncobCrab> interesting
 * CorncobCrab pokes mitz 
<vubuntor295> dung
#ubuntu-vn 2017-11-09
<Pahady> Xin chào !
<Pahady> Cho minh 2hoi3 thăm xíu
<Pahady> có ai rãnh không ?
<MrTuxHdb> không
